# Nuovo tradito?



## sa_65 (4 Giugno 2011)

Ciao a tutti, anche io sono tra quelli che ha sempre pensato di essere una
persona fortunata per quello che era riuscito a costruire nella sua vita, unamo glie che ho amato con tutto me stesso, avendo con  lei una vita famigliare “felice” con due figlie: ho meditato molto prima di scrivere, ma penso sia meglio così….
Ho passato la soglia dei 40 da qualche anno,  con mia moglie siamo coetanei,>tutto inizia la scorsa estate dove, per nuovo lavoro, debbo impegnarmi tantissimo, togliendo tempo al nostro rapporto, anche se lei era favorevole perché avevo un’occasione importante e ben remunerata, mi sosteneva, almeno nei primi tempi.
Dopo una vacanza all’estero da settembre in poi noto dei cambiamenti, come nei suoi ragionamenti e nelle sue idee, più improntate alla libertà di coppia e anche alla ineluttabilità della fine dei matrimoni per stanchezza, secondo me mutuati da una collega divorziata con compagno più giovane. e noto che parla più spesso del suo capo, di diversi anni  più giovane e dei suoi problemi famigliari.
All’inizio mi sembra un pour parler normale, di colleghi che parlano delle
loro cose, poi noto che mi racconta anche cose di lui molto personali, poi mi dice che per lavoro deve collaborare molto con lui, andando anche fuori ufficio insieme, a volte fuori orario di lavoro a visitare clienti fuori città, e là il mio istinto mi dice che qualcosa non va, vista anche la poca disponibilità all’intimità, fuori dai canoni normali che ha sempre avuto, e che a suo dire èult eriormente diminuita a causa mia e del mio scarso tempo e impegno per lei, cosa che per me non è proprio vera.
Noto dei cambiamenti negli atteggiamenti, che mi rendono sospettoso, tipo il fatto che non abbandona mai il cellulare, e spesso sparisce per rispondere ad sms e telefonate.
Io naturalmente non ho prove per chiederle cosa stia succedendo, perché mi avrebbe preso per pazzo, e si va avanti con questo clichè sino a dicembre, dove trovo il coraggio e la possibilità di controllare  il suo telefonino, e scopro alcuni sms scambiati con il suo capo, che le chiede di stare con lui, di avere una relazione, e lei molto contenta del fatto che lui la consideri e le faccia la corte.
Avvelenato da quanto letto decido di eleborare mentalmente la cosa, ma nonci sono più con la testa, e un pomeriggio, in pausa affronto con lei l’
argomento, dove all’inizio nega tutto e mi da del pazzo, poi messa alle strette per gli sms mi dice alcune verità (penso il minimo), che lei non lo ama, chegli ha chiesto di lasciarla in pace, che avrebbe gestito lei la faccenda senza dirmi niente perché non c’era da preoccuparsi, che non si era andati oltreanche se lui avrebbe voluto, che poteva fare se lui era invaghito, ecc.
Sconvolto voglio affrontarlo per rompergli la testa, e quindi lei, quasi 
stizzita con me mi garantisce, tra le lacrime, che avrebbe subito affrontato
il fatto con lui, e gli avrebbe detto che io sapevo e di lasciarla in pace.
Naturalmente sono distrutto e il rapporto è in frantumi, tra noi non c'
erano mai stati  segreti (...) e  ho capito d’avere vissuto con una sconosciuta come ora appare.
Partiamo per le vacanze con amici (immaginate con che umore), e 
comunque il rapporto con lui non si interrompe in quanto la colgo in una
telefonata molto divertita con lui, in cui accennano anche a me, e quando ielo dico, risponde "sei pazzo,  è solo lavoro, ci   dobbiamo sentire, ecc.
Mesi d’inferno, sospetti a mille e freddezza, anche sessuale,  tra noi,  lui viene trasferito lontano e quindi il nostro rapporto, con molta fatica si stava un po’ ricostruendo, anche se la mia fiducia era a zero e ogni volta che ci pensavo ero distrutto.
Sino a quindici giorni fa affronto di nuovo l’argomento, le dico
che non mi fido più di lei e le dico che non ho notato cambiamenti in lei, e la martello di domande sino a che lei mi dice che si sono risentiti, ha dovuto chiamarlo per lavoro e che quindi si stavano di nuovo risentendo.
  Dice che deve nascondere il cellulare o tenerlo spento per paura che io
possa magari leggere qualche sms e mi possa di nuovo incavolare e pensare chissà che, cosa può farci se lui è invaghito di lei (cosa che non le dispiace affatto): grande litigata, scappa via piangendo …. dire che sono disperato, perché ho tentato  di ricostruire, anche se non ho perdonato e
non riesco, ma questi suoi atteggiamenti ormai mi stanno allontanando, la
controllo anche quando è a lavoro, quando facciamo l’amore e le ho detto ti amo, da parte sua mi dice che non è vero, lei non mi ama o non dice, ecc.., e non è contenta di me, ecc.
Questa è la mia storia, che sto vivendo in tempo reale immaginate con che felicità, in quanto comunque debbo fingere in famiglia e a lavoro, ma ho la morte nel cuore….
Questo a oggi è il mio inferno, nel quale ad ora debbo vivere soprattutto
per l’amore verso le mie figlie, che penso soffrirebbero tantissimo se mi
separassi come sto meditando di fare: a breve sarà  il mio compleanno, mi ha chiesto che regalo voglio.
Per me il regalo più bello sarebbe che mi dicesse la verità, per dolorosa
che sia…
Arrivederci…


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Dopo una vacanza all’estero da settembre in poi *noto dei cambiamenti, come nei suoi ragionamenti e nelle sue idee, più improntate alla libertà di coppia e anche alla ineluttabilità della fine dei matrimoni per stanchezza, secondo me mutuati da una collega divorziata con compagno più giovane*. e noto che parla più spesso del suo capo, di diversi anni  più giovane e dei suoi problemi famigliari.
> All’inizio mi sembra un pour parler normale, di colleghi che parlano delle
> loro cose, poi noto che mi racconta anche cose di lui molto personali, poi mi dice che per lavoro deve collaborare molto con lui, andando anche fuori ufficio insieme, a volte fuori orario di lavoro a visitare clienti fuori città, e là il mio istinto mi dice che qualcosa non va, vista anche la poca disponibilità all’intimità, fuori dai canoni normali che ha sempre avuto, e che a suo dire èult eriormente diminuita a causa mia e del mio scarso tempo e impegno per lei, cosa che per me non è proprio vera.
> Noto dei cambiamenti negli atteggiamenti, che mi rendono sospettoso, tipo il fatto che non abbandona mai il cellulare, e spesso sparisce per rispondere ad sms e telefonate.
> ...



Ho tagliato un pò, lasciando le parti che mi colpiscono...

Ma prima di tutto, mi spiace che stiate passando questo dolore. Ti assicuro che non voglio minimizzare quello che provi, lo sconvolgimento, la paura, la rabbia, il dolore, ma vorrei comunque proporti una lettura che sia meno disastrosa di quello che vedi adesso...

Lei, come succede a molte persone, uomini e donne, per vari motivi attraversa un periodo di stanchezza nella coppia. E' triste che accada, ma è naturale, fisiologico. Succede. Lei te lo dice (primo grassetto), e anche se è stata la collega a farle venire certe idee, adesso sono le sue, ci pensa, sta affrontando dei cambiamenti.
Non puoi semplicemente aspettare che passino, devi affrontarli insieme  a lei.

La storia del capo... 
Ehi, dagli sms hai visto che, brutalmente, lei non era arrivata al punto di cedergli.

Di certo era lusingata... brutto per te, ok, pericolosissimo, se tu non l'avessi scoperta, chissà come sarebbero andate le cose, ma sai quanti cedono alla prima propostina? Lei non l'ha fatto...
Io, sinceramente, credo che stesse giocando con l'idea piuttosto che con la possibilità concreta di farlo.
Non dico che ha ragione lei e che ti stai facendo delle storie assurde. Hai fatto benissimo a indagare e a troncare.

E non so come potrai affrontare il proseguimento, anche perchè nulla so di tua moglie, e di quello che prova davvero per te.
ma una cosa mi permetto di dirtela.

Quella sconosciuta è tua moglie, una persona che anche a 40 anni può, come tutte le persone, affrontare cambiamenti e crisi, e cambiare, lasciando invariate le cose che stimavi di lei, o facendoti affrontare lati finora trascurati del suo carattere, che ti possono ferire o fartela rifiutare.

Calma. Calma. Calma.
Non pensare al capo lontano, pensa a tua moglie vicino. E mentre ci pensi, cerca di capire quanto e come è cambiata.
E' il suo capo, purtroppo non potrà, credo, evitare di parlarci per lavoro, ma puoi pretendere che cessi ogni altro tipo di rapporto, *mentre le garantisci che sarai accanto a lei per capire cose potete ancora darvi, quali sono le vostre insoddisfazioni*, quali le sue, eccetera eccetera.

Non per tenerla avvinta a te, ma per chiudere questa crisi, e andare avanti meglio.
Se tu e lei lo volete.


----------



## caterina (5 Giugno 2011)

Benvenuto.
La tua storia è molto simile alla mia e ti capisco cosa provi. Il primo consiglio che mi viene da darti è: lavora su te stesso e non su di lei! Chiediti se riuscirai a stare in questo matrimonio con la consapevolezza che lei non è piu la stessa e neppure la verità servirá a ridarti l'immagine che tu avevi di lei. Neppure il rapporto sará piu lo stesso: lei è cambiata ( a 40 anni capita a moltissime donne) e questa  batosta cambierà te e di conseguenza il rapporto. Credo che in questi casi faccia bene stare un pò distanti per vedere se entrambi avete risorse per ripartire, ma con la consapevolezza che entrambi non siete piu gli stessi. Dovrete riconquistarvi e nn restare insieme col dubbio per entrambi che si faccia per i figli. Allontanarvi per scegliervi eventualmente di nuovo e con una pietra su questa parentesi. Lei ci è andata a letto oppure no...cambia poco. Adesso quel che manca è la fiducia e quella è dura da riconquistare! In bocca al lupo. 





sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche io sono tra quelli che ha sempre pensato di essere una
> persona fortunata per quello che era riuscito a costruire nella sua vita, unamo glie che ho amato con tutto me stesso, avendo con  lei una vita famigliare “felice” con due figlie: ho meditato molto prima di scrivere, ma penso sia meglio così….
> Ho passato la soglia dei 40 da qualche anno,  con mia moglie siamo coetanei,>tutto inizia la scorsa estate dove, per nuovo lavoro, debbo impegnarmi tantissimo, togliendo tempo al nostro rapporto, anche se lei era favorevole perché avevo un’occasione importante e ben remunerata, mi sosteneva, almeno nei primi tempi.
> Dopo una vacanza all’estero da settembre in poi noto dei cambiamenti, come nei suoi ragionamenti e nelle sue idee, più improntate alla libertà di coppia e anche alla ineluttabilità della fine dei matrimoni per stanchezza, secondo me mutuati da una collega divorziata con compagno più giovane. e noto che parla più spesso del suo capo, di diversi anni  più giovane e dei suoi problemi famigliari.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche io sono tra quelli che ha sempre pensato di essere una
> persona fortunata per quello che era riuscito a costruire nella sua vita, unamo glie che ho amato con tutto me stesso, avendo con  lei una vita famigliare “felice” con due figlie: ho meditato molto prima di scrivere, ma penso sia meglio così….
> Ho passato la soglia dei 40 da qualche anno,  con mia moglie siamo coetanei,>tutto inizia la scorsa estate dove, per nuovo lavoro, debbo impegnarmi tantissimo, togliendo tempo al nostro rapporto, anche se lei era favorevole perché avevo un’occasione importante e ben remunerata, mi sosteneva, almeno nei primi tempi.
> Dopo una vacanza all’estero da settembre in poi noto dei cambiamenti, come nei suoi ragionamenti e nelle sue idee, più improntate alla libertà di coppia e anche alla ineluttabilità della fine dei matrimoni per stanchezza, secondo me mutuati da una collega divorziata con compagno più giovane. e noto che parla più spesso del suo capo, di diversi anni  più giovane e dei suoi problemi famigliari.
> ...



Ciao, e benvenuto nella folta schiera dei delusi.
Concordo in pieno con quello che ti ha scritto Nauisicaa. So che questi periodi di stanchezza sono comunissimi nelle coppie specie della nostra età, anche se, anch'io, prima di incorrere nella mia crisi, non mi ponevo di certo il problema,  e, peccando di presunzione il pensiero era che se capitava agli altri, a noi non sarebbe successo. Anch'io, come te, mi ritenevo fortunatissima per il mio matrimonio felice, senza pecche. 
Poi, le pecche sono arrivate, eccome...
Ne sono ancora stordita, oltre che delusa e offesa. Per me è l'offesa l'ostacolo più grande, l'essersi permesso di fare certe cose a me, la persona che doveva essere la più importante della sua vita.

Vedi, io da moglie ho la visione al contrario della tua, e cioè è lui che ha cercato di sedurre per ottenere il suo scopo (comportamento del capo di tua moglie). Non so quale dei due ruoli (seduttore / sedotta) faccia più male, probabilmente entrambi allo stesso modo, visto che siamo le parti lese.

A te voglio dire quello che ci è stato detto dal terapeuta di coppia, da cui andammo per una prima consulenza e cioè di "goderci" questo cammino di ricostruzione del nostro rapporto. Di ringraziare quasi la crisi che era scoppiata perché era capitata in tempo per poterci salvare, noi coppia "perfetta", che tanto perfetta non era visto che ci stavamo allontanando ogni giorno di più.
E guarda che non c'erano grossi problemi...solo stanchezza, apatia, cose che portavano a non considerarci più di tanto, a rendere tutto scontato.
La cosa che è successa anche a voi, e che, come ripeto, è un sintomo forse dei nostri tempi moderni.
In teoria va tutto bene, è nella pratica che le cose sono complicate. Io sono ancora indietro in questo cammino, tu e lei lo stanno cominciando ora, non vi invidio...
Purtroppo, dobbiamo fare i conti con l'immagine del nostro partner che ora ci appare diversa da quella che conoscevamo da sempre. 
E se quest'immagine non ci piacesse? Come facciamo?
Io sono alle prese con questo grande dilemma e non ne esco per ora.
E non mi sto "godendo" proprio niente del cammino che si sta facendo...

Ti consiglio solo di parlarne e parlarne ancora con lei, hai dalla tua il  fatto che noi donne siamo più inclini all'introspezione e ad esternare le nostre emozioni e le cose che ci fanno male, quindi il dialogo dovrebbe essere facilitato.
Ti auguro una buona riuscita !


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> La tua storia è molto simile alla mia e ti capisco cosa provi. Il primo consiglio che mi viene da darti è: lavora su te stesso e non su di lei! Chiediti se riuscirai a stare in questo matrimonio con la consapevolezza che lei non è piu la stessa e neppure la verità servirá a ridarti l'immagine che tu avevi di lei. Neppure il rapporto sará piu lo stesso: lei è cambiata ( a 40 anni capita a moltissime donne) e questa  batosta cambierà te e di conseguenza il rapporto. Credo che in questi casi faccia bene stare un pò distanti per vedere se entrambi avete risorse per ripartire, ma con la consapevolezza che entrambi non siete piu gli stessi. Dovrete riconquistarvi e nn restare insieme col dubbio per entrambi che si faccia per i figli. Allontanarvi per scegliervi eventualmente di nuovo e con una pietra su questa parentesi. Lei ci è andata a letto oppure no...cambia poco. Adesso quel che manca è la fiducia e quella è dura da riconquistare! In bocca al lupo.



Ciao Caterina, hai centrato il punto che è quello di capire se possa ancora vivere accanto a lei con questi presupposti.
E' la stessa cosa che devo ancora realizzare io... 

Dunque: riguardo al fatto se lei ha consumato oppure no, mi sa che invece cambi molto per lui.
Ora Chiara, se mi legge, mi bacchetterà di nuovo, lo so, ma per un uomo è  
FONDAMENTALE questo aspetto, si aggiunge a tutto il resto, ma ha un peso enorme !
E poi basta chiederlo a lui.
Lo so che per noi donne fa ancora più male tutto quello che c'è dietro la cosa in sè: è deleterio il pensiero, distruttivo alla massima potenza.
Sentiamo il tradito cosa dice al riguardo.


----------



## caterina (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Caterina, hai centrato il punto che è quello di capire se possa ancora vivere accanto a lei con questi presupposti.
> E' la stessa cosa che devo ancora realizzare io...
> 
> Dunque: riguardo al fatto se lei ha consumato oppure no, mi sa che invece cambi molto per lui.
> ...


Ciao Diletta. Ho centrato il punto, proprio perchè anch'io non l'ho realizzato mica! So che dovrei, ma l'unica decisione che ho saputo prendere è stata quella di non decidere. Insomma, sotto lo stesso tetto e nulla di più.
Per un uomo è fondamentale il coinvolgimento fisico, ma noi donne sappiamo bene che se un uomo ci 'prende' è perchê l'altro ci ha perso. 
Per questo penso che sia meglio allontanarsi, anche per consentire alla moglie di capire se la sbandata ê momentanea o col  marito è finita davvero. Restando sotto stesso  tetto è difficile venirne a capo. Parlo per esperienza personale.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta. Ho centrato il punto, proprio perchè anch'io non l'ho realizzato mica! So che dovrei, ma l'unica decisione che ho saputo prendere è stata quella di non decidere. Insomma, sotto lo stesso tetto e nulla di più.
> Per un uomo è fondamentale il coinvolgimento fisico, ma noi donne sappiamo bene che se un uomo ci 'prende' è perchê l'altro ci ha perso.
> *Per questo penso che sia meglio allontanarsi*, anche per consentire alla moglie di capire se la sbandata ê momentanea o col  marito è finita davvero. Restando sotto stesso  tetto è difficile venirne a capo. Parlo per esperienza personale.



Mi sembra invece proprio il momento peggiore, quando invece lei avrebbe bisogno della concretezza e dell'amore del marito per non perdersi in una fantasia di lusinghe completamente costruita sulle nuvole.


----------



## elena (5 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta. Ho centrato il punto, proprio perchè anch'io non l'ho realizzato mica! So che dovrei, ma l'unica decisione che ho saputo prendere è stata quella di non decidere. Insomma, sotto lo stesso tetto e nulla di più.
> Per un uomo è fondamentale il coinvolgimento fisico, ma noi donne sappiamo bene che se un uomo ci 'prende' è perchê l'altro ci ha perso.
> Per questo penso che sia meglio allontanarsi, anche per consentire alla moglie di capire se la sbandata ê momentanea o col  marito è finita davvero. Restando sotto stesso  tetto è difficile venirne a capo. Parlo per esperienza personale.


Però non parli della variabile figli: hai da dire qualcosa secondo la tua esperienza?
Non capisco se sei stata tradita o se hai tradito: esiste un 3d con la tua storia?


----------



## caterina (5 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Però non parli della variabile figli: hai da dire qualcosa secondo la tua esperienza?
> Non capisco se sei stata tradita o se hai tradito: esiste un 3d con la tua storia?


Non c'ê più il mio 3D, stava nel vecchio forum. Sono una  'vecchia' tradita con figli. All'epoca dei fatti non mi sono separata, avevo  una figlia piccolissima e ho atteso che lui dicesse la verità per provare a ricostruire. Non è servito a nulla! La crisi non si è risolta. Oggi che ho capito che tipo è lui, ho anche capito che la mia è ormai 'dipendenza' e non piu amore. Nn si può amare chi ti inganna. È una lenta agonia del rapporto e di sè stessi. Per questo oggi ritengo che sia meglio separarsi con lo scopo di far chiarezza in se stessi...farsi capace che da soli è possibile sopravvivere e solo allora, se se ne ha ancora voglia, scegliersi  di nuovo.


----------



## elena (5 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Non c'ê più il mio 3D, stava nel vecchio forum. Sono una  'vecchia' tradita con figli. All'epoca dei fatti non mi sono separata, avevo  una figlia piccolissima e ho atteso che lui dicesse la verità per provare a ricostruire. Non è servito a nulla! La crisi non si è risolta. Oggi che ho capito che tipo è lui, ho anche capito che la mia è ormai 'dipendenza' e non piu amore. Nn si può amare chi ti inganna. È una lenta agonia del rapporto e di sè stessi. Per questo oggi ritengo che sia meglio separarsi con lo scopo di far chiarezza in se stessi...farsi capace che da soli è possibile sopravvivere e solo allora, se se ne ha ancora voglia, scegliersi  di nuovo.


Sì. Ci si ama in due e solo in due si può ri-costruire. 
Ma fammi capire, solo se vuoi: che significa che la crisi non si è risolta? convivete ancora? e tua figlia? 
Sulla dipendenza ho aperto un 3d, nella sezione "Amore e sesso", e se vuoi puoi dare il  tuo contributo.


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Non c'ê più il mio 3D, stava nel vecchio forum. Sono una  'vecchia' tradita con figli. All'epoca dei fatti non mi sono separata, avevo  una figlia piccolissima e ho atteso che lui dicesse la verità per provare a ricostruire. Non è servito a nulla! La crisi non si è risolta. Oggi che ho capito che tipo è lui, ho anche capito che la mia è ormai 'dipendenza' e non piu amore. Nn si può amare chi ti inganna. È una lenta agonia del rapporto e di sè stessi. Per questo oggi ritengo che sia meglio separarsi con lo scopo di far chiarezza in se stessi...farsi capace che da soli è possibile sopravvivere e solo allora, se se ne ha ancora voglia, scegliersi  di nuovo.



Sì, Caterina, piacerebbe anche a me sapere come ti vanno le cose ora. Mi sarebbe anche forse d'aiuto in quanto sono nella nebbia più totale, vorrei riuscire a prendere una decisione e a seguirla, ma non ce la faccio...
Se vuoi dare un'occhiata al mio 3d (brutta delusione) e poi darmi la tua opinione te ne sarei grata. 
Tieni presente che oltre a quanto esposto nella prima pagina c'è dell'altro purtroppo (un tentato tradimento scoperto da me a scopo sessuale) che mi fa ritenere che la predisposizione di base del marito sia emersa nuovamente e che siano tornate a farsi sentire le pulsioni giovanili.
Lui mi ha ingannato tanto e anche se sono passati tanti anni l'ho scoperto di recente e mi è crollato un "mito". 
Non lo vedo più ovviamente con gli occhi di prima e quello che vedo mi piace poco, molto poco. 
E' l'immagine di lui ad essere crollata, con tutto quello che ne consegue...
Se puoi, dimmi come la vedi la mia situazione...
Grazie


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra invece proprio il momento peggiore, quando invece lei avrebbe bisogno della concretezza e dell'amore del marito per non perdersi in una fantasia di lusinghe completamente costruita sulle nuvole.



Secondo me l'allontanamento ci vuole quando non si capisce in tempi brevi (vedi storia di Niko) se la sbandata è solo infatuazione o se c'è un risvolto sentimentale. Ecco che allora è il banco di prova per testare questa situazione e per venirne a capo.
Viceversa, se sono già chiare le dinamiche...la ricostruzione deve avvenire con l'impegno di entrambi, anche se purtroppo non sempre l'impegno è sufficiente alla buona riuscita.
Nel caso specifico, fondamentale è l'impegno che ci metterà il marito per dimostrarle con mille attenzioni in più il suo amore verso di lei e per distoglierla dal corteggiamento dell'altro, che tanta presa ha su di lei. E a volte non basta neanche quello.
Magari fosse così facile


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Mesi d’inferno, sospetti a mille e freddezza, anche sessuale, tra noi, lui viene trasferito lontano e quindi il nostro rapporto, con molta fatica si stava un po’ ricostruendo, anche se la mia fiducia era a zero e ogni volta che ci pensavo ero distrutto.
> Sino a quindici giorni fa affronto di nuovo l’argomento, le dico
> che non mi fido più di lei e le dico che non ho notato cambiamenti in lei, e la martello di domande sino a che lei mi dice che si sono risentiti, ha dovuto chiamarlo per lavoro e che quindi si stavano di nuovo risentendo.
> Dice che deve nascondere il cellulare o tenerlo spento per paura che io
> ...


Leggendo la tua storia si ha l'impressione che i vari atteggiamenti di tua moglie siano sintomi di un suo allontanamento da te. Non è controllandola che potrai sapere se la storia con il suo collega si è concretizzata o se lei è semplicemente molto coinvolta dal suo corteggiamento insistente. Ci sono cose che, per essere svelate e conosciute, hanno bisogno di tempo.

Per quanto sia difficile, io non mi concentrerei tanto sul controllo e sulla ricerca ossessiva della verità, quanto sullo stato di salute del vostro matrimonio. Cerca di mantenerti saldo, non crollare, non farti ossessionare. E' solo mantenendo la tua lucidità che potrai vedere obiettivamente a che punto siete. E solo se ti dimostrerai solido e davvero aperto alla verità lei sarà in grado di dirtela.

Cerca il dialogo, ma non fare interrogatori. Per quanto tu sia sconvolto, c'è una parte di te che è in grado di fronteggiare questo momento critico. A questa parte devi attingere, credo, se vuoi davvero uscirne.


----------



## caterina (5 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Leggendo la tua storia si ha l'impressione che i vari atteggiamenti di tua moglie siano sintomi di un suo allontanamento da te. Non è controllandola che potrai sapere se la storia con il suo collega si è concretizzata o se lei è semplicemente molto coinvolta dal suo corteggiamento insistente. Ci sono cose che, per essere svelate e conosciute, hanno bisogno di tempo.
> 
> Per quanto sia difficile, io non mi concentrerei tanto sul controllo e sulla ricerca ossessiva della verità, quanto sullo stato di salute del vostro matrimonio. Cerca di mantenerti saldo, non crollare, non farti ossessionare. E' solo mantenendo la tua lucidità che potrai vedere obiettivamente a che punto siete. E solo se ti dimostrerai solido e davvero aperto alla verità lei sarà in grado di dirtela.
> 
> Cerca il dialogo, ma non fare interrogatori. Per quanto tu sia sconvolto, c'è una parte di te che è in grado di fronteggiare questo momento critico. A questa parte devi attingere, credo, se vuoi davvero uscirne.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Questa è la mia storia, che sto vivendo in tempo reale immaginate con che felicità, in quanto* comunque debbo fingere in famiglia e a lavoro*, ma ho la morte nel cuore….
> *Questo a oggi è il mio inferno, nel quale ad ora debbo vivere soprattutto*
> *per l’amore verso le mie figlie*, che penso soffrirebbero tantissimo se mi
> separassi come sto meditando di fare: a breve sarà il mio compleanno, mi ha chiesto che regalo voglio.
> ...


Benvenuto.

Ascolta con fiducia chi ti consiglia di concentrarti sulle trasformazioni che il vostro rapporto sta vivendo.
E' ovvio che sarà doloroso.

Già che ci sei bevi fino in fondo l'amaro calice e pensa al peggio:
tua moglie ti ha già tradito.

Magari non l'ha fatto fisicamente, ma poco conta.
Da te si è allontanata, e non poco.

E...come per conquistare una persona la prima volta non serve correrle dietro, così non farai tornare tua moglie a te con le intimazioni, le domande assillanti, la pretesa (per quanto legittima) di verità.

Per cui forse è meglio che tu pensi a quello che *vuoi tu per te*
prendendoti il tempo che serve, senza il timore che la cosa trapeli agli occhi di chi vi circonda.
Il mondo è pieno di situazioni come la vostra.


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Ascolta con fiducia chi ti consiglia di concentrarti sulle trasformazioni che il vostro rapporto sta vivendo.
> E' ovvio che sarà doloroso.
> ...


 brava!!! hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> brava!!! hai perfettamente ragione


Che me lo dica tu (che ne sai qualcosa) mi fa molto piacere.:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, *fondamentale è l'impegno che ci metterà il marito per dimostrarle con mille attenzioni in più il suo amore verso di lei* e per distoglierla dal corteggiamento dell'altro, che tanta presa ha su di lei. E a volte non basta neanche quello.
> Magari fosse così facile


 
Immagino già la mitragliata di Sterminator domani mattina :condom:


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Immagino già la mitragliata di Sterminator domani mattina :condom:


 e avrà tutte le ragioni!!!!!!!!! ci manca solo che ora è lui che deve dimostrare a lei! 
ok all'impegno se si cerca di andare avanti.....ma cosi mi pare eccessivo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tieni presente che oltre a quanto esposto nella prima pagina c'è dell'altro purtroppo *(un tentato tradimento scoperto da me a scopo sessuale)* che mi fa ritenere che la predisposizione di base del marito sia emersa nuovamente e che siano tornate a farsi sentire le pulsioni giovanili.
> Lui mi ha ingannato tanto e anche se sono passati tanti anni l'ho scoperto di recente e mi è crollato un "mito".
> Non lo vedo più ovviamente con gli occhi di prima e quello che vedo mi piace poco, molto poco.
> E' l'immagine di lui ad essere crollata, con tutto quello che ne consegue...
> ...


Diletta, non è mia intenzione bacchettarti.

Ma ascolta i traditori, leggili e vivi più serena

Le casistiche di tradimento che tu vai costruendo nella tua mente (documentandoti con grande attenzione e perizia, non lo nego) non esistono.

Esistono invece persone adulte e sane di corpo e di mente (99,9%) che hanno voglia di scopare per i più svariati motivi, ma fondamentalmente perchè è bello.
Lo fanno a piacimento, con chi gli va, secondo la loro sensibilità e formazione personale. Se sono impegnati (fidanzati, sposati, accompagnati, conviventi) si tratta di una debolezza, di una non resistenza a rompere gli impegni presi precedentemente, e lì subentra il tradimento.

Credi che lo scopo primario è solo quello.
Tutto il resto è sovrastruttura aggiunta, ogni traditore sa per sè a qual fine: tu lo saprai per te solo se e quando lo farai in prima persona.


----------



## Hirohito (5 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, non è mia intenzione bacchettarti.
> 
> Ma ascolta i traditori, leggili e vivi più serena
> 
> ...


Evviva


----------



## oceansize (5 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, non è mia intenzione bacchettarti.
> 
> Ma ascolta i traditori, leggili e vivi più serena
> 
> ...


abbastanza d'accordo in linea generale, ma non per tutti è così e credo ce ne siano tanti di esempi anche qui dentro.
il marito di Diletta invece credo ci rientri abbastanza. mai pensato Diletta di mandarlo a qualche casting per un film?


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e avrà tutte le ragioni!!!!!!!!! ci manca solo che ora è lui che deve dimostrare a lei!
> ok all'impegno se si cerca di andare avanti.....ma cosi mi pare eccessivo



Sì, a leggerlo così può sembrare eccessivo, ma intendevo dire che in un caso del genere, dove la moglie trascurata (perché ci si sente o perché è vero) è trascinata dalle parole complimentose di un uomo che se la vuole portare a letto (sempre che non l'abbia già fatto), il marito deve adoperarsi per essere superiore al seduttore, per avere la meglio su di lui.
Se il marito fa lo sbaglio di allontanarsi da lei impulsivamente, finisce per fare il gioco di quell'altro, che trova il campo libero.

Il marito deve essere più furbo di quell'altro e impegnarsi a 360 gradi per avere la meglio su di lui, perché, se ci pensate bene, in questo momento è l'altro ad essere in vantaggio proprio perché rappresenta la novità e tutti sappiamo lo stimolo e l'ondata di freschezza che portano le novità. 

Questo volevo dire, non volevo spezzare una lancia a favore del traditore, o presunto tale.


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, non è mia intenzione bacchettarti.
> 
> Ma ascolta i traditori, leggili e vivi più serena
> 
> ...





oceansize ha detto:


> abbastanza d'accordo in linea generale, ma non per tutti è così e credo ce ne siano tanti di esempi anche qui dentro.
> il marito di Diletta invece credo ci rientri abbastanza. mai pensato Diletta di mandarlo a qualche casting per un film?



E infatti li leggo e li leggerò ancora. In più, ho un esponente reale della categoria direttamente dentro casa al quale posso chiedere tutto e di più e dal quale ottengo le risposte che, in tanti casi, riescono a soddisfarmi pienamente dopo averle ragionate e comprese. Potrei scrivere un trattato, ma non sarebbe niente di originale, su queste dinamiche, mi sembra quasi di averle vissute dal vero, dalla bravura espositiva del professore che ho accanto (che materia edificante, interessante sicuramente però). 

Sullo scopo primario che dici sono sicura che per la donna viene dopo il desiderio di essere nuovamente corteggiata, al centro dell'attenzione. Poi, verrà anche quel desiderio, penso che piaccia a tutti e tutte, su questo non ci piove. 
Non dico che se una donna tradisce lo fa perché ama, questo è un concetto superato, poi è più facile che la donna cada nella trappola dei sentimenti nello svolgimento della relazione, ma questa è una conseguenza.
Infatti, le motivazioni femminili sul tradimento sono quasi sempre quelle legate alla trascuratezza da parte dei loro mariti.

Va da sè che ci sono anche le traditrici che lo fanno per provare il sesso con altri diversi dal loro partner abituale, partner che non cambierebbero mai perché non c'è motivo per farl (ci stanno bene insieme, ma...manca loro qualcosa).
Un'altra cosa Chiara: il tradimento è per sua natura fatto da chi è impegnato (fidanzato, convivente, sposato) altrimenti non si chiamerebbe tradimento, ma semplicemente voglia di scopare con tanti (e chi li giudica? Io no di certo, anzi, la loro vita sarà sicuramente più stimolante di quella di un monogamo). 

Oceansize, ti informo che mio marito ha abbandonato la "carriera" da svariati anni (sto a quello che mi ha detto lui e faccio finta di crederci stasera) quindi il tuo suggerimento avrebbe potuto andare bene prima. Peccato che non ci abbia pensato !


----------



## sa_65 (6 Giugno 2011)

*nuovo tradito?*

Ciao a tutti mi sono preso una pausa, perchè in questi giorni abbiamo parlato molto tra noi e di noi, e il quadro che ne vien fuori è questo:dopo un dialogo abbastanza franco, ho capito che i problemi che lei vede iin me erano di lunga data, anche se riguardanti anche la sfera dei rapporti tra famiglie d'origine, a cui non davo molto peso, oltre che alcuni limiti d'approccio reciproci.
Per parte mia sono molto confuso, non so se darle fiducia o continuare a marcarla, anche se lei dice di non aver da nascondere, e anche lei è confusa: abbiamo parlato di una eventuale separazione, per un personale chiarimento interno, anche se penso che sarebbe la fine.
Vi ringrazio dei Vs pens, vorrei dire che comunque è anche importante che non si arrivi al fatto fisico, anche se è sufficiente, per me, portare avanti una qualsiasi liason segreta agli occhi del partner per mesi per aver tradito, prima di tutto la fiduucia, *la base irrinunciabile, per me, di ogni rapporto*.Poi la gelosia ti manda fuori di testa, anche se ora ho un approccio consapevole, per quanto serva: vivo alla giornata, facendo il max x eliminare quanto lei mi ha detto non gradire, non so se andra...alla prossima


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti mi sono preso una pausa, perchè in questi giorni abbiamo parlato molto tra noi e di noi, e il quadro che ne vien fuori è questo:dopo un dialogo abbastanza franco, ho capito che i problemi che lei vede iin me erano di lunga data, anche se riguardanti anche la sfera dei rapporti tra famiglie d'origine, a cui non davo molto peso, oltre che alcuni limiti d'approccio reciproci.
> Per parte mia sono molto confuso, non so se darle fiducia o continuare a marcarla, anche se lei dice di non aver da nascondere, e anche lei è confusa: abbiamo parlato di una eventuale separazione, per un personale chiarimento interno, anche se penso che sarebbe la fine.
> Vi ringrazio dei Vs pens, vorrei dire che comunque è anche importante che non si arrivi al fatto fisico, anche se è sufficiente, per me, portare avanti una qualsiasi liason segreta agli occhi del partner per mesi per aver tradito, prima di tutto la fiduucia, *la base irrinunciabile, per me, di ogni rapporto*.Poi la gelosia ti manda fuori di testa, anche se ora ho un approccio consapevole, per quanto serva: vivo alla giornata, facendo il max x eliminare quanto lei mi ha detto non gradire, non so se andra...alla prossima


 Ci vuole tempo...ma se c'è volontà da parte di entrambi potete farcela!
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti li leggo e li leggerò ancora. In più, ho un esponente reale della categoria direttamente dentro casa al quale posso chiedere tutto e di più e dal quale ottengo le risposte che, in tanti casi, riescono a soddisfarmi pienamente dopo averle ragionate e comprese. Potrei scrivere un trattato, ma non sarebbe niente di originale, su queste dinamiche, mi sembra quasi di averle vissute dal vero, dalla bravura espositiva del professore che ho accanto (che materia edificante, interessante sicuramente però).
> 
> *Sullo scopo primario che dici sono sicura che per la donna viene dopo il desiderio di essere nuovamente corteggiata, al centro dell'attenzione. Poi, verrà anche quel desiderio, penso che piaccia a tutti e tutte, su questo non ci piove. *
> *Non dico che se una donna tradisce lo fa perché ama, questo è un concetto superato, poi è più facile che la donna cada nella trappola dei sentimenti nello svolgimento della relazione, ma questa è una conseguenza.*
> ...


Ma mondaccio cane......anzi no..... hane, come dice il Papero....

ti ho appena spiegato che non è così.

Quando incontri una donna che ti dice:

tradisco mio marito perchè mi sento trascurata....

sappi che sta mentendo, a se stessa e a te.

Poi (scusa se sono franca) vuoi saperne più dei traditori, sulle loro (non)motivazioni, tu che traditrice non sei?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma mondaccio cane......anzi no..... hane, come dice il Papero....
> 
> ti ho appena spiegato che non è così.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:
Maddai Matra...
La cosa che più amo in te è che non ti giustifichi e non ti nascondi dietro ad un dito.
Ma è vero sai...da come conosco io le donne...hanno un'abilità immensa a giustificarsi, a fare le vittime...ecc..ecc...


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti li leggo e li leggerò ancora. In più, ho un esponente reale della categoria direttamente dentro casa al quale posso chiedere tutto e di più e dal quale ottengo le risposte che, in tanti casi, riescono a soddisfarmi pienamente dopo averle ragionate e comprese. Potrei scrivere un trattato, ma non sarebbe niente di originale, su queste dinamiche, mi sembra quasi di averle vissute dal vero, dalla bravura espositiva del professore che ho accanto (che materia edificante, interessante sicuramente però).
> 
> Sullo scopo primario che dici sono sicura che per la donna viene dopo il desiderio di essere nuovamente corteggiata, al centro dell'attenzione. Poi, verrà anche quel desiderio, penso che piaccia a tutti e tutte, su questo non ci piove.
> Non dico che se una donna tradisce lo fa perché ama, questo è un concetto superato, poi è più facile che la donna cada nella trappola dei sentimenti nello svolgimento della relazione, ma questa è una conseguenza.
> ...


 Scusa Diletta ma non sono d'accordo...alle donne piace il sesso esattamente come agli uomini quindi non credo che si possa fare una distinzione tra il tradimento maschile e quello femminile!
ma perchè una donna non può tradire per il solo gusto di fare sesso? non è detto che ci debba essere per forza sentimento nè trascuratezza da parte del partner! 
Dal punto di vista "sessuale" per me uomini e donne sono uguali


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Scusa Diletta ma non sono d'accordo...alle donne piace il sesso esattamente come agli uomini quindi non credo che si possa fare una distinzione tra il tradimento maschile e quello femminile!
> ma perchè una donna non può tradire per il solo gusto di fare sesso? non è detto che ci debba essere per forza sentimento nè trascuratezza da parte del partner!
> Dal punto di vista "sessuale" per me uomini e donne sono uguali


Mah...ma ognuno di noi è diverso su questo pianeta...
Ci sono uomini a cui il sesso non interessa un casso e uomini che non sarebbero mai stufi...donne freddine e donne passionali...
Diremo una cosa SImy, dato che tu sei giovane ecc..ecc..ecc...
Le donne hanno lavorato e non poco per rivendicare il loro diritto di godere del sesso a seconda di quello che piace a loro e non solo facendo quello che piace agli uomini...
Non sto scherzando eh?
Tutto quello che io posso valere come amante, l'ho imparato dalle donne.
Fidati tanti uomini si perdono un universo...
Esempio?
Tanti pensano che per una donna più la stantuffi più si gode...e magari neanche sanno quanto certe carezze possono sortire effetti micidiali...

A me va da dio...quando si è complementari eh?


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ma ognuno di noi è diverso su questo pianeta...
> Ci sono uomini a cui il sesso non interessa un casso e uomini che non sarebbero mai stufi...donne freddine e donne passionali...
> Diremo una cosa SImy, dato che tu sei giovane ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Le donne hanno lavorato e non poco per rivendicare il loro diritto di godere del sesso a seconda di quello che piace a loro e non solo facendo quello che piace agli uomini...
> ...


 si per carità su questo sono d'accordo! 
ma io volevo semplicemtne dire che non è vero che se una donna tradisce lo fa solo perchè si sente trascurata o perchè ci sono dei sentimenti: lo fa perchè gli va di fare sesso! 
e questo vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini! 
parliamoci chiaro anche per un uomo il tradimento può esserci perchè prova qualcosa per un'altra donna! quindi il discorso non può essere generalizzato ma è ambivalemte per entrambi i sessi!


----------



## sa_65 (8 Giugno 2011)

*tradito? ho paura sempre di più di esserlo...*

ciao io volevo rispondere a tutti e tutte voi, ringraziandoVi x il Vs contributo: come ho scritto qualche giorno fa, c'e stato una sorta di impegno da parte di tutti e due x guardare avanti, ma ho paura che con l'altro si sia andati oltre l'infatuazione, altrimenti come spieghate  una donna che scambia decine di sms al giorno, approffitando di ogni attimo in cui è sola o anche quando magari siamo insieme, trova modo e maniera di rispondere agli sms? in un giorno anche più di 40: questa situazione, come ho detto va avanti dall'estate scorsa,ed  è plausibile che non riesca a staccarsi, come mi ha detto, oppure è più conivolta? figuratevi che mi ha promesso che avrebbe tranciato i rapporti, e poi scopro che anche durante il mio compleanno, in quella giornata ha approfittato di ogni spazio x scambiare sms? non è tradimento forse questo? da poco ero fuori due giorni e il primo giorno, al pomeriggio, mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che aprofittava per prendere il pomeriggio libero eandare a fare un massaggio...da allora sino a notte non ha mandato più sms all'altro...cosa posso pensare? ho paura che si siano visti e sia successo...spero di riuscire a mantenere la calma e la freddezza...arrivederci...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> ciao io volevo rispondere a tutti e tutte voi, ringraziandoVi x il Vs contributo: come ho scritto qualche giorno fa, c'e stato una sorta di impegno da parte di tutti e due x guardare avanti, ma ho paura che con l'altro si sia andati oltre l'infatuazione, altrimenti come spieghate  una donna che scambia decine di sms al giorno, approffitando di ogni attimo in cui è sola o anche quando magari siamo insieme, trova modo e maniera di rispondere agli sms? in un giorno anche più di 40: questa situazione, come ho detto va avanti dall'estate scorsa,ed  è plausibile che non riesca a staccarsi, come mi ha detto, oppure è più conivolta? figuratevi che mi ha promesso che avrebbe tranciato i rapporti, e poi scopro che anche durante il mio compleanno, in quella giornata ha approfittato di ogni spazio x scambiare sms? non è tradimento forse questo? da poco ero fuori due giorni e il primo giorno, al pomeriggio, mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che aprofittava per prendere il pomeriggio libero eandare a fare un massaggio...da allora sino a notte non ha mandato più sms all'altro...cosa posso pensare? ho paura che si siano visti e sia successo...spero di riuscire a mantenere la calma e la freddezza...arrivederci...



Una infatuazione è come una droga.
Nulla di più e ahimè nulla di meno.
40 o 50 sms al giorno non significano altro che lei si "è fatta" di questa droga.
Sì, io lo considero tradimento, ma a questo punto si ritorna al solito punto. Vale la pena buttare tutto all'aria per una sbandata da mezza età? (con tutto il rispetto)
Per i tuoi dubbi... capisco... non mi azzardo nè a fare ipotesi nè a confermare o a rassicurarti.
Ricordo solo quando mio marito vedeve fatti incontrovertibili in miei comportamenti assolutamente innocenti, ma che dal suo punto di vista chiaramente erano interpretabili in una unica direzione...
E ricordo una cosa successa a un utente... anni dopo aver troncato definitivamente con l'amante, questa lo vede al cinema con la moglie e gli manda dal nulla un messaggio porco. Se la moglie l'avesse letto, avrebbe fatto presto a fare due più due, anche se il risultato in realtà era... zero.


----------



## bastardo dentro (8 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, non è mia intenzione bacchettarti.
> 
> Ma ascolta i traditori, leggili e vivi più serena
> 
> ...


 
perfetto ... è assolutamente così... ricostruzione ineccepibile


----------



## Sabina (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> ciao io volevo rispondere a tutti e tutte voi, ringraziandoVi x il Vs contributo: come ho scritto qualche giorno fa, c'e stato una sorta di impegno da parte di tutti e due x guardare avanti, ma ho paura che con l'altro si sia andati oltre l'infatuazione, altrimenti come spieghate  una donna che scambia decine di sms al giorno, approffitando di ogni attimo in cui è sola o anche quando magari siamo insieme, trova modo e maniera di rispondere agli sms? in un giorno anche più di 40: questa situazione, come ho detto va avanti dall'estate scorsa,ed  è plausibile che non riesca a staccarsi, come mi ha detto, oppure è più conivolta? figuratevi che mi ha promesso che avrebbe tranciato i rapporti, e poi scopro che anche durante il mio compleanno, in quella giornata ha approfittato di ogni spazio x scambiare sms? non è tradimento forse questo? da poco ero fuori due giorni e il primo giorno, al pomeriggio, mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che aprofittava per prendere il pomeriggio libero eandare a fare un massaggio...da allora sino a notte non ha mandato più sms all'altro...cosa posso pensare? ho paura che si siano visti e sia successo...spero di riuscire a mantenere la calma e la freddezza...arrivederci...


Con tutto questo scambio reciproco di sms credi davvero che resterà tutto platonico? In ogni caso e' comunque tradimento, anche così. Io ci sono passata, non so che tipo di carattere lei abbia, ma e' difficile a questo punto che si fermi. E' una cosa che ti prende in tutti i sensi. Ma lei sa che tu sai?
Credo che l'unica cosa che tu possa fare, per fare in modo che lei possa veramente riflettere (se e' in grado) sia di lasciarvi per un periodo. Lei ti racconterebbe qualsiasi cosa ora per poterlo continuare a vedere.


----------



## caterina (8 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Con tutto questo scambio reciproco di sms credi davvero che resterà tutto platonico? In ogni caso e' comunque tradimento, anche così. Io ci sono passata, non so che tipo di carattere lei abbia, ma e' difficile a questo punto che si fermi. E' una cosa che ti prende in tutti i sensi. Ma lei sa che tu sai?
> Credo che l'unica cosa che tu possa fare, per fare in modo che lei possa veramente riflettere (se e' in grado) sia di lasciarvi per un periodo. Lei ti racconterebbe qualsiasi cosa ora per poterlo continuare a vedere.


Penso la stessa cosa. Chiudi adesso e rispetta te stesso. Quel che vivi adesso è atroce. Smetti di controllare e prendi le distanze. Recupera il rispetto per te stesso. Lui non è migliore di te, e quel che è accaduto nn è colpa tua. Lei dovrà prendere una decisone e riprendersi da questa "regressione adolescenziale" e fare una scelta adulta. Lasciala sola a decidere per se stessa...e forse capirà. 
Da quel momento in poi si potrà iniziare a ripartire...adesso e tutto una gran sofferenza! Forza..siamo con te!


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> ciao io volevo rispondere a tutti e tutte voi, ringraziandoVi x il Vs contributo: come ho scritto qualche giorno fa, c'e stato una sorta di impegno da parte di tutti e due x guardare avanti, ma ho paura che con l'altro si sia andati oltre l'infatuazione, altrimenti come spieghate  una donna che scambia decine di sms al giorno, approffitando di ogni attimo in cui è sola o anche quando magari siamo insieme, trova modo e maniera di rispondere agli sms? in un giorno anche più di 40: questa situazione, come ho detto va avanti dall'estate scorsa,ed  è plausibile che non riesca a staccarsi, come mi ha detto, oppure è più conivolta? figuratevi che mi ha promesso che avrebbe tranciato i rapporti, e poi scopro che anche durante il mio compleanno, in quella giornata ha approfittato di ogni spazio x scambiare sms? non è tradimento forse questo? da poco ero fuori due giorni e il primo giorno, al pomeriggio, mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che aprofittava per prendere il pomeriggio libero eandare a fare un massaggio...da allora sino a notte non ha mandato più sms all'altro...cosa posso pensare? ho paura che si siano visti e sia successo...spero di riuscire a mantenere la calma e la freddezza...arrivederci...


Carissimo,

la tua è una delle poche storie che seguo ultimamente sul forum.

Nulla di personale sia chiaro, però a me tua moglie sembra un pò troppo rincoglionita. 40 messaggi al giorno me li aspetto da una quattordicenne invaghita, non da una persona adulta. E' vero che il tradimento fa tornare adolescenti, ma ci sono limiti che secondo me se superati sfociano nel ridicolo e/o nella mancanza di rispetto per se stessi e per il partner.

Il mio consiglio è quello di regalarle l'infinity card della Vodafone prima, e di darle un calcio nel sedere poi. Con cellulare annesso. Vedrai che nel giro di una settimana rinsavirà completamente.

Darei poca importanza al dubbio del "avranno consumato?", dato che con la testa tua moglie ha già aperto le gambe da un pezzo. L'importante ora è "svegliarla".

Ciao


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2011)

*Svegliarla?*

Svegliarla?Mi sembra decisamente sveglia....!Invece è il nostro amico a doversi svegliare....ti resta una sola strada:SPARISCI!!!!La tua dignità dovrebbe esser qualcosa di superiore....lasciala a se stessa....poi fra un pò capirà....forse....!!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svegliarla?Mi sembra decisamente sveglia....!Invece è il nostro amico a doversi svegliare....ti resta una sola strada:SPARISCI!!!!La tua dignità dovrebbe esser qualcosa di superiore....lasciala a se stessa....poi fra un pò capirà....forse....!!


Ce stanno di mezzo i figli Oscu', oseno' la mollava...

sicuro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2011)

*Sterminà*

Senti io non son ancora genitore perciò...non mi permetto di rispondere....però penso che se la mia patner dovesse andare per saraghi spudoratamente....credo che la mia dignità di uomo....verrebbe al primo posto.....!Poi non capisco sta storia dei figli:Cosa significa?Che si deve accettare ogni umiliazione?Una moglie che si messaggia 40 volte al giorno con l'amante il problema dei figli se lo pone???:incazzato:Bisogno farsi fare una chiavica per amore dei figli???Ma un domani questi figli cosa penseranno di un padre mesto e sottomesso mentre la mammina volava da un capitone all'altro??No....sta storia dei figli proprio nun mè convince....!!


----------



## sa_65 (8 Giugno 2011)

*tradito?*

Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto,  rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?
arrivederci


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto,  rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?
> arrivederci



Nessuno lo merita...

Se sei così devastato, sì, esci per un poco.


In bocca al lupo di cuore...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2011)

*Sa*

Credo che dovrai prendere una decisione ma dopo aver saputo la verità.....o quanto meno la sua di verità....!Poi senza dirgli nulla contatterei il suo amichetto facendogli presente che sai tutto...per vedere se le 2 versioni combaciano.....poi personalmente manderei affanculo la mogliettina.....!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

*A questo punto*



oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che dovrai prendere una decisione ma dopo aver saputo la verità.....o quanto meno la sua di verità....!Poi senza dirgli nulla contatterei il suo amichetto facendogli presente che sai tutto...per vedere se le 2 versioni combaciano.....poi personalmente manderei *affanculo* la mogliettina.....!!


Sinceramente manderei afffanculo moglie e amichetto  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto,  rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?
> arrivederci


Si...
Va via di casa...e lascia perdere certe bambinate.
Sei un uomo no? O un moccioso ?
Anch'io sai quando voglio vederci chiaro in una situazione prendo le distanze da essa...
E io al tuo posto...neanche vorrei sentire la verità.
Essa non mi cambierebbe nulla: e peggio, non potrei verificare...
Ergo non mi interesserebbe...
Ti faresti solo del male...
Va via di casa...un po'...e magari spassatela un po'!
Poi mi dici...


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto,  rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?
> arrivederci


Sa, quanti anni hanno le tue figlie?


----------



## Diletta (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto,  rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?
> arrivederci



Lo immaginavo che non ce la facevi a resistere....
La verità a qualunque costo, bravo, e senza tanti piagnistei da parte sua che in questo frangente ti fanno solo rabbia e ti offuscano la piena verità.
Dopo, valuti, ci ragioni e ti togli il dubbio che ti abbia mentito su qualcosa andando a parlare col tipo, come ti ha suggerito Oscuro, così da confrontare le due versioni.
Il tarlo del dubbio e di altre bugie è micidiale, allontanalo presto da te.
Come vedi, è una sequenza a tappe, seguile una ad una rimanendo lucido il più possibile.
Per la decisione da prendere, non avere fretta, l'ansia che hai dentro può essere cattiva consigliera...


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto, rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..*cosa ne pensate*?
> arrivederci


Che se lo fai, e tutto va bene, tua moglie potrebbe rinsavire prima del tempo.

E' una questione sul quello che si vuole e sul come tirare la corda per ottenerlo.

Tu sai, perchè tu conosci tua moglie meglio di quanto credi.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto, rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. *andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate*?
> arrivederci


 se questo è quello che ora è un bene per te allora fallo!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto,  rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...*probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?*
> arrivederci


Visto il "pentimento convinto e genuino" di tua moglie, io farei un'uscita senza rientro...


----------



## caterina (8 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto,  rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?
> arrivederci


Le tue bambine meritano solo di nn esse coinvolte nei vostri casini!! Cosa ti cambia se coinvolgi la moglie di lui?? Nn ti sembra un'inutile e pericolosa vendetta?? Un'altra famiglia nell'inferno non ti ridarà serenità. 
Tu la veritá che conta la conosci già! Devi solo accettarla e mantenere la calma. Ecco è quello che puoi fare per le tue figlie.


----------



## Daniele (8 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Le tue bambine meritano solo di nn esse coinvolte nei vostri casini!! Cosa ti cambia se coinvolgi la moglie di lui?? Nn ti sembra un'inutile e pericolosa vendetta?? Un'altra famiglia nell'inferno non ti ridarà serenità.
> Tu la veritá che conta la conosci già! Devi solo accettarla e mantenere la calma. Ecco è quello che puoi fare per le tue figlie.


Fidati, un'altra famiglia nei casini non per cola sua, ma per colpa dell'amichetto con il capitone svolazzante.
Lui dovrà dirlo alla moglie, ma non per il bene della moglie, ma per soddisfazione personale, per stare meglio lui. Ho conosciuto chi lo ha fatto e mi disse che la soddisfazione nel vedere l'amichetta (in quel caso era una donna) disperarsi perchè la sua vita sarebbe andata a puttane, ecco...non ha prezzo e tira su quella maledetta stima di sè stessi che viene a essere rotta con il tradimento? E' una brutta azione? Sicuramente non bella, ma poteva pensarci prima mr. Capitone.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, un'altra famiglia nei casini non per cola sua, ma per colpa dell'amichetto con il capitone svolazzante.
> Lui dovrà dirlo alla moglie, ma non per il bene della moglie, ma per soddisfazione personale, per stare meglio lui. Ho conosciuto chi lo ha fatto e mi disse che la soddisfazione nel vedere l'amichetta (in quel caso era una donna) disperarsi perchè la sua vita sarebbe andata a puttane, ecco...non ha prezzo e tira su quella maledetta stima di sè stessi che viene a essere rotta con il tradimento? E' una brutta azione? Sicuramente non bella, ma poteva pensarci prima mr. Capitone.


 Daniele tutto questo non serve a niente!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele tutto questo non serve a niente!


Vabbe' dai se ne fanno tante di cose che non servono ad un cazzo...

una + una -...

e questa merita un bel +...anzi un 7+

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, un'altra famiglia nei casini non per cola sua, ma per colpa dell'amichetto con il capitone svolazzante.
> Lui dovrà dirlo alla moglie, ma non per il bene della moglie, ma per soddisfazione personale, per stare meglio lui. Ho conosciuto chi lo ha fatto e mi disse che la soddisfazione nel vedere l'amichetta (in quel caso era una donna) disperarsi perchè la sua vita sarebbe andata a puttane, ecco...non ha prezzo e tira su quella maledetta stima di sè stessi che viene a essere rotta con il tradimento? E' una brutta azione? Sicuramente non bella, ma poteva pensarci prima mr. Capitone.


Mah...
Mai sentito dire...che umiliare delle persone tiri su l'autostima...
Proprio tu che dici...non fare agli altri ciò che vorresti fosse fatto a te...
Poi tra estranei...cioè io vado là a parlare con un perfetto sconosciuto?
No...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, nel mio ultimo post mi auguravo di resister...non c'è l'ho fatta, ci siamo sentiti e le ho detto che mi deve la verità, qualsiasi sia, in maniera molto brusca, e le ho detto che se nn mi dirà tutto, ma proprio tutto, rovinerò la vita del suo amichetto parlando con la moglie...dovremo vederci a breve anche se penso che non uscirà da lavoro...sono disperato, distrutto, ma voglio la verità...sono distrutto sopr. x mie figli nn meritano questo...*probabil. andrò via da casa x un periodo..cosa ne pensate?*
> arrivederci


se prendi questa decisione non farlo col retropensiero che lei ti chieda di tornare
prendila se sei pronto, magari eventualmente aperto ad altre soluzioni, ma pronto alla fuoriuscita definitiva
niente tatticismi


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Mai sentito dire...che umiliare delle persone tiri su l'autostima...
> Proprio tu che dici...non fare agli altri ciò che vorresti fosse fatto a te...
> Poi tra estranei...cioè io vado là a parlare con un perfetto sconosciuto?
> No...


Tu non sai quanto è bello vedere la persona che ti ha fatto del male capire che adesso sarà lei a farsi del male...tu non sai quanto è piacevole gustarsi quell'attimo di terrore di quella persona e poi, mostrando ben poca benevolenza, quanta  ne serve ad uno stronzo sconosciuto, dire la semplice, pura, cristallina verità alla moglie dell'altro, tra cervi si bramisce meglio insieme no?
Di certo avrai fatto un danno, ma non di certo alla moglie del tizio, anzi almeno lei saprà di che pasta è il relativo marito e tu, ti sarai gustato quell'attimo in cui vedi l'altro temere, soffrire e capire che si è gettato la zappa sui piedi da solo, priceless.


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele tutto questo non serve a niente!


Ohhh, se serve, serve al tradito, gli serve per non sapere che l'altro uscirà senza conseguenze, che è una delle cose che fa alquanto fastidio, perchè i furbetti che se ne escono sempre puliti puliti perchè non serve a niente smerdarli fanno alquanto schifo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se prendi questa decisione non farlo col retropensiero che lei ti chieda di tornare
> prendila se sei pronto, magari eventualmente aperto ad altre soluzioni, ma pronto alla fuoriuscita definitiva
> niente tatticismi


Effettivamente....un eventualità da considerare...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu non sai quanto è bello vedere la persona che ti ha fatto del male capire che adesso sarà lei a farsi del male...tu non sai quanto è piacevole gustarsi quell'attimo di terrore di quella persona e poi, mostrando ben poca benevolenza, quanta  ne serve ad uno stronzo sconosciuto, dire la semplice, pura, cristallina verità alla moglie dell'altro, tra cervi si bramisce meglio insieme no?
> Di certo avrai fatto un danno, ma non di certo alla moglie del tizio, anzi almeno lei saprà di che pasta è il relativo marito e tu, ti sarai gustato quell'attimo in cui vedi l'altro temere, soffrire e capire che si è gettato la zappa sui piedi da solo, priceless.


Possibile.
Ma passato quell'attimo temo, che ti sentirai una merda per almeno un mese.
Sono cose ignobili.
Che non farei mai.
Allora è come dire:
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...guardate me...che sono sano...invece voi tutti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...siete malati.
Oppure...ah sei cornuto?
Bon go caro, la te sta ben...che non sia solo io a soffrire.
Oppure...
Ah tradisci ma non sei scoperta?
Non vedo l'ora che tuo marito ti becchi...così ahaahahahaha....finisce la tua love story...con il maritino...ahahahahaha...e finisci anche tu con il culo per terra...ahahahaahahah...


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2011)

E' ignobile che la gente lasci in libertà di agire persone che  dovrebbero rendere conto delle prorie azioni se scoperti.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Possibile.
> Ma passato quell'attimo temo, che ti sentirai una merda per almeno un mese.
> Sono cose ignobili.
> Che non farei mai.
> ...


Conte dobbiamo ''guarire''Daniele.....simpatico e intelligente,ma...troppo serioso.
La vita e'bella e va'goduta e chisse ne frega sono cose che non capira'mai.
E mi tocco per scaramanzia...perche'....vabbe'non lo dico se no mi sparano


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte dobbiamo ''guarire''Daniele.....simpatico e intelligente,ma...troppo serioso.
> La vita e'bella e va'goduta e chisse ne frega sono cose che non capira'mai.
> E mi tocco per scaramanzia...perche'....vabbe'non lo dico se no mi sparano


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...maddai Lothar...non vedi che sparano con il fucile a gommini? Poi per davanti non avrebbero mai il coraggio...qua una birretta...
Daniele è scemo eh?
COn tutta la gnocca beata che c'è in giro...passa la vita a pensare a quanto è stata stronza la sua ex a tradirlo...ma potresti raccontargli che vita facevi tu quando avevi 30 anni!


----------



## sa_65 (9 Giugno 2011)

*tradito? non lo so ancora...*

Ciao a tutti/e, Vi ringrazio tutti/e x il Vs prezioso contributo, che accetto a prescindere dalle mie idee e sensibilità: l'aggiornamento è che poi nel pom. ci siamo visti e lei mi chiede cosa è cambiato, nn capisce, io le dico che so tutto delle loro cose e le ho chiesto se fossero andati sino in fondo, la verità, perchè x me l'onestà nel matrim. e nella vita è la BASE irrinunciabile, e che senza quella sarei andato via la sera stessa. lei mi ha detto che nn c'è mai stata fisicamente, che le ha detto ke aveva una famiglia, che negli sms parlano di tutto e nn di avances...ecc, e morale della favola mi ha chiesto di chiudere questo periodo in cui Lei, x motivi personali, nn era più la stessa persona integerrima di prima, tipo o bianco o nero o nulla.
Mi propone di stare tranquilli, che lei avrebbe trovato la maniera di chiudere, di nn pretenderlo però dall'indomani, ke non sapeva se era coinvolta in maniera affetiva, ke voleva addirittura cambiare telef. x impedire il proseguimento... Voglio darle l'extrema ratio, voglio crederLe, spero sia sincera...
arrivederci


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, Vi ringrazio tutti/e x il Vs prezioso contributo, che accetto a prescindere dalle mie idee e sensibilità: l'aggiornamento è che poi nel pom. ci siamo visti e lei mi chiede cosa è cambiato, nn capisce, io le dico che so tutto delle loro cose e le ho chiesto se fossero andati sino in fondo, la verità, perchè x me l'onestà nel matrim. e nella vita è la BASE irrinunciabile, e che senza quella sarei andato via la sera stessa. lei mi ha detto che nn c'è mai stata fisicamente, che le ha detto ke aveva una famiglia, che negli sms parlano di tutto e nn di avances...ecc, e morale della favola mi ha chiesto di chiudere questo periodo in cui Lei, x motivi personali, nn era più la stessa persona integerrima di prima, tipo o bianco o nero o nulla.
> Mi propone di stare tranquilli, che lei avrebbe trovato la maniera di chiudere, di nn pretenderlo però dall'indomani, ke non sapeva se era coinvolta in maniera affetiva, ke voleva addirittura cambiare telef. x impedire il proseguimento... Voglio darle l'extrema ratio, voglio crederLe, spero sia sincera...
> arrivederci


Il fatto che dice di aver bisogno di tempo e che non può troncare di netto mi da un po' da pensare.

Potrebbe essere perché in realtà non ha intenzione di farlo, preferendo mantenere quella situazione per non precludersi l'occasione. Tu però l'hai avvisata e in questo caso la sua sarebbe una reazione troppo poco intelligente.

Oppure, essendo il suo capo, lei avrebbe qualche altro tipo di problema a respingerlo con decisione. Non dico che lei non sia lusingata, attratta o coinvolta dalle avances di lui, ma che possa essere in qualche modo "incanalata" non lo escluderei.

Io penso che, soprattutto per una donna, dover confessare un tradimento nei termini del secondo caso sia piuttosto difficile.

In ogni caso non capisco perché lei ti chieda di temporeggiare, vero o falso che sia, nonostante il tuo ultimo out-out.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...maddai Lothar...non vedi che sparano con il fucile a gommini? Poi per davanti non avrebbero mai il coraggio...qua una birretta...
> Daniele è scemo eh?
> COn tutta la gnocca beata che c'è in giro...passa la vita a pensare a quanto è stata stronza la sua ex a tradirlo...ma potresti raccontargli che vita facevi tu quando avevi 30 anni!


Saro'troppo realista e privo di scrupoli,ma concordo....le tentazioni sono tante,e lui pensa al passato,io l'avrei gia'scordata da un pezzo.
Ahhahah a 30 anni,facevo cosi',lavoro,palestra,giretto in idromassaggio con amico,a scrutare il panorama..venivano anche le donne,pizza e bigliardo,a casa tardi....
Poi la mia fidanzata,che hai conosciuto...,mi ha fermato,e...portato in chiesa...


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Saro'troppo realista e privo di scrupoli,ma concordo....le tentazioni sono tante,e lui pensa al passato,io l'avrei gia'scordata da un pezzo.
> Ahhahah a 30 anni,facevo cosi',lavoro,palestra,giretto in idromassaggio con amico,a scrutare il panorama..venivano anche le donne,pizza e bigliardo,a casa tardi....
> Poi la mia fidanzata,che hai conosciuto...,mi ha fermato,e...portato in chiesa...



La tua fidanzata ti ha fermato e portato in chiesa. E' la tua moglie attuale la donna di cui parli presumo?
Allora, tua moglie ti aveva già un po' inquadrato da giovanetto e ha corso il rischio e accettato la sfida al richiamo "io ti cambierò !"
La situazione è già diversa dalla mia: io convinta di aver sposato l'uomo fra i più fedeli sulla terra, ci pensi?
Mi viene proprio da ridere per non piangere !!!

E comunque, sempre riferito a tua moglie: che bella vittoria di Pirro essere sposata con te! C'è proprio da esserne fieri, a meno che anche lei...
Sotto sotto.......


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> La tua fidanzata ti ha fermato e portato in chiesa. E' la tua moglie attuale la donna di cui parli presumo?
> Allora, tua moglie ti aveva già un po' inquadrato da giovanetto e ha corso il rischio e accettato la sfida al richiamo "io ti cambierò !"
> La situazione è già diversa dalla mia: io convinta di aver sposato l'uomo fra i più fedeli sulla terra, ci pensi?
> Mi viene proprio da ridere per non piangere !!!
> ...


Diletta, ti sento molto diversa rispetto all'inizio, quando sembrava che fossi riuscita ad accettare quello che tuo marito aveva fatto, quando cercavi una giustificazione a questa tua accettazione.
Io credo che se si ama e ci si sente amate si possa perdonare. Forse non sei più sicura di amare questa persona che ti ha deluso così tanto? Possono delle banali avventure di sesso far cambiare completamente l'idea che si ha di una persona, farci perdere la sua stima, superare tutto il resto? 
Forse dentro di te ora non sei più sicura che lui ti ami veramente o non ti ama come tu credevi di essere amata?
Se non lo hai già iniziato a fare, prenditi spazio per te (anche se non ne hai voglia) ed esci, fai delle cose nuove, dei corsi, impara a fare qualcosa, frequenta amiche, fatti magari anche una vacanza con le amiche. Stacca da lui, perché così non ti chiarisci le idee, e il vostro rapporto ne risentirà ogni giorno sempre di più.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> La tua fidanzata ti ha fermato e portato in chiesa. E' la tua moglie attuale la donna di cui parli presumo?
> Allora, tua moglie ti aveva già un po' inquadrato da giovanetto e ha corso il rischio e accettato la sfida al richiamo "io ti cambierò !"
> La situazione è già diversa dalla mia: io convinta di aver sposato l'uomo fra i più fedeli sulla terra, ci pensi?
> Mi viene proprio da ridere per non piangere !!!
> ...


Ma figuriamoci...io l'ho capita la moglie di Lothar...è di quelle che gli dice...fai pure tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne...ma se ti becco per te è finita...
Ma vedi lei può sempre dire...guarda qua il mio Lothar...lavoriamo da mane a sera...abbiamo una casetta al mare...una bella casa qui...un'altra che stiamo finendo...una splendida famiglia...
Lothar è famoso e stimato nel paese...
NO.
Secondo me lei ha preso le misure al mariuolo...e sa come prenderlo...
Per prima cosa parla a lui con molta dolcezza e ironia...e gli fa le fusa...
Poi lei mi ha detto che lui è buono...l'accontenta sempre in tutto quello che gli chiede...
Ma lei CHIEDE, invita, propone...non comanda...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissimo,
> 
> la tua è una delle poche storie che seguo ultimamente sul forum.
> 
> ...


 
Brava Sabina ottimo intervento...poi scusa visto che siamo.parti in causa,esiste mandare o ricevere sms all'altro lui/lei,in presenza del coniuge????a parte che il cell ufficiale con il cavolo che lo dico..ma si puo'???fa'cosi'mio figlio...pero'ha 16 anni ..e non ha coniuge...mahhh


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Brava Sabina ottimo intervento*...poi scusa visto che siamo.parti in causa,esiste mandare o ricevere sms all'altro lui/lei,in presenza del coniuge????a parte che il cell ufficiale con il cavolo che lo dico..ma si puo'???fa'cosi'mio figlio...pero'ha 16 anni ..e non ha coniuge...mahhh


 perché sveli il nome di kid?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> La tua fidanzata ti ha fermato e portato in chiesa. E' la tua moglie attuale la donna di cui parli presumo?
> Allora, tua moglie ti aveva già un po' inquadrato da giovanetto e ha corso il rischio e accettato la sfida al richiamo "io ti cambierò !"
> La situazione è già diversa dalla mia: io convinta di aver sposato l'uomo fra i più fedeli sulla terra, ci pensi?
> Mi viene proprio da ridere per non piangere !!!
> ...


yes darling,una moglie sola.
il bello che per due anni ho fatto la stessa vita,da scapolo..attenta le donne non le cercavo.
Diletta la situazione e'la stessa,vostra, fino a qualche anno fa',magari 10..,non le cercavo,oppure ogni tanto provavo,ora invece...tuo marito fa'lo stesso,scusa,ho perso un passaggio,quanti anni ha?
Mia moglie e'fierissima e gelosissima,ieri sera passeggiando ho indugiato con gli occhi,su un'altra,e mi ha fatto un bel livido..
Tu non mi conosci....saresti contentissima anche tu...di avermi..


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sveli il nome di kid?


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..allora se lo vuoi sapere, non mi è stata risparmiata neanche questa. Io ero vicino, nella stessa stanza e....
> Un po' di rispetto, no?.....


allora e'invornito...io il cell segreto..ripeto segreto..l'ho portato 1 volta,ho mandato 1 sms,mia moglie era due piani sopra,e l'ho richiuso.
Concordo.....assoluta ineleganza


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..allora se lo vuoi sapere, non mi è stata risparmiata neanche questa. Io ero vicino, nella stessa stanza e....
> Un po' di rispetto, no?.....


Ma non c'erano cose solo prematrimoniali?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissimo,
> 
> la tua è una delle poche storie che seguo ultimamente sul forum.
> 
> ...


scusa amico stamattina sn fuori..


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> yes darling,una moglie sola.
> il bello che per due anni ho fatto la stessa vita,da scapolo..attenta le donne non le cercavo.
> Diletta la situazione e'la stessa,vostra, fino a qualche anno fa',magari 10..,non le cercavo,oppure ogni tanto provavo,ora invece...tuo marito fa'lo stesso,scusa,ho perso un passaggio,quanti anni ha?
> Mia moglie e'fierissima e gelosissima,ieri sera passeggiando ho indugiato con gli occhi,su un'altra,e mi ha fatto un bel livido..
> Tu non mi conosci....saresti contentissima anche tu...di avermi..


...ma senti un po' che presunzione!!!
Sarebbe una dura lotta contendersi il primato di presuntuoso dell'anno tra te e mio marito.
Ma non sarete per casi fratellastri?

No, guarda, non voglio provare ad averti, mi basta e mi avanza il mio, credimi.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci...io l'ho capita la moglie di Lothar...è di quelle che gli dice...fai pure tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne...ma se ti becco per te è finita...
> Ma vedi lei può sempre dire...guarda qua il mio Lothar...lavoriamo da mane a sera...abbiamo una casetta al mare...una bella casa qui...un'altra che stiamo finendo...una splendida famiglia...
> Lothar è famoso e stimato nel paese...
> NO.
> ...


Be'quella sera li'ero buono..la faccio correre,poveretta..
Pero'domani via al mare da soli,e sabato prossimo via una settimana,solo amico come faccio...la mia''virtuale amica''mi messaggia anche in ferie...io non lo vorrei fare...


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma non c'erano cose solo prematrimoniali?


...Sabina,  sei rimasta indietro...
Come avrei fatto a scoprire il torbido, se non avesse fatto delle cazzate di recente?
Mi sono ritrovata due personcine che già avevano fatto parte del suo harem giovanile...
Una botta di nostalgia, non credi?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma non c'erano cose solo prematrimoniali?


Scusa e cosa ti cambia?

Tanto sono solo scopatine solo sesso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma roba da chiodi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma senti un po' che presunzione!!!
> Sarebbe una dura lotta contendersi il primato di presuntuoso dell'anno tra te e mio marito.
> Ma non sarete per casi fratellastri?
> 
> No, guarda, non voglio provare ad averti, mi basta e mi avanza il mio, credimi.


in effetti come ho detto ad un'amica psicologa ieri,potrei rubarle il mestiere e fare corsi di autostima..a me non manca...tuo marito mi e'simpatico...e'identico.

lucciole per lanterne..intendevo se tu,ipoteticamante,fossi mia moglie...ahahhaha il tuo e'un ottimo marito..non perderlo,amica


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in effetti come ho detto ad un'amica psicologa ieri,potrei rubarle il mestiere e fare corsi di autostima..a me non manca...tuo marito mi e'simpatico...e'identico.
> 
> lucciole per lanterne..intendevo se tu,ipoteticamante,fossi mia moglie...ahahhaha il tuo e'un ottimo marito..non perderlo,amica


Qui concordo...

ed il suo patrimonio genetico e' anche giusto per l'umanita', che si diffonda per tutte le terre emerse...

e non...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'quella sera li'ero buono..la faccio correre,poveretta..
> Pero'domani via al mare da soli,e sabato prossimo via una settimana,solo amico come faccio...la mia''virtuale amica''mi messaggia anche in ferie...io non lo vorrei fare...


Ma non sei tu a dettare le regole? 

Sai, io lo scorso anno sono andata in vacanza in un posto stupendo, ma.... non c'era copertura del cellulare. Niente telefonate ne internet. Se avevo bisogno di chiamare dovevo spostarmi


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> yes darling,una moglie sola.
> il bello che per due anni ho fatto la stessa vita,da scapolo..attenta le donne non le cercavo.
> Diletta la situazione e'la stessa,vostra, fino a qualche anno fa',magari 10..,non le cercavo,oppure ogni tanto provavo,ora invece...tuo marito fa'lo stesso,scusa,ho perso un passaggio,quanti anni ha?
> Mia moglie e'fierissima e gelosissima,ieri sera passeggiando ho indugiato con gli occhi,su un'altra,e mi ha fatto un bel livido..
> Tu non mi conosci....*saresti contentissima anche tu...di avermi*..


Viva la modestia eh 
Tu saresti felice di avere delle corna alte quanto quelle di tua moglie?  
Ecco quanto sarebbe contenta di te tua moglie se sapesse come sei realmente....vedrai quando lo scoprirà....tu sarai sempre lo stesso di sempre, ma lei avrà una diversa opinione di te...stanne certo


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in effetti come ho detto ad un'amica psicologa ieri,potrei rubarle il mestiere e fare corsi di autostima..a me non manca...tuo marito mi e'simpatico...e'identico.
> 
> lucciole per lanterne..intendevo se tu,ipoteticamante,fossi mia moglie...ahahhaha il tuo e'un ottimo marito..non perderlo,amica



... Se lo dici tu, sono a posto, in una botte di ferro !
Ora, proprio identico...starei fresca come una rosa.

Dimenticavo: non ho ben capito la storia che per due anni eri come scapolo.
Che intendi? I primi due anni di matrimonio?
Vuol dire che te ne sei stato bravo bravo?

Se così, andiamo bene....
Due lunghi anni ha resistito il mitico Lothar, però, c'è proprio da vantarsene... 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma non sei tu a dettare le regole?
> 
> Sai, io lo scorso anno sono andata in vacanza in un posto stupendo, ma.... non c'era copertura del cellulare. Niente telefonate ne internet. Se avevo bisogno di chiamare dovevo spostarmi


 Be'se vuole portarsi il cell segreto affari suoi...mica posso impedirlo,se come ...ma guarda te,,proprio in questo istante mi saluta..non posso fare finta di niente.
Quando saro'via con mia moglie l'avvisero'che nn portero'il cell segreto.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ... Se lo dici tu, sono a posto, in una botte di ferro !
> Ora, proprio identico...starei fresca come una rosa.
> 
> Dimenticavo: non ho ben capito la storia che per due anni eri come scapolo.
> ...


spiegato male,i primi anni continuavo ad uscire quasi tutte le sere come niente fosse,ma erano goliardate con amici,lei ci soffriva pero'.
Sono sempre stato bravo,e'ora che penso di dover fare chissa'che...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Viva la modestia eh
> Tu saresti felice di avere delle corna alte quanto quelle di tua moglie?
> Ecco quanto sarebbe contenta di te tua moglie se sapesse come sei realmente....vedrai quando lo scoprirà....tu sarai sempre lo stesso di sempre, ma lei avrà una diversa opinione di te...stanne certo


 
Niko non e'cosi',anche perche'io fare per fare,no e no.
Ho in casa una donna bellissima,di gran classe e fascino,intelligente e colta......mica voglio catenacci squallidi,e ti assicuro che sono quasi tutte cosi'...quindi faccio fatica.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Niko non e'cosi',anche perche'io fare per fare,no e no.
> Ho in casa una donna bellissima,di gran classe e fascino,intelligente e colta......mica voglio catenacci squallidi,e ti assicuro che sono quasi tutte cosi'...quindi faccio fatica.


ovvero?

urge traduzione... perché non si è capito il concetto


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Niko non e'cosi',anche perche'io fare per fare,no e no.
> Ho in casa una donna bellissima,di gran classe e fascino,intelligente e colta......mica voglio catenacci squallidi,e ti assicuro che sono quasi tutte cosi'...quindi faccio fatica.


E chi dice che tu vai con dei catenacci??

Allora mettiamola cosi: saresti contento di avere delle corna che tua moglie ti fa con uomini bellissimi, colti, di gran classe? Mica i deve andare con i catenacci eh 

Ecco...se tu sei un "ottimo marito" che tutte sarebbero felici di avere...tu saresti felice di avere un'ottima moglie che si comporta alle tue spalle nel tuo stesso modo? La reputeresti ottima?....Credo di sapere la risposta


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ovvero?
> 
> urge traduzione... perché non si è capito il concetto


 
Per Niko e Quintina

Forse sono invornito io.....intendevo che le voglio di livello simile,viceversa niente,il tempo di..ogni lasciata e 'persa...e'passato..ovvio che facendo cosi',non e'che abbia la fila....
che e'quello che voglio


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per Niko e Quintina
> 
> Forse sono invornito io.....intendevo che le voglio di livello simile,viceversa niente,il tempo di..ogni lasciata e 'persa...e'passato..ovvio che facendo cosi',non e'che abbia la fila....
> che e'quello che voglio


Aaah beh....allora dopo questa spiegazione è proprio fortunata tua moglie :up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per Niko e Quintina
> 
> Forse sono invornito io.....intendevo che le voglio di livello simile,viceversa niente,il tempo di..ogni lasciata e 'persa...e'passato..ovvio che facendo cosi',non e'che abbia la fila....
> che e'quello che voglio


Lothar, mi sei simpatico....ma sei tutto matto...anzi sei pronto per essere caricato...:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Aaah beh....allora dopo questa spiegazione è proprio fortunata tua moglie :up:


Niko, noti che parla di sua moglie come di una auto di classe? se deve prenderne in prestito un'altra...deve essere della medesima categoria e cilindrata no??? A volte avrei gradito essere  come lui :up: lo giuro.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, noti che parla di sua moglie come di una auto di classe? se deve prenderne in prestito un'altra...deve essere della medesima categoria e cilindrata no??? A volte avrei gradito essere  come lui :up: lo giuro.


No!!! Che dici!!!!
Lui la ama moltissimo sua moglie solo che tu, come del resto la maggiorparte degli scriventi, non è in grado di capirlo 
Mi sa che nemmeno sua moglie lo capirebbe se lo sapesse


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, noti che parla di sua moglie come di una auto di classe? se deve prenderne in prestito un'altra...deve essere della medesima categoria e cilindrata no??? A volte avrei gradito essere come lui :up: lo giuro.


Daniele daiiiii non esagerare.....pero'visto che parli di auto,io dalla 159 passerei all'A4.o la classe C,mai,con tutto il rispetto per chi l'ha e la vende,alla Dacia...
E le donne lo stesso,sei abituato alla classe e alla cultura,mica poi andare con un poveretta,magari sovrapeso...
So difficile amico....molto...


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiegato male,i primi anni continuavo ad uscire quasi tutte le sere come niente fosse,ma erano goliardate con amici,lei ci soffriva pero'.
> Sono sempre stato bravo,e'ora che penso di dover fare chissa'che...



Lothar, hai scoperto l'acqua calda: chissà come mai lei ci soffriva...
A questo punto devo proprio pensare che tu abbia delle doti particolari per avere ancora tua moglie con te, oppure sei tanto ricco...


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, hai scoperto l'acqua calda: chissà come mai lei ci soffriva...
> A questo punto devo proprio pensare che tu abbia delle doti particolari per avere ancora tua moglie con te, oppure sei tanto ricco...


Oppure è tanto ricco e tiene due corna alte come l'everest


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per Niko e Quintina
> 
> Forse sono invornito io.....intendevo che le voglio di livello simile,viceversa niente,il tempo di..ogni lasciata e 'persa...e'passato..ovvio che facendo cosi',non e'che abbia la fila....
> che e'quello che voglio


 evito qualunque tipo di commento! :incazzato:


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oppure è tanto ricco e tiene due corna alte come l'everest


...questo è sicuro !!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, hai scoperto l'acqua calda: chissà come mai lei ci soffriva...
> A questo punto devo proprio pensare che tu abbia delle doti particolari per avere ancora tua moglie con te, oppure sei tanto ricco...


 
Errato  mia cara,siamo almeno alla pari,pero'per cortesia di € qua'nn vorreri parlare


----------



## Aldo (11 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche io sono tra quelli che ha sempre pensato di essere una
> persona fortunata per quello che era riuscito a costruire nella sua vita, unamo glie che ho amato con tutto me stesso, avendo con lei una vita famigliare “felice” con due figlie: ho meditato molto prima di scrivere, ma penso sia meglio così….
> 
> Arrivederci…


Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazionie verso un un'altra persona.

Un marito geloso e oppressivo è patetico e snervante. Alla fine si viene a creare l'impossibilità a vivere insieme. Tu ormai dovresti aver capito che tua moglie è attratta dall'altro. Più le rendi difficile incontrarlo peggio fai per il vostro matrimonio.

Io cercherei di dirle: guarda amore, capisco che lo desideri. Ormai c'è l'evidenza. Vivi la tua storia, ma dimmi quando lo vedi. Ci rimarrò male, ma molto meno che immaginare che tu sia con lui di nascosto.
Viviamo come coppia aperta un certo periodo poi prenderemo delle decisioni. Se ti passerà bene, altrimenti dovremo fare un scelta.

Io credo che lasciare la donna che si ama libera di fare anche delle esperienze -se lei lo desidera, naturalmente- sia una prova d'amore che lei poi apprezzerà e ti vedrà come un uomo superiore. E - non è poi così assurdo- forse dopo anche sessualmente le cose potrebbero diventare migliori, essendo aumentata la complicità.

Ricorda che statisticamente nelle coppie che hanno un vincolo decennale il 50% delle donne ha tradito almeno una volta... e non è detto che non sia molto di più. Non tutte le donne intervistate anche anonimamente hanno detto la verità.

Tu ormai è chiaro che non puoi fare niente se non assillarla. Molto spesso, ricordatelo, te lo dico per esperienza, certe cotte passano. magari durano un anno, ma passano. Se lei potesse incontralo tranquillamente ne vedrebbe anche i difetti e alla fine tu gli sembreresti un uomo migliore di lui, che certo la usa come donna di sesso. Altrimenti, se il suo fosse amore, te l'avrebbe portata via.
Un paio di corna se conosciute fanno molto meno male del dubbio. Nessuno muore per una scappatella. E ti dico anche che dopo, se con lui finisce, ti ritroverai una moglie ancor più innamorata. Se invece non finisce, allora almeno finirà il tuo supplizio.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Aldo ha detto:


> Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
> La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazionie verso un un'altra persona.
> 
> Un marito geloso e oppressivo è patetico e snervante. Alla fine si viene a creare l'impossibilità a vivere insieme. Tu ormai dovresti aver capito che tua moglie è attratta dall'altro. Più le rendi difficile incontrarlo peggio fai per il vostro matrimonio.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Illuso (11 Giugno 2011)

Aldo ha detto:


> Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
> La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazioni verso un un'altra persona.
> 
> Un marito geloso e oppressivo è patetico e snervante. Alla fine si viene a creare l'impossibilità a vivere insieme. Tu ormai dovresti aver capito che tua moglie è attratta dall'altro. Pià le rendi difficile incontrarlo peggio fai per il vostro matrimonio.
> ...


Si e magari comperagli una bella scatola di profilattici non si sà mai ... 

Lei al limite può (e deve) scegliere, o stà con te o sta con l'altro, minkia la coppia aperta no, non si può sentire...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si e magari comperagli una bella scatola di profilattici non si sà mai ...
> 
> Lei al limite può (e deve) scegliere, o stà con te o sta con l'altro, minkia la coppia aperta no, non si può sentire...


Ma perchè no?
Magari per alcune persone è l'unico modo per stare bene assieme...no?
Magari tu puoi dire...non fa per me.
Ma Aldo sta ancora una volta parlando di scappatelle, di botte di allegria, di gesta lothariane...
Non parla di un grande amore parallelo cresciuto negli anni.
Se io fossi un marito...preferirei sventare le imprese scoperecce della Matra, che non quelle di Sabina.

Osserviamo: la matra non fa nessuna fatica con suo marito, Sabina si!

Senza nulla togliere a loro due: sono entrambi due donne fantastiche!


----------



## Illuso (11 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè no?
> Magari per alcune persone è l'unico modo per stare bene assieme...no?
> Magari tu puoi dire...non fa per me.
> Ma Aldo sta ancora una volta parlando di scappatelle, di botte di allegria, di gesta lothariane...
> ...


A prescindere che due adulti e consenzienti fanno quel che gli pare, ma cosa cazzo vi sposate a fare? il mondo è pieno di fighe e batacchi, rimanete liberi e amen...
Ah! comunque usateli sti preservativi. che non si sà mai...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> A prescindere che due adulti e consenzienti fanno quel che gli pare, ma cosa cazzo vi sposate a fare? il mondo è pieno di fighe e batacchi, rimanete liberi e amen...
> Ah! comunque usateli sti preservativi. che non si sà mai...:mrgreen:


Senti...
Ognuno ha i suoi motivi e ragioni per sposarsi.
Magari anche per mettere al mondo un figlio no?
magari anche per uscire dal tetto genitoriale...
magari perchè ti va di avere una donna principale e le amichette ( che non sposeresti mai).

Ma sul preservativo...
AH ecco...si questa è una cosa lesiva.
Se deve fare la troietta in giro...almeno le sante precauzioni.

Statisticamente...la fedeltà coniugale...è ottima per evitare malattie a trasmissione sessuale.


----------



## Illuso (11 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Ognuno ha i suoi motivi e ragioni per sposarsi.


Senti tu e non rigirare la cosa... quando ti sposi prendi degli impegni ben precisi, non li vuoi più mantenere? semplice c'è il divorzio.


contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari anche per mettere al mondo un figlio no?


Per mettere al mondo un figlio devi "accoppiarti", non necessariamente sposarti.



contepinceton ha detto:


> magari anche per uscire dal tetto genitoriale...


E ridaje, ti prendi una bella casetta in fitto e vai a fare il single, trombi con chi vuoi quando e come vuoi, senza ammorbare la vita altrui con false promesse ecc.ecc.



contepinceton ha detto:


> magari perchè ti va di avere una donna principale e le amichette ( che non sposeresti mai).


Questa è la giustificazione più da mentecatto che si possa sentire per sposarsi.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sul preservativo...
> AH ecco...si questa è una cosa lesiva.
> Se deve fare la troietta in giro...almeno le sante precauzioni.
> Statisticamente...la fedeltà coniugale...è ottima per evitare malattie a trasmissione sessuale.


E no, questo lo hai detto tu e non io. Per me stronzi e stronze pari sono, e il preservativo quando scopi random è sempre meglio metterselo, o farlo mettere. Se no quando ti pigli qualcosa le statistiche te le fai di penicillina.

Secondo me con tutto il rispetto, tu e il tuo socio e le altre signore la fate tanto facile, e mi date l'impressione di fare i finocchi col culo degli altri...ma tant'è...non me ne fotte più di tanto...
Saluti conte   

Ah! cavallo tonante l'ho già detto ?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Senti tu e non rigirare la cosa... quando ti sposi prendi degli impegni ben precisi, non li vuoi più mantenere? semplice c'è il divorzio.
> Per mettere al mondo un figlio devi "accoppiarti", non necessariamente sposarti.
> 
> E ridaje, ti prendi una bella casetta in fitto e vai a fare il single, trombi con chi vuoi quando e come vuoi, senza ammorbare la vita altrui con false promesse ecc.ecc.
> ...


Casomai io sono solo un cavallo di una troia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Illuso non ce l'ho con te eh?
Ma mi pare che tu abbia sistemato e perdonato, no?
Ma chi è il mio socio?


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> A prescindere che due adulti e consenzienti fanno quel che gli pare, *ma cosa cazzo vi sposate a fare*? *il mondo è pieno di fighe e batacchi, rimanete liberi e amen...*
> Ah! comunque usateli sti preservativi. che non si sà mai...:mrgreen:


Ci sono persone che si amano, condividono passioni, interessi e figli. Ma pensano che l'amore non implichi ncessariamente e eternamente la fedeltà sessuale. E vivono il sesso in modo più leggero, svincolato, forse, da tanti pregiudizi di stampo religioso e moralistico.

Io non sono una fautrice della coppia aperta, ma apprezzo l'onestà e non mi permetto di giudicare le scelte altrui solo perchè non collimano con la mia visione del mondo.


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2011)

Aldo ha detto:


> Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
> La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazionie verso un un'altra persona.


Per mettere in pratica questo consiglio ci vuole una combinazione di fattori davvero difficile da trovare.

Una grande fiducia in se stessi, innanzitutto, perchè lasciare libero l'altro presuppone una grande forza interiore e la capacità di 'reggersi' temporaneamente da soli, senza il rassicurante sostegno della coppia.

Una grande fiducia nel rapporto d'amore con il proprio compagno.

Un rispetto totale e incondizionato per la libertà dell'altro e per la sua indipendenza.

Un'apertura mentale che permetta di accantonare i pregiudizi e vivere liberamente senza schemi rigidi in testa.


----------



## caterina (11 Giugno 2011)

Pazzo proprio nn direi. Piuttosto mi incuriosisce da dove attingi tanta maturità. Sei un 'teorico' o semplicemente un felice traditore???



Aldo ha detto:


> Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
> La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazionie verso un un'altra persona.
> 
> Un marito geloso e oppressivo è patetico e snervante. Alla fine si viene a creare l'impossibilità a vivere insieme. Tu ormai dovresti aver capito che tua moglie è attratta dall'altro. Più le rendi difficile incontrarlo peggio fai per il vostro matrimonio.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per mettere in pratica questo consiglio ci vuole una combinazione di fattori davvero difficile da trovare.
> 
> Una grande fiducia in se stessi, innanzitutto, perchè lasciare libero l'altro presuppone una grande forza interiore e la capacità di 'reggersi' temporaneamente da soli, senza il rassicurante sostegno della coppia.
> 
> ...


Cos'è il rassicurante sostegno della coppia?


----------



## Sabina (12 Giugno 2011)

Aldo ha detto:


> Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
> La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazionie verso un un'altra persona.
> 
> Un marito geloso e oppressivo è patetico e snervante. Alla fine si viene a creare l'impossibilità a vivere insieme. Tu ormai dovresti aver capito che tua moglie è attratta dall'altro. Più le rendi difficile incontrarlo peggio fai per il vostro matrimonio.
> ...


Grande Aldo! 

Devo dire che se mio marito mi dicesse una cosa del genere forse andrei proprio in crisi..... ci vogliono le palle per una scelta di questo tipo.


----------



## Illuso (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Casomai io sono solo un cavallo di una troia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Si di una...:carneval:


contepinceton ha detto:


> Illuso non ce l'ho con te eh?


Ci mancherebbe, e che t'ho fatto ...


contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che tu abbia sistemato e perdonato, no?


Sistemato... perdonato manco per niente.


contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi è il mio socio?


Il compagno di merende e scorribande invornito và meglio ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Illuso (12 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che si amano, condividono passioni, interessi e figli. Ma pensano che l'amore non implichi ncessariamente e eternamente la fedeltà sessuale. E vivono il sesso in modo più leggero, svincolato, forse, da tanti pregiudizi di stampo religioso e moralistico.


Infatti l’ho detto ! se si è adulti e consenzienti, ci si mette d’accordo e và bene tutto, dal sadomaso allo scambismo e chi se ne frega, non tradisci un bel niente. Ma se questo accordo non c’è, e anzi giuri solennemente di amare e rispettare, ecc.ecc. fin che morte non separi, di problemi ce ne sono eccome.


Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono una fautrice della coppia aperta, ma apprezzo l'onestà e non mi permetto di giudicare le scelte altrui solo perchè non collimano con la mia visione del mondo.


Per quanto riguarda il giudicare, mi sembra una contraddizione in termini, e un po’ ipocrita, dal momento che si scrive su un forum si da un giudizio.


----------



## Sole (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'è il rassicurante sostegno della coppia?


E' il senso di sicurezza che molte persone provano nel sentirsi parte di una coppia. E' la stampella che molti usano per non affrontare la vita da soli.


----------



## Sole (12 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il giudicare, mi sembra una contraddizione in termini, e un po’ ipocrita, dal momento che si scrive su un forum si da un giudizio.


Non è vero.
Io posso esprimere il mio parere su una questione, cercando di spiegare il mio punto di vista nella consapevolezza che altri possono vivere e pensare diversamente da me senza per questo essere peggiori di me.
Non è impossibile esprimersi senza giudicare, sai.

E comunque si parlava di coppia aperta, l'argomento era quello e tu su quello avevi espresso i tuoi dubbi.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Io posso esprimere il mio parere su una questione, cercando di spiegare il mio punto di vista nella consapevolezza che altri possono vivere e pensare diversamente da me senza per questo essere peggiori di me.
> *Non è impossibile esprimersi senza giudicare, sai.* ma è molto difficile
> 
> E comunque si parlava di coppia aperta, l'argomento era quello e tu su quello avevi espresso i tuoi dubbi.


:up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Giudizio e' sinonimo di Opinione.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giudizio e' sinonimo di Opinione.


ok
allora mettiamoci d'accordo sulla terminologia
per me giudizio non è sinonimo di opinione
ma è qualcosa di oggettivo (il giudizio del giudice, l'insindacabile giudizio, dare un giudizio o una valutazione ecc...)
l'opinione è soggettiva (secondo me, secondo te ecc.) 

ergo

le opinioni sono tutte discutibili
sui giudizi...sospendo il giudizio


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ok
> allora mettiamoci d'accordo sulla terminologia
> per me giudizio non è sinonimo di opinione
> ma è qualcosa di oggettivo (il giudizio del giudice, l'insindacabile giudizio, dare un giudizio o una valutazione ecc...)
> ...



Non e' zuppa, e' pane bagnato  siamo li ... mica si dispensano sentenze o verdetti qua dentro (almeno quando non c'e' Daniele :mrgreen: ).

Ciao Elena a dopo, devo andare .


----------



## Sole (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ok
> allora mettiamoci d'accordo sulla terminologia
> per me giudizio non è sinonimo di opinione
> ma è qualcosa di oggettivo (il giudizio del giudice, l'insindacabile giudizio, dare un giudizio o una valutazione ecc...)
> ...


Anche io ci vedo questa sfumatura, al di là di quello che dice il vocabolario. D'altra parte i sinonimi sono parole diverse che hanno un significato molto simile, talvolta identico, ma con diverse sfumature.

Il giudizio lo vedo cadere dall'alto, senza troppo margine di discussione (Es: tu sei così). Il parere è l'espressione del proprio punto di vista su una questione, meno tranchant, meno definitivo, che lascia spazio al confronto (Es: io la vedo così).


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche io ci vedo questa sfumatura, al di là di quello che dice il vocabolario. D'altra parte i sinonimi sono parole diverse che hanno un significato molto simile, talvolta identico, ma con diverse sfumature.
> 
> *Il giudizio lo vedo cadere dall'alto, senza troppo margine di discussione (Es: tu sei così). Il parere è l'espressione del proprio punto di vista su una questione, meno tranchant, meno definitivo, che lascia spazio al confronto (Es: io la vedo così).*


:up::up::up:

anche io la vedo così


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si di una...:carneval:
> 
> Ci mancherebbe, e che t'ho fatto ...
> 
> ...


E x dove lo lasci?:carneval:

Noi siamo questi...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwmdscZNTQU&feature=related

Comunque sia qui siamo io e Lothar al bar...impensieriti su come far tornare il sorriso alle maestre piangenti...io con i capelli grigi a sinistra...lothar a destra...ohi le maestre manco si facevano trovare al telefono eh?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' il senso di sicurezza che molte persone provano nel sentirsi parte di una coppia. E' la stampella che molti usano per non affrontare la vita da soli.


Ah ho capito...
Non sono pratico di quel senso di sicurezza...
Ma nella vita mi sono tolto d'impaccio molte stampelle...
Penso che autonomia e indipendenza...siano i miei unici valori.

O meglio per me, la vita di coppia...ha causato solo senso di insicurezza...
Perchè mi sono sempre sentito dire...un giorno, vedrai, e qui e là...
Poi quando sono andato a chiedere i fatti...essi non ci sono stati.
Ho dovuto lottare parecchio per non credere al fatto che non ricevevo un bel niente. Poi ne ebbi la certezza...e ritornai sicuro.
Io comunque non riesco ad "appoggiarmi" ad una persona...se inizio a farlo lei inizia a tremare.
Ne parlavo di ste cose proprio ieri sera con la moglie.
Le ho detto, da quando sono stato "distante" sono subito stato meglio.
Lei mi ha detto che rompevo da matti con tutte le mie richieste, e che anche lei sta meglio con un uomo che non le chiede mai nulla.

Ma quando io ho smesso di cercarla, lei non è venuta in cerca di me.
Quindi sono sicuro che lei sta bene dove sta e io sto bene dove sto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giudizio e' sinonimo di Opinione.


Mica vero.
In genere chi giudica, quando glielo viene fatto notare, allora dice...che ha espresso un'opinione.
L'espressione di un'opinione premette sempre: a mio modesto parere, per quanto ne so io, ecc..ecc..ecc..
Chi emette un giudizio...si arroga un diritto che non ha.
Ma quando emette il suo giudizio, fa capire all'altro che razza di persona è.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero.
> *In genere chi giudica, quando glielo viene fatto notare, allora dice...che ha espresso un'opinione.*
> L'espressione di un'opinione premette sempre: a mio modesto parere, per quanto ne so io, ecc..ecc..ecc..
> Chi emette un giudizio...si arroga un diritto che non ha.
> Ma quando emette il suo giudizio, fa capire all'altro che razza di persona è.


quotone
il grassetto poi è verissimo  :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> quotone
> il grassetto poi è verissimo  :mrgreen::rotfl:


COme dicono da noi...
Pazienza poareto, ma anca stupido...no eh?:up:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

Aldo ha detto:


> Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
> La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazionie verso un un'altra persona.
> 
> Un marito geloso e oppressivo è patetico e snervante. Alla fine si viene a creare l'impossibilità a vivere insieme. Tu ormai dovresti aver capito che tua moglie è attratta dall'altro. Più le rendi difficile incontrarlo peggio fai per il vostro matrimonio.
> ...


Probabilmente sai chi sono io.e da che parte sono qua'dentro,quello dei traditori se non fosse chiaro.
Giudico folle la tua idea,e concordo con chi ha scritto''regalale un scatola di profilattici''....ma come la tua donna si diverte fuori casa,e tu dici,aspettiamo...vediamo cosa succede.....bell'uomo...complimenti.!!!!
Forse sei cornuto per forza,e per quello scrivi queste assurdita',oppure prendi per i fondelli....oppure dove abiti tu e'molto caldo,o semplicemente non hai una donna e non capisci cosa prova sa_65   ...in ogni caso...cazzate enormi.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Probabilmente sai chi sono io.e da che parte sono qua'dentro,quello dei traditori se non fosse chiaro.
> Giudico folle la tua idea,e concordo con chi ha scritto''regalale un scatola di profilattici''....ma come la tua donna si diverte fuori casa,e tu dici,aspettiamo...vediamo cosa succede.....bell'uomo...complimenti.!!!!
> Forse sei cornuto per forza,e per quello scrivi queste assurdita',oppure prendi per i fondelli....oppure dove abiti tu e'molto caldo,o semplicemente non hai una donna e non capisci cosa prova sa_65   ...in ogni caso...cazzate enormi.



Non lo trovo così assurdo.
La coppia aperta è difficile, non per tutti -e non vi è alcun motivo per cui lo sia- ma esiste e come in quella tradizionale il punto fondamentale è l'amore, la fiducia nel partner, la confidenza, la sincerità.
Come queste vengano esplicate, è questione degli interessati, ma non ci vedo molto di diverso dalle solite modalità.


----------



## Illuso (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo trovo così assurdo.
> La coppia aperta è difficile, non per tutti -e non vi è alcun motivo per cui lo sia- ma esiste e come in quella tradizionale il punto fondamentale è l'amore, la fiducia nel partner, la confidenza, la sincerità.
> Come queste vengano esplicate, è questione degli interessati, ma non ci vedo molto di diverso dalle solite modalità.


Giudizio? Opinione? ...fate voi, come desiderate.

Amore? 

- Ciao! amore com'è andata ieri sera ?
- Ah! così così, però mi sei mancato tanto mentre mi faceva delle cose qui, e qui e qui.
- oh come sono contento per te e hai avuto un bel orgasmo o hai finto come al solito?

La coppia aperta è IPOCRISIA allo stato brado, e almeno uno dei due mente soffrendo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2011)

Aldo ha detto:


> Forse ti potrò sembrare un pazzo... Ma io lascerei che vivesse la sua storia. Niente si ama di più delle cose proibite. Il rischio di perderla col clima che legittimamente stai creando è altissimo.
> La donna che abbiamo sposato non l'abbiamo comprata. E' un individuo che ha sentimenti. Un individuo che può benissimo avere attrazionie verso un un'altra persona.
> 
> Un marito geloso e oppressivo è patetico e snervante. Alla fine si viene a creare l'impossibilità a vivere insieme. Tu ormai dovresti aver capito che tua moglie è attratta dall'altro. Più le rendi difficile incontrarlo peggio fai per il vostro matrimonio.
> ...


*
*


Sole ha detto:


> *Ci sono persone che si amano, condividono passioni, interessi e figli. Ma pensano che l'amore non implichi ncessariamente e eternamente la fedeltà sessuale. E vivono il sesso in modo più leggero, *svincolato, forse, da tanti pregiudizi di stampo religioso e moralistico.
> 
> Io non sono una fautrice della coppia aperta, ma apprezzo l'onestà e non mi permetto di giudicare le scelte altrui solo perchè non collimano con la mia visione del mondo.



Anche se con ritardo voglio anch'io dire ad Aldo che sono d'accordo con le sue opinioni così "ardite".
Da sempre penso che questo tipo di patto in una coppia sia il risultato di un amore fortissimo all'ennesima potenza, liberato da ogni forma di egoismo. Fare il bene dell'altro in quella situazione che si viene a creare.

Nel caso specifico la ritengo una buona strada da seguire anche se capisco che per il marito sia difficilissimo, se non dotato di una apertura mentale notevole.
Concordo anche sul fatto che il dubbio sia quello che ti uccide di più di sapere che ci sia stata una scappatella, quindi, se non si arriva in tempi brevi a sciogliere i nodi per poter ripartire, bisogna procedere per altre vie e questa mi sembra appunto una delle vie.   

Per Sole, d'accordissimo con l'evidenziato. Io credo che la fedeltà sessuale non debba essere un vincolo invalicabile perché si attraversano dei momenti nella vita in cui questo obbligo potrebbe essere troppo pesante da rispettare e potrebbe anche causare gravi problemi nella coppia.

Io vedo il legame affettivo, anche quello matrimoniale, come un rapporto di totale confidenza, complicità dove l'amore esistente deve dare il coraggio di esprimere all'altro le proprie debolezze, i proprii bisogni, senza sentirsi giudicati.

Non sono sostenitrice della coppia aperta come idea di partenza , sono per un'apertura della coppia collaudata qualora sopraggiungessero dei problemi che riguardano il rapporto stesso.
Pertanto: fedeltà coniugale come base, ma possibilità di dialogo sincero, e senza tanti giri di parole...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Giudizio? Opinione? ...fate voi, come desiderate.
> 
> Amore?
> 
> ...



Giudizio a partire dalla tua rispettabilissima opinione, direi. 
Ma che importanza ha, in fin dei conti, non sto mica cercando di convincere qualcuno a passare alla coppia aperta. Esprimevo la mia opinione.

Forse dovrei adottare anche io la firma di Amoremio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Giudizio? Opinione? ...fate voi, come desiderate.
> 
> Amore?
> 
> ...


NO.
Ma ascolta illuso perchè ti spaventa tanto sta cosa?
Nel tuo universo non esiste no?
Allora devi dire: io non sono fatto per la coppia aperta...
Da quel che ho reperito sul campo...i membri di una coppia aperta...hanno tutti i loro codici e metacodici per comunicarsi le cose....

Però su uno dei due mente soffrendo...ti do ragione...
Cioè pur di non perdere l'altro ingoi il rospo che scopi anche con altri.
Ma è anche vero che quel giorno che non ti sta più bene sta roba: lo fanculizzi eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diletta....grandioso...hai dipinto il mio rapporto d'amore ideale...in rosso...e mi hai dato un'idea per le mie promesse matrimoniali...
Ovvio se mi risposo decido io come fare e cosa promettere XD...:up::up::up:

Insomma tradisce chi fa le robe di nascosto...
Chi dice : Cara quanto saresti contraria se...
Non tradisce..


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta....grandioso...hai dipinto il mio rapporto d'amore ideale...in rosso...e mi hai dato un'idea per le mie promesse matrimoniali...
> Ovvio se mi risposo decido io come fare e cosa promettere XD...:up::up::up:
> 
> Insomma tradisce chi fa le robe di nascosto...
> ...


 
Sai che bello....io smetterei all'istante se mia moglie usasse il dialogo surreale descritto da Illluso...il bello del tradimento e'l'andrenalina,le telefonate nascoste,il negare,l'incontro guardandosi da tutte le parti,e tu lo legalizzi..storia vecchia Conte sapevo la tua opinione.
Ma tu sei iìun caso a parte......gli altri loro malgrado.
Sai quella,sarebbe in bolognese ma la risparmio....il medico dice ''nonnino contento di morire???'' e lui fa'''perche'tu credi che cambierebbe qualcosa se non lo fossi''


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai che bello....io smetterei all'istante se mia moglie usasse il dialogo surreale descritto da Illluso...*il bello del tradimento e'l'andrenalina,le telefonate nascoste,il negare,l'incontro guardandosi da tutte le parti*,e tu lo legalizzi..storia vecchia Conte sapevo la tua opinione.
> Ma tu sei iìun caso a parte......gli altri loro malgrado.
> Sai quella,sarebbe in bolognese ma la risparmio....il medico dice ''nonnino contento di morire???'' e lui fa'''perche'tu credi che cambierebbe qualcosa se non lo fossi''


guarda che io queste cose le ho provate... ma davvero non riuscirò mai a capire che cosa ci trovi di tanto bello... per me era un incubo...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma questo dovrebbe essere di default, solo che comunicando al partner i propri bisogni e non vedendoli appagati, dovremmo essere percio' autorizzati ad andare fuori a soddisfarceli in costanza di matrimonio, e' una stronzata che non si puo' sentire...

Dile' ripijate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> guarda che io queste cose le ho provate... ma davvero non riuscirò mai a capire che cosa ci trovi di tanto bello... per me era un incubo...


Perchè tu sei una gallina innamorosa e lui una vecchia faina...se Lothar entra in un pollaio...lo vedi uscire con una gallinella tra le fauci no?


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> guarda che io queste cose le ho provate... ma davvero non riuscirò mai a capire che cosa ci trovi di tanto bello... per me era un incubo...


Anche per me. Detesto mentire e nascondermi, lo faccio poco e male, tra l'altro.


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> Io vedo il legame affettivo, anche quello matrimoniale, come un rapporto di totale confidenza, complicità *dove l'amore esistente deve dare il coraggio di esprimere all'altro le proprie debolezze, i proprii bisogni, senza sentirsi giudicati.*
> 
> Non sono sostenitrice della coppia aperta come idea di partenza , sono per un'apertura della coppia collaudata qualora sopraggiungessero dei problemi che riguardano il rapporto stesso.
> Pertanto: fedeltà coniugale come base, ma possibilità di dialogo sincero, e senza tanti giri di parole...


Sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne parlavo di ste cose proprio ieri sera con la moglie.
> Le ho detto, da quando sono stato "distante" sono subito stato meglio.
> Lei mi ha detto che rompevo da matti con tutte le mie richieste, e che anche lei sta meglio con un uomo che non le chiede mai nulla.
> 
> ...


Come dice Woody Allen: l'importante è che funzioni !


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come dice Woody Allen: l'importante è che funzioni !


Certo e io finalmente STO BENEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## sa_65 (14 Giugno 2011)

*nuovo tradito? forse non sino in fondo....*

Ciao a tutti/e, Vi aggiorno degli ultimi sviluppi della mia storia: dopo un'ulteriore tentativo di rientrare in carreggiata, sabato notte siamo arivati al dunque: il mio rivale è cotto di mia moglie che x parte sua lo ha sempre respinto anche se continuano a sentirsi tutti i santi giorni con medie di 15/20 sms al giorno dai contenuti innocenti, a detta sua. Dopo un'ulteriore impegno di onestà e basta bugie nella coppia, impegno già esplicitato da parte di mia moglie al suo "amichetto" di nn messaggiare pìù, domenica sera becco l'elenco degli sms inviati: 20 anche durante il giorno in corso.
Incazzatissimo le monto un casino, purtroppo la sera eravamo invitati da amici e siamo dovuti uscire assieme, ma per tutta la sera la ignoro e la notte dormo in poltona e nn chiudo occhio rimuginando su sta cosa.
All'indomani decido: vado dal mio rivale e l'affronto. lo chiamo x telefono e lui dopo 15 min si fa vedere-
Gli dico che mi deve dire cos'è sta storia con mia moglie, che sta rovinando la mia vita e che presto farò anch'io così con la sua,   e che voglo la verità, in caso contrario "sto andando da tua moglie".
Conviene che purtroppo si è comportato male, che da amicizia nn si possono inviare tutti quegli sms ormai da 9 mesi ogni giorno, mi chiede scusa e dice che da quel momento nn invierà più.
A mia moglie ho lanciato l'ultima "cima di salvataggio", nn dicendole però dell'accaduto perchè voglio capire se lui la informa....staremo a vedere...
arrivederci 		
​  	  	          	 	 		 	       	   	 		  	 	      	 		 			  			#*42*


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti/e, Vi aggiorno degli ultimi sviluppi della mia storia: dopo un'ulteriore tentativo di rientrare in carreggiata, sabato notte siamo arivati al dunque: il mio rivale è cotto di mia moglie che x parte sua lo ha sempre respinto anche se continuano a sentirsi tutti i santi giorni con medie di 15/20 sms al giorno dai contenuti innocenti, a detta sua. Dopo un'ulteriore impegno di onestà e basta bugie nella coppia, impegno già esplicitato da parte di mia moglie al suo "amichetto" di nn messaggiare pìù, domenica sera becco l'elenco degli sms inviati: 20 anche durante il giorno in corso.
> Incazzatissimo le monto un casino, purtroppo la sera eravamo invitati da amici e siamo dovuti uscire assieme, ma per tutta la sera la ignoro e la notte dormo in poltona e nn chiudo occhio rimuginando su sta cosa.
> All'indomani decido: vado dal mio rivale e l'affronto. lo chiamo x telefono e lui dopo 15 min si fa vedere-
> Gli dico che mi deve dire cos'è sta storia con mia moglie, che sta rovinando la mia vita e che presto farò anch'io così con la sua, e che voglo la verità, in caso contrario "sto andando da tua moglie".
> ...


Hai un grande coraggio e determinazione,dovrebbero essere armi vincenti,in genere dalle storie che leggo qua'tutti aspettano..in poltrona,che la moglie si stufi dell'amante.
 Pero'scusa,come saprai io sono dalla parte dei traditori,non mi torna una cosa:io,ma penso tutti,se provo e vengo respinto,scappo via a tutto vapore,con il cavolo che insisto,non lo mai fatto
Questo continua a insistere...strano...ancora piu'strano che lei perda tempo a rispondere,anomalo anche questo,in genere le donne se non interessate,chiudono in un nano secondo.
Nove mesi quindi...scusa se lo scrivo ..platonici???Mahhhhh stai attento amico e in bocca al lupo!!


----------



## caterina (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai un grande coraggio e determinazione,dovrebbero essere armi vincenti,in genere dalle storie che leggo qua'tutti aspettano..in poltrona,che la moglie si stufi dell'amante.
> Pero'scusa,come saprai io sono dalla parte dei traditori,non mi torna una cosa:io,ma penso tutti,se provo e vengo respinto,scappo via a tutto vapore,con il cavolo che insisto,non lo mai fatto
> Questo continua a insistere...strano...ancora piu'strano che lei perda tempo a rispondere,anomalo anche questo,in genere le donne se non interessate,chiudono in un nano secondo.
> Nove mesi quindi...scusa se lo scrivo ..platonici???Mahhhhh stai attento amico e in bocca al lupo!!


Concordo anche se sono dalla parte dei traditi. 
Lei è al settimo cielo...ha 2 uomini che se la contendono. Entrambi stanno scaricando la responsabilità sul terzo per nn affrontare i loro problemi. Lei lo fa per tenerseli entrambi, lui per non guardare in faccia la realtà.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai un grande coraggio e determinazione,dovrebbero essere armi vincenti,in genere dalle storie che leggo qua'tutti aspettano..in poltrona,che la moglie si stufi dell'amante.
> Pero'scusa,come saprai io sono dalla parte dei traditori,non mi torna una cosa:io,ma penso tutti,*se provo e vengo respinto,scappo via a tutto vapore,con il cavolo che insisto*,non lo mai fatto
> Questo continua a insistere...strano...ancora piu'strano che lei perda tempo a rispondere,anomalo anche questo,in genere le donne se non interessate,chiudono in un nano secondo.
> Nove mesi quindi...scusa se lo scrivo ..platonici???Mahhhhh stai attento amico e in bocca al lupo!!


non tutti la pensano come te
molti pensano "dai e dai, me la darà"

il fatto che in 9 mesi lei non abbia dato un taglio a tutti questi contatti
giustifica l'insistenza
quantomeno


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> ..........
> Lei è al settimo cielo...ha 2 uomini che se la contendono. Entrambi stanno scaricando la responsabilità sul terzo per nn affrontare i loro problemi. Lei lo fa per tenerseli entrambi, lui per non guardare in faccia la realtà.


quoto e approvo

c'è anche la possibilità che attraverso questo 3° lei stia mandando un messaggio al marito


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non tutti la pensano come te
> molti pensano "dai e dai, me la darà"
> 
> il fatto che in 9 mesi lei non abbia dato un taglio a tutti questi contatti
> ...



E poi, dai, anche se non è l'Amore Vero, nulla esclude che il tipo sia molto preso da lei. Cotto, appunto.
Non sempre ci sono solo biechi calcoli su quanto costerà in sbattimento.... sbattersela. 
E sono così volgare apposta.
Qualche volta, ti parte cuore e testa. Anche se non è Amore.
E continui a messaggiare perchè ti piace dirle qualcosa e sapere cosa risponde.
E andarci a letto, lo desideri ma diventa secondario, piuttosto che perdere la sua presenza.


----------



## caterina (14 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto e approvo
> 
> c'è anche la possibilità che attraverso questo 3° lei stia mandando un messaggio al marito


Quale??
se vuoi che resti qui e non sfascio la famiglia non credere a ciò che vedi,ma credi a quel che ti racconto???
Io sinceramente non riesco proprio a capire come faccia lui a restare in questa situazione. A me verebbe il dubbio che i due se la ridono alla grande alle sue spalle!!! 
L'amante è chiaro che non vuole che lei si separi, gli  sta bene cosi la storia...e si fa complice di lei per prenderlo in giro!!! A me questo dubbio verrebbe!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Quale??
> se vuoi che resti qui e non sfascio la famiglia non credere a ciò che vedi,ma credi a quel che ti racconto???
> Io sinceramente non riesco proprio a capire come faccia lui a restare in questa situazione. A me verebbe il dubbio che i due se la ridono alla grande alle sue spalle!!!
> L'amante è chiaro che non vuole che lei si separi, gli sta bene cosi la storia...e si fa complice di lei per prenderlo in giro!!! A me questo dubbio verrebbe!


 
saro'brutale e realista....non tappatevi gli occhi...la relazione non e'ovviamente platonica,sono amanti chissa'da quanto,ma stiamo scherzando...io mando sms per nove mesi ad una tipa che mi dice di no,pero'attenzione...rispondendo pure.ahahahhaha.si,e nostro Signore e'morto per il freddo mica in croce..

caso vuole che stia vivendo una cosa simile in diretta...alla st......ho mandato 2 sms senza risposta,sapete che faccio..cancellata..mica aspetto nove mesi..


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> saro'brutale e realista....non tappatevi gli occhi...la relazione non e'ovviamente platonica,sono amanti chissa'da quanto,ma stiamo scherzando...io mando sms per nove mesi ad una tipa che mi dice di no,pero'attenzione...rispondendo pure.ahahahhaha.si,e nostro Signore e'morto per il freddo mica in croce..
> 
> caso vuole che stia vivendo una cosa simile in diretta...alla st......ho mandato 2 sms senza risposta,sapete che faccio..cancellata..mica aspetto nove mesi..



Tu sei tu.
Non tutti sono uguali. C'è chi aspetta mesi, c'è chi si innamora. Che tu approvi o meno, esistono.


----------



## caterina (14 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu sei tu.
> Non tutti sono uguali. C'è chi aspetta mesi, c'è chi si innamora. Che tu approvi o meno, esistono.


Si è vero, non tutti sono uguali! Ma nel caso specifico cosa ti fa pensare che i 2 si limitano agli sms???


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Si è vero, non tutti sono uguali! Ma nel caso specifico cosa ti fa pensare che i 2 si limitano agli sms???



A quanto ho capito si evince dal contenuto dei messaggi che il marito ha sgamato...


----------



## caterina (14 Giugno 2011)

Sono innocenti? allora il discorso cambia. 





Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito si evince dal contenuto dei messaggi che il marito ha sgamato...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito si evince dal contenuto dei messaggi che il marito ha sgamato...


 
Ma vi debbo sempre dare la sveglia?????mai sentito parlare di cell segreti???io lo uso da anni....lei fara'lo stesso...vedi amore lui mi cerca ma io gli rispondo fan culo....hai visto tesoro..

cell segreto:uffa mio marito rompe..a che ora hai detto?ah si solito motel..ormai siamo di casa....


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Sono innocenti? allora il discorso cambia.



Innocenti è una parola grossa. Non è molto innocente lasciarsi fare la corte.

Cmq lui è lontano, e a quanto mi sembra di aver capito è stato trasferito quando gli sms sgamati indicavano un rapporto ancora non consumato.
C'è anche da dire, quindi, che magari lei si sente al sicuro da scivoloni per questo motivo, e si lascia quindi coccolare dalla corte lontana e innocua del tipo.
Di nuovo, anche se innocua è una parola grossa.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma vi debbo sempre dare la sveglia?????mai sentito parlare di cell segreti???io lo uso da anni....lei fara'lo stesso...vedi amore lui mi cerca ma io gli rispondo fan culo....hai visto tesoro..
> 
> cell segreto:uffa mio marito rompe..a che ora hai detto?ah si solito motel..ormai siamo di casa....



E io non capisco come qualcuno dovrebbe scrivere messaggi su messaggi per poterseli far sgamare dal marito e poi scriverne altri ben diversi.
E' una faticaccia immane.
Ci sono persone che non pensavano di tradire, che non lo programmavano, che non ci si accostano con metodo "scientifico".
Ci sono "poveracci" che seguono i sensi e via, senza "precauzioni".


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai un grande coraggio e determinazione,dovrebbero essere armi vincenti,in genere dalle storie che leggo qua'tutti aspettano..in poltrona,che la moglie si stufi dell'amante.
> Pero'scusa,come saprai io sono dalla parte dei traditori,non mi torna una cosa:io,ma penso tutti,se provo e vengo respinto,scappo via a tutto vapore,con il cavolo che insisto,non lo mai fatto
> Questo continua a insistere...strano...ancora piu'strano che lei perda tempo a rispondere,anomalo anche questo,in genere le donne se non interessate,chiudono in un nano secondo.
> Nove mesi quindi...scusa se lo scrivo ..platonici???Mahhhhh stai attento amico e in bocca al lupo!!


Amico mio ci sono anche quelli che godono a venir respinti eh?
Più vengono respinti più insistono...
Pensano che chi disprezza compra.
Si fanno figuracce patetiche...

Poi sai no come sono certe donne?
Ti dicono sempre di no....
Poi tu le molli e le mandi a cagare...

Dopo qualche mese sono loro a venire in cerca di te...con...
Ehi ma è ancora valido quell'invito?

E lì fidati mi diverto un mondo io a dire: NO, non è più valido, invito scaduto.


----------



## sa_65 (14 Giugno 2011)

Lei lo fa per tenerseli entrambi, *lui per non guardare in faccia la realtà. *



Caterina, dimmi allora qual'è la realtà che io non vedo e che tu, da fuori, vedi benissimo...cosa dovrei fare?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio ci sono anche quelli che godono a venir respinti eh?
> Più vengono respinti più insistono...
> Pensano che chi disprezza compra.
> Si fanno figuracce patetiche...
> ...


oggi non mi faccio mancare niente...la mia amica semi virtuale,risponde al mio sms che tra le righe le dava della cafona, sai non rispondeva ai miei sms.,cosi'''hai ragione ma se rispondo non finisce mai''ahahhahaha
capito Conte....non e'difficile,la moglie dell'invornito non poteva fare lo stesso??
visto che trovo sempre la quadra.....altro che discussioni,,chissa'se lui mi legge


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Lei lo fa per tenerseli entrambi, *lui per non guardare in faccia la realtà. *
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina, dimmi allora qual'è la realtà che io non vedo e che tu, da fuori, vedi benissimo...cosa dovrei fare?


 
Leggi quello che scrivo amico...


----------



## sa_65 (14 Giugno 2011)

X LOTHAR

Sii gentile, riassumi la quintessenza del tuo pensiero, che altrimenti sarebbe troppo lungo da ricostruire...
Grazie


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> X LOTHAR
> 
> Sii gentile, riassumi la quintessenza del tuo pensiero, che altrimenti sarebbe troppo lungo da ricostruire...
> Grazie


velocemente:con la tipa di cui parlo la''relazione semi virtuale''e finita dopo 15gg non 9 mesi,come l'ho scritto sopra,,ci ha messo un minuto,io l'ho gia'scordata.
Tua moglie volendo puo'fare lo stesso,la stessa frase..tagliente ma efficace.....basta volerlo....


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Innocenti è una parola grossa. *Non è molto innocente lasciarsi fare la corte.*
> 
> Cmq lui è lontano, e a quanto mi sembra di aver capito è stato trasferito quando gli sms sgamati indicavano un rapporto ancora non consumato.
> C'è anche da dire, quindi, che magari lei si sente al sicuro da scivoloni per questo motivo, e si lascia quindi coccolare dalla corte lontana e innocua del tipo.
> Di nuovo, anche se innocua è una parola grossa.


quotone :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quotone :up:



Ok.  Non è molto innocente.
Ma neppure così marcio.

Lo sai, non riesco a cogliere fino in fondo il dolore di chi viene tradito, anche se ci provo. Ma in questo caso la "cosa" mi sembra, se pur dolorosa per lui, una sbandata che anche potendo avere conseguenze gravi, al momento è risolvibile, se 1- lei rinsavisce 2-lui non ingigantisce la cosa e non si fa prendere la mano dalla gelosia.

Poi, ok, dovrei esserci dentro per capire lui, ma mi permetto lo stesso di scrivere la mia opinione.
Dai, se ne sono lette ben di peggio qui dentro, no?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok. Non è molto innocente.
> Ma neppure così marcio.
> 
> Lo sai, non riesco a cogliere fino in fondo il dolore di chi viene tradito, anche se ci provo. Ma in questo caso la "cosa" mi sembra, se pur dolorosa per lui, una sbandata che anche potendo avere conseguenze gravi, al momento è risolvibile, se 1- lei rinsavisce 2-lui non ingigantisce la cosa e non si fa prendere la mano dalla gelosia.
> ...


certo che sì

e certo che non è così marcio

ma può essere un rischio 
o un esperimento preliminare
comunque un sintomo che qualcosa nella coppia non gira nel verso che lei vorrebbe


----------



## Match Point (14 Giugno 2011)

Io continuo a ripetere che anche se i figli piccoli non possono capire, alla fine la cosa piú importante  é vedere due genitori che si amano e li crescono in una situazione felice. Se i miei si fossero separati molto prima e non avessero fatto del male a me, dettato dalla rabbia che provavano verso loro stessi, se non avessi dovuto prendere parte a pranzi fatti di silenzio, e di tensione se non avessi visto mia madre piangere di continuo e se li avessi rivisti farsi la propria vita prima sarebbe stato meglio.


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio ci sono anche quelli che godono a venir respinti eh?
> Più vengono respinti più insistono...
> Pensano che chi disprezza compra.
> Si fanno figuracce patetiche...
> ...


A molte donne piace molto essere desiderate, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'uomo che le desidera sia per loro più o meno interessante.

Personalmente trovo gratificanti certi complimenti, ma se l'uomo che me li fa non mi interessa non andrei mai a cercarlo solo per sentirmeli fare, nè gli darei corda più di tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A molte donne piace molto essere desiderate, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'uomo che le desidera sia per loro più o meno interessante.
> 
> Personalmente trovo gratificanti certi complimenti, ma se l'uomo che me li fa non mi interessa non andrei mai a cercarlo solo per sentirmeli fare, nè gli darei corda più di tanto.


Interessante:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A molte donne piace molto essere desiderate, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'uomo che le desidera sia per loro più o meno interessante.
> 
> Personalmente trovo gratificanti certi complimenti, ma se l'uomo che me li fa non mi interessa non andrei mai a cercarlo solo per sentirmeli fare, nè gli darei corda più di tanto.


 :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A molte donne piace molto essere desiderate, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'uomo che le desidera sia per loro più o meno interessante.
> 
> Personalmente trovo gratificanti certi complimenti, ma se l'uomo che me li fa non mi interessa non andrei mai a cercarlo solo per sentirmeli fare, nè gli darei corda più di tanto.



Se scoprissi che alla mia donna piace essere desiderata da più uomini...da subdolo quale sono la sfrutterei alla grande per poi mollarla dopo tutto con un grande fanculo. Sai com'è, io devo pur salvarmi.


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se scoprissi che alla mia donna piace essere desiderata da più uomini...da subdolo quale sono la sfrutterei alla grande per poi mollarla dopo tutto con un grande fanculo. Sai com'è, io devo pur salvarmi.



Ma che significa piacere di essere desiderate? Gli occhi posati sopra di loro con quello sguardo tipico del maschio o fare proprio le civette con gli atteggiamenti?
Nel primo caso, è un sottile piacere innato nell donna, nel secondo caso ti dò il 
beneplacito anch'io di mollarle un bel calcio nel culo...e via, avanti la prossima ! 
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che significa piacere di essere desiderate? Gli occhi posati sopra di loro con quello sguardo tipico del maschio o fare proprio le civette con gli atteggiamenti?
> Nel primo caso, è un sottile piacere innato nell donna, nel secondo caso ti dò il
> beneplacito anch'io di mollarle un bel calcio nel culo...e via, avanti la prossima !
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Il secondo caso è quello che non accetto dalla mia compagna, perchè se facesse così non potrei in nessun caso stimarla un cazzo.


----------



## sa_65 (15 Giugno 2011)

*tradito?*

Originariamente Scritto da *caterina*  
_..........
Lei è al settimo cielo...ha 2 uomini che se la contendono. Entrambi  stanno scaricando la responsabilità sul terzo per nn affrontare i loro  problemi. Lei lo fa per tenerseli entrambi, *lui per non guardare in  faccia la realtà.

*Ciao Caterina e ciao a tutti, nn riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire quando dici* "**lui per non guardare in  faccia la realtà", *datemi una mano please......anche xchè la realtà la vivo on line ogni giorno, anche se sembrerebbe che i due abbiano smeso di inviarsi sms...e magari ora si telefonano?....mah 
_


----------



## sa_65 (19 Giugno 2011)

*nuovo tradito? ormai quasi certo........*

Ciao a tutti, e con l'anima e il corpo a pezzi che Vi scrivo: ultima puntata tra ieri notte e stamane. Ieri notte si esce e alla fine si riparla di questo, lei dice che nn si è mai innamorata di me, si mi vuole bene, ma ke nn ha mai sentito il cuore battere all'imapzzata x me, cosa che agli inizi io ho provato x Lei, ma ke ora nn provo più e nn proverò, visti gli ultimi 9 mesi di bugie, mai più.
Stamane la incalzo, le dico ke il ns rapporto ormai è alla fine e ke se vuole ticostruire deve iniziare lei, dicendomi cods si dicevano/ono el'onesta dei suoi sentimenti x lui-
Morale deklla favola: lui innamoratissimo, pronto anke a discorsi impegnati, lei contenta, lusingata e coinvolta, anke se mi ha detto ke ha bisogno di tempo per capire quanto e qanto profondamente.
Mi ha detto ke vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione, stare sola e capire i suoi sentimenti e il suo cuore.
A questo punto gli ho detto ke si decida, anke oerchè x me la Ns storia e quasi finita.
Questa è la mia storia Vi rpego ditemi cosa pensate ciao


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, e con l'anima e il corpo a pezzi che Vi scrivo: ultima puntata tra ieri notte e stamane. Ieri notte si esce e alla fine si riparla di questo, lei dice che nn si è mai innamorata di me, si mi vuole bene, ma ke nn ha mai sentito il cuore battere all'imapzzata x me, cosa che agli inizi io ho provato x Lei, ma ke ora nn provo più e nn proverò, visti gli ultimi 9 mesi di bugie, mai più.
> Stamane la incalzo, le dico ke il ns rapporto ormai è alla fine e ke se vuole ticostruire deve iniziare lei, dicendomi cods si dicevano/ono el'onesta dei suoi sentimenti x lui-
> Morale deklla favola: lui innamoratissimo, pronto anke a discorsi impegnati, lei contenta, lusingata e coinvolta, anke se mi ha detto ke ha bisogno di tempo per capire quanto e qanto profondamente.
> Mi ha detto ke vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione, stare sola e capire i suoi sentimenti e il suo cuore.
> ...


Separazione diretta e fai firmare a lei delle carte in cui non lo piglierai in culo dopo, scusa la frase, ti ha tradito, ti ha detto di non averti mai amato (quindi l'unico motivo del matrimonio era un fattore economico direi) e ancora peeggio, ci ha fatto dei figli con te, con una persona che non ha amato!!! ma siamo fuori di testa? Tenta di uscirne mediando bene, perchè tua moglie è una che dopo per l'amore che non ha mai provato per te, ti ficcheà su per il sederino un bel cetriolone e non è il caso fidati.
Goditi una sola cosa, tu e lei avete 40 anni...ma per un uomo 40 anni sono i 30 di una donna , magra consolazione, ma tu puoi avere tutto dalla vita, fidati.


----------



## sa_65 (19 Giugno 2011)

*tradito?ormai quasi certo........*

Daniele ti ringrazio e ti confesso che quasi in trance ti rispondo, in quanto mi sembra un incubo talmente brutto che fatico a riavermi e chiedo a Voi, amici e amiche del Confessionale, sincero aiuto x capire e uscire da una situazione ke mai avrei pensato cosi brutta e disperata.....grazie a presto......


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

...

scrivo solo per dirti che mi dispiace tanto...
Non saprei proprio cosa dirti, non capisco lei, non conosco voi, solo non volevo lasciarti senza risposte... è difficile scrivere qualcosa in storie come queste... io non sono neppure convinta che lei ti abbia tradito fisicamente, ma non so proprio che cosa consigliarti... 
Mi spiace tanto... siamo qua anche solo per sfogarti...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

se (e sottolineo SE) lei ha intenzione di dar seguito a ciò che ha detto
invitala a farlo subito

a non trascinare questa situazione

poi può darsi che si renda conto che è ciò che voleva 
o che torni indietro

nel frattempo anche tu riuscirai a capire ciò che vuoi


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Oltre ad essere d'accordo con Amoremio, ti consiglierei di rivolgerti ad un legale per una consulenza, tanto per sapere come muoversi in caso di...
Non sono cose che capitano tutti i giorni, pertanto non credo che siamo molto esperti del settore.
Io ci andrei.
Ti auguro che le cose si sistemino nel modo migliore per voi


----------



## sa_65 (21 Giugno 2011)

*Nuovo tradito? atto finale.....*

Ciao a tutti penso di essere alla fine della mia via crucis, in quanto domenica notte mia moglie, dopo un mio approccio"soft" si è aperta, sempre tittubante, dicendomi che, si la storia va avanti da fine estate scorsa, che lui gli ha fatto una corte serrata, alla quale lei ha cercato di resistere a più riprese (???), che perà per i suoi modi ha fatto breccia su di lei. Ecco, a suo dire, il suo disamore nei miei confronti, e i sentimenti contrastanti di fare una cosa proibita, sia lei che lui, ma eccitante e magari gratificante.
Io le ho detto ke se nn provava più nulla x me doveva trarne le conclusioni, e così abbiamo chiuso.
all'indomani in pausa un mio attacco di rabbia x un suo ritardo fa degenerare la cosa , e li io le dico anke cose spioacevoli, ma la misura era colma.
Successivamente le dico ke deve controllare il suo cuore e ke io accetterò civilmente le sue decisioni, anke perchè non posso sopportare il fatto ke preferisca lui a me e non voglia decidere, è ubna situazione inacettabile le ho detto, anke perchè non fanno piu sms, ma si parlano direttamente.
sono quindi in attesa e anke oggi l'ho incalzata...lei dice ke nn lo sa, è confusa...e kosè siamo.
Vi prego di darmi il Vs preziosa aiuto


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti penso di essere alla fine della mia via crucis, in quanto domenica notte mia moglie, dopo un mio approccio"soft" si è aperta, sempre tittubante, dicendomi che, si la storia va avanti da fine estate scorsa, che lui gli ha fatto una corte serrata, alla quale lei ha cercato di resistere a più riprese (???), che perà per i suoi modi ha fatto breccia su di lei. Ecco, a suo dire, il suo disamore nei miei confronti, e i sentimenti contrastanti di fare una cosa proibita, sia lei che lui, ma eccitante e magari gratificante.
> Io le ho detto ke se nn provava più nulla x me doveva trarne le conclusioni, e così abbiamo chiuso.
> all'indomani in pausa un mio attacco di rabbia x un suo ritardo fa degenerare la cosa , e li io le dico anke cose spioacevoli, ma la misura era colma.
> Successivamente le dico ke deve controllare il suo cuore e ke io accetterò civilmente le sue decisioni, anke perchè non posso sopportare il fatto ke preferisca lui a me e non voglia decidere, è ubna situazione inacettabile le ho detto, anke perchè non fanno piu sms, ma si parlano direttamente.
> ...


potrebbe non riuscire lo stesso a decidere

lei ora è combattuta tra molte paure e sentimenti contrastanti

può sembrare pazzesco
ma in questa fase il timore di aver fatto una stronxata può spingerla a portarla alle estreme conseguenze (nel senso di andar via a conferma, anche con se stessa, di non aver fatto tutto sto casino senza motivo)


----------



## sa_65 (21 Giugno 2011)

*nuovo tradito? dimenticavo*

originariamente scritto da sa_65
 			 			Ciao a tutti penso di essere alla fine della mia via crucis, in  quanto domenica notte mia moglie, dopo un mio approccio"soft" si è  aperta, sempre tittubante, dicendomi che, si la storia va avanti da fine  estate scorsa, che lui gli ha fatto una corte serrata, alla quale lei  ha cercato di resistere a più riprese (???), che perà per i suoi modi ha  fatto breccia su di lei. Ecco, a suo dire, il suo disamore nei miei  confronti, e i sentimenti contrastanti di fare una cosa proibita, sia  lei che lui, ma eccitante e magari gratificante.
Io le ho detto ke se nn provava più nulla x me doveva trarne le conclusioni, e così abbiamo chiuso.
all'indomani in pausa un mio attacco di rabbia x un suo ritardo fa  degenerare la cosa , e li io le dico anke cose spioacevoli, ma la misura  era colma.
Successivamente le dico ke deve controllare il suo cuore e ke io  accetterò civilmente le sue decisioni, anke perchè non posso sopportare  il fatto ke preferisca lui a me e non voglia decidere, è ubna situazione  inacettabile le ho detto, anke perchè non fanno piu sms, ma si parlano  direttamente.
sono quindi in attesa e anke oggi l'ho incalzata...lei dice ke nn lo sa, è confusa...e kosè siamo.
Vi prego di darmi il Vs preziosa aiuto 		


Dimenticavo di dirvi che mi ha tranquillamente detto, quella notte,  anche se ha sempre negato, ke lei sapeva in ogni momento cosa succedeva, anke se poi cascava dalle nuvole come kuando nn le ho detto ke avevo affrontato il mio rivale...lei si è limitata a dirmi, dopo una settimana, ke lui l'aveva informata, ma lei nn voleva sapere... si era limitata a dirmi, vedendomi agitato, : "è forse successo qualcosa?".
Fredda, falsa, carogna e calcolatrice...alla faccia degli oltre 20 anni passati assiieme, anke se mi dice ke x questa cosa nn devo guiudicarla x tutta la vita precedente passata assieme. Avete visto che livello di complicità con lui e di falsità e negazione ostilità con me? la mia figlia maggiore forse si è accorta di qualcosa e oggi, visto ke lei nn rispondeva al cell, le ha dettpo" ma fai veramente schifo" e lei ora si è messa paura, ke lei faccia la figura della sfasciafamiglie e io, vittima, ne esca puto lito ...ke tristezza.
Miei cari/e vi saluto...l'umore è nero forse nn andro a giacere vicino a lei...ke tristezza....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Scusa ma secondo me state andando troppo in fretta

non si buttano via 20 anni di vita insieme così... con dei figli di mezzo... per un batticuore...

anch'io dicevo di non avere mai provato il batticuore così forte come lo provavo con il mio (primo)(ex)amante... anch'io impazzivo quando mi arrivavano le sue email, i suoi sms... quando mi telefonava...

ora sono passati 2 anni da quando è finita e sinceramente ringrazio il cielo di non aver mandato tutto all'aria per lui. Non perché lui si sia dimostrato bastardo o cos'altro. Semplicemente perché ho capito che il mio posto è con la mia famiglia. Tutti e 4 insieme. E non me ne frega niente se non mi batte il cuore forte quando sono con mio marito. Noi siamo una famiglia.


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma secondo me state andando troppo in fretta
> 
> non si buttano via 20 anni di vita insieme così... con dei figli di mezzo... per un batticuore...
> 
> ...


Leggere quello che hai scritto mi aiuta a "tenere botta".
Per il fatto del cuore che batte forte con l'amante....pure questo finisce dopo quei 2-3 anni dove c'è l'innamoramento....però mia molgie non lo capisce :rotfl:
Pure con me all'inizio le batteva il cuore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Leggere quello che hai scritto mi aiuta a "tenere botta".
> Per il fatto del cuore che batte forte con l'amante....pure questo finisce dopo quei 2-3 anni dove c'è l'innamoramento....però mia molgie non lo capisce :rotfl:
> Pure con me all'inizio le batteva il cuore


 
Lo capisce eccome.
Le è già successo con te, come può pensare che con un altro non succederà?

Vedi niko, questo è un esempio delle valutazioni che mi fanno pensare:
quest'uomo non ama più sua moglie.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo capisce eccome.
> Le è già successo con te, come può pensare che con un altro non succederà?
> 
> Vedi niko, questo è un esempio delle valutazioni che mi fanno pensare:
> quest'uomo non ama più sua moglie.


Ma no Chiara... mentre sei lì con la testa che non capisce un cazzo non lo capisci! Anch'io ero convinta che il batticuore con l'altro sarebbe durato per sempre! Mi sembrava di avere 16 anni! Se ci ripenso mi sento male: due figli, e con la testa mi facevo dei film come un'adolescente del cazzo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma no Chiara... mentre sei lì con la testa che non capisce un cazzo non lo capisci! Anch'io ero convinta che il batticuore con l'altro sarebbe durato per sempre! Mi sembrava di avere 16 anni! Se ci ripenso mi sento male: due figli, e con la testa mi facevo dei film come un'adolescente del cazzo!


Non lo so Quintina.

Certo che a volte ci si fanno delle illusioni, delle aspettative....

Bisogna vedere se si è veramente innamorati.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non lo so Quintina.
> 
> Certo che a volte ci si fanno delle illusioni, delle aspettative....
> 
> Bisogna vedere se si è veramente innamorati.


magari non si è innamorati... è solo che ti è andato il cervello un po' in pappa... lo so che a te non capita, ma alle donnine a cui piacciono i film d'ammmmmore a volte sì! io ora sono convinta che non mi capiterà più, però qualche anno fa non ci stavo mica tanto con la testa, davvero


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo capisce eccome.
> *Le è già successo con te, come può pensare che con un altro non succederà?*
> 
> Vedi niko, questo è un esempio delle valutazioni che mi fanno pensare:
> quest'uomo non ama più sua moglie.


Mmmmhhh...mi sa che non hai capito cosa intendevo dire...io intendo che *succede ogni volta che ti innamori*....ma non dura per sempre quella fase li di batticuore

Per il fatto che non amo più mia moglie.....sbagli 

Come vedi hai fatto 2 valutazioni sbagliate nello stesso post :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...mi sa che non hai capito cosa intendevo dire...io intendo che *succede ogni volta che ti innamori*....ma non dura per sempre quella fase li di batticuore
> 
> Per il fatto che non amo più mia moglie.....sbagli
> 
> Come vedi hai fatto 2 valutazioni sbagliate nello stesso post :carneval:


Mi sa che Chiara la prima l'aveva capita bene, solo che secondo lei tua moglie lo sa benissimo che poi passa.... mentre io sostengo che magari in questo momento crede davvero che non passerà... perché ha il cervello un po' in pappa


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *Mi sa che Chiara la prima l'aveva capita bene*, solo che secondo lei tua moglie lo sa benissimo che poi passa.... mentre io sostengo che magari in questo momento crede davvero che non passerà... perché ha il cervello un po' in pappa


Azz.....è vero....mi ha fregato...devo sempre leggere le sue frasi 2 volte prima di rispondere :rotfl:
Io mi riferivo al batticuore che "arriva" all'inizio dell'innamoramento e Chiara a quando questo passa.....che vuoi...non ci capiamo al primo impatto 

Ad ogni modo il "mia moglie non lo capisce" era ironico eh ...mica è una stupida.

Allora diciamo che ha fatto 1,5 valutazioni errate su 2 :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma secondo me state andando troppo in fretta
> 
> non si buttano via 20 anni di vita insieme così... con dei figli di mezzo... per un batticuore...
> 
> ...



Brava Quinti!


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2011)

Sa

Quando io e mio marito stavamo cercando di ricostruire (tentativo destinato al fallimento, ma questa è un'altra storia e nel nostro caso è andata bene così) io mi trovavo davanti un uomo arrabbiato, ferito, confuso. Avrebbe avuto bisogno che io gli dimostrassi tutto il mio amore, la mia volontà assoluta di ricostruire, di farmi perdonare, la mia disperazione all'idea di perderlo. Di questo avrebbe avuto bisogno per calmarsi un poco. E io però non potevo dargliele queste cose. Ero arrabbiata, confusa, dolorante. Ci provavo, ero pure convinta di farlo all'inizio. Ma non riuscivo proprio.
E più lui mi feriva -aveva le sue ragioni, eh- e mi rendeva le cose difficili, più io mi allontanavo e non riuscivo a dargli le cose "giuste".
Gli ho chiesto diverse volte di cercare di aiutarmi, che per quanto ingiusto fosse nei suoi confronti non sarei riuscita a riprendere il percorso insieme se non mi dava un minimo di serenità e di gioia a stare con lui.

Insomma, tutta questa tiritera per dirti... Sa, abbi pazienza... non so come stai, ma se te la senti, se pensi che 20 anni insieme abbiano un significato per te, visto che sei tu quello in grado di ragionare, fai questo sacrificio e prova a conquistarla un poco, tua moglie. Falle vedere che stare insieme *è bello*. Magari l'ha dimenticato...

Non sai quanto io faccia il tifo per voi, e per tutte le coppie che si amano ma si sono solo smarrite un poco....


----------



## sa_65 (22 Giugno 2011)

nausica, 
Sa

hai perfettamente inquadrato il mio stato d'animo attuale: anch'io attualmente sono un uomo arrabbiato, ferito, confuso, che ha sbalzi d'umore pazzeschi, vedo nero x la maggior parte del tempo e, nonostante l'ultima cima di salvataggio offerta a mia moglie in questi giorni, lei non rome con lui e anzi si sentono x telefono, anke se hanno ripreso con gli sms, e  anch'io avrei  bisogno che mi dimostrasse tutto il mio amore (se ancora c'è n'è), la volontà  di ricostruire, di farsi perdonare.
Invece è fredda, calcolatrice, mi fa domande indagatorie su u eventuale "dopo" (separazione),  ad ogni tentativo mi schermisce dicendo: che devo fare, ammazzarmi? e continua con il suo andazzo, che ormai mi ha irritato e penso che comunque questa situazione di oblio le vada bene.
Per dmostrarle tutto il mio disprezzo da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri (suoi9 ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io.
NN so pù come andrà, penso comunque male xchè lei nn vuole rompere con l'altro e nn sta facendo nulla x riconquistarmi:la mia disperazione all'idea di perderlo. Di questo avrebbe avuto bisogno per calmarsi un poco. E io però non potevo dargliele queste cose. Ero arrabbiata, confusa, dolorante. Ci provavo, ero pure convinta di farlo all'inizio. Ma non riuscivo proprio.comunqe nche io m riconosco in questo tuo passaggio:

*E più lui mi feriva -aveva le sue ragioni, eh- e mi rendeva le cose difficili, più io mi allontanavo e non riuscivo a dargli le cose "giuste".
Gli ho chiesto diverse volte di cercare di aiutarmi, che per quanto ingiusto fosse nei suoi confronti non sarei riuscita a riprendere il percorso insieme se non mi dava un minimo di serenità e di gioia a stare con lui.

*sono stanco e ormai distrutto, anche se cme dici tu, *sono  quello in grado di ragionare*, non penso di riuscire a fare altri sacrifici, ake xchè mia mglie è un'altra persona e mi è difficile anke pensare  di riconquistarla un poco, miaa moglie. 
a presto ciao


----------



## sa_65 (22 Giugno 2011)

scusate, il messaggio di poc'anzi non è corretto, ve lo ripropongo:

nausica, 
hai perfettamente inquadrato il mio stato d'animo attuale: anch'io attualmente sono un uomo arrabbiato, ferito, confuso, che ha sbalzi d'umore pazzeschi, vedo nero x la maggior parte del tempo e, nonostante l'ultima cima di salvataggio offerta a mia moglie in questi giorni, lei non rome con lui e anzi si sentono x telefono, anke se hanno ripreso con gli sms, e anch'io avrei bisogno che mi dimostrasse tutto il suo amore (se ancora c'è n'è), la volontà di ricostruire, di farsi perdonare.
Invece è fredda, calcolatrice, mi fa domande indagatorie su u eventuale "dopo" (separazione), ad ogni tentativo mi schermisce dicendo: che devo fare, ammazzarmi? e continua con il suo andazzo, che ormai mi ha irritato e penso che comunque questa situazione di oblio le vada bene.
Per dimostrarle tutto il mio disprezzo da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri (suoi ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io).
NN so pù come andrà, penso comunque male xchè lei nn vuole rompere con l'altro e nn sta facendo nulla x riconquistarmi: comunnqe anche io mi riconosco in questo tuo passaggio:

*E più lui mi feriva -aveva le sue ragioni, eh- e mi rendeva le cose difficili, più io mi allontanavo e non riuscivo a dargli le cose "giuste".
Gli ho chiesto diverse volte di cercare di aiutarmi, che per quanto ingiusto fosse nei suoi confronti non sarei riuscita a riprendere il percorso insieme se non mi dava un minimo di serenità e di gioia a stare con lui.

*Sono stanco e ormai distrutto, anche se cme dici tu, *sono quello in grado di ragionare*, non penso di riuscire a fare altri sacrifici, ake xchè mia mglie è un'altra persona e mi è difficile anke pensare di riconquistarla un poco, miaa moglie. 
a presto ciao


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> nausica,
> 
> Invece è fredda, calcolatrice, mi fa domande indagatorie su u eventuale "dopo" (separazione),  ad ogni tentativo mi schermisce dicendo: che devo fare, ammazzarmi? e continua con il suo andazzo, che ormai mi ha irritato e penso che comunque questa situazione di oblio le vada bene.


Sai che a questa frase di tua moglie risponderei con un bel " e ammazzati brutta p*****a!" con il sorriso in faccia e le porgerei un coltello per farlo.
Sai com'è, magari capirà che sta un poco esagerando e che se tu arrivi a dirle questo dovrebbe darsi una regolata. Però adesso prima che lei pigli la palla al balzo, vai da un avvocato e inzia le carte per la separazione e fa in modo tale che il suo tradimento e conseguente evidente mancanza di rispetto senza pudori della tua persona sia pagata in giusta maniera.


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sa
> 
> Quando io e mio marito stavamo cercando di ricostruire (tentativo destinato al fallimento, ma questa è un'altra storia e nel nostro caso è andata bene così) io mi trovavo davanti un uomo arrabbiato, ferito, confuso. Avrebbe avuto bisogno che io gli dimostrassi tutto il mio amore, la mia volontà assoluta di ricostruire, di farmi perdonare, la mia disperazione all'idea di perderlo. Di questo avrebbe avuto bisogno per calmarsi un poco. E io però non potevo dargliele queste cose. Ero arrabbiata, confusa, dolorante. Ci provavo, ero pure convinta di farlo all'inizio. Ma non riuscivo proprio.
> E più lui mi feriva -aveva le sue ragioni, eh- e mi rendeva le cose difficili, più io mi allontanavo e non riuscivo a dargli le cose "giuste".
> ...


Certo che far vedere che "stare insieme è bello" a una persona che sembra non avere la minima voglia di partecipare mi sa più di cosa falsa che altro....in questo momento stare assieme non è poi cosi bello . Nel caso poi di sa_65 la situazione sembra già piuttosto degenerata.

Molte cose relative al tuo stato d'animo le vedo in mia moglie. Io cerco di essere il più ragionevole possibile, faccio in modo di non ferirla e di non renderle la vita difficile ma il riavvicinamento da parte sua purtroppo latita.....se a volte mi sembra che qualcosa i muove poi scopro che ancora si sente (e probabilmente si vede) col tipo.....

Comunque in bocca al lupo sa_65 :up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che far vedere che "stare insieme è bello" a una persona che sembra non avere la minima voglia di partecipare mi sa più di cosa falsa che altro....in questo momento stare assieme non è poi cosi bello . Nel caso poi di sa_65 la situazione sembra già piuttosto degenerata.
> 
> Molte cose relative al tuo stato d'animo le vedo in mia moglie. Io cerco di essere il più ragionevole possibile, faccio in modo di non ferirla e di non renderle la vita difficile ma il riavvicinamento da parte sua purtroppo latita.....se a volte mi sembra che qualcosa i muove poi scopro che ancora si sente (e probabilmente si vede) col tipo.....
> 
> Comunque in bocca al lupo sa_65 :up:


In un certo senso questo trattamento ve lo meritate  perche' siete troppo docili con le vostre signore (?).


Questo tipo di donne meritano solo un bel: :calcio: e via.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In un certo senso questo trattamento ve lo meritate  perche' siete troppo docili con le vostre signore (?).


Quando qualcuno ha deciso di voler salire sulle montagne russe, non ci sono santi, sulle montagne russe salirà, a meno che tu non l'azzoppi oppure distruggi le montagne russe, ma è un lavoraccio, uno spreco di energie bello tosto, e poi sempre con la voglia di montagne russe si rimane.

A questo punto molto meglio un bel: "Vai fatti stò bip di giro sulle montagne russe"; poi lo sappiamo tutti come funzionano le montagne russe, a volte capita che appena scendi ti viene da vomitare anche quello che ti sei mangiato a colazione e se ci sarà la forza/voglia di aiutare a reggere la fronte al poveraccio che si stà rigettando anche l'anima, non è dato saperlo, chi vivrà vedrà, lo scopriremo solo vivendo diceva la buonanima di Lucio.


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Quando qualcuno ha deciso di voler salire sulle montagne russe, non ci sono santi, sulle montagne russe salirà, a meno che tu non l'azzoppi oppure distruggi le montagne russe, ma è un lavoraccio, uno spreco di energie bello tosto, e poi sempre con la voglia di montagne russe si rimane.
> 
> A questo punto molto meglio un bel: "Vai fatti stò bip di giro sulle montagne russe"; poi lo sappiamo tutti come funzionano le montagne russe, a volte capita che appena scendi ti viene da vomitare anche quello che ti sei mangiato a colazione e se ci sarà la forza/voglia di aiutare a reggere la fronte al poveraccio che si stà rigettando anche l'anima, non è dato saperlo, chi vivrà vedrà, lo scopriremo solo vivendo diceva la buonanima di Lucio.


Gia', con una buona dose di masochismo  .


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Quando qualcuno ha deciso di voler salire sulle montagne russe, non ci sono santi, sulle montagne russe salirà, a meno che tu non l'azzoppi oppure distruggi le montagne russe, ma è un lavoraccio, uno spreco di energie bello tosto, e poi sempre con la voglia di montagne russe si rimane.
> 
> A questo punto molto meglio un bel: "Vai fatti stò bip di giro sulle montagne russe"; poi lo sappiamo tutti come funzionano le montagne russe, a volte capita che appena scendi ti viene da vomitare anche quello che ti sei mangiato a colazione e *se ci sarà la forza/voglia di aiutare a reggere la fronte al poveraccio che si stà rigettando anche l'anima, non è dato saperlo, chi vivrà vedrà, lo scopriremo solo vivendo diceva la buonanima di Lucio*.


il grassetto è molto vero

che il tradito "regga" se e finchè ha forza e voglia 
e che lo faccia per sè

non per teorizzazioni idealistiche filosofiche o sociali

"reggere" non è una gara per signorine
comporta costi elevatissimi

nel momento in cui si dovesse rendere conto che forza o voglia sono esaurite
non vada avanti ad ogni costo
magari per un malinteso spirito di coerenza con quanto fatto fino a quel momento


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia', con una buona dose di masochismo  .


Perchè masochismo ? Direi invece......_funzionalismo.

_Per come la vedo io, nelle situazioni di Sa, e anche quella di Niko, il periodo degli sganassoni o del cambio della serratura della porta di casa è passato, e farlo adesso sarebbe (a) inutile, semmai, ammesso e non concesso, che queste azioni una loro utilità l'avessero avuta comunque (b) uno spreco di energie.

A questo punto molto meglio, e ti dirò anche rilassante, sedersi _On the Dock of The Bay watching the ships rollin_, con la consapevolezza che il cadavere potrebbe passare oppure no, e con, perchè no, la curiosità di scoprire quello che faremo nell'eventualità che il cadavere passi. Dico curiosità di scoprire quello che faremo perchè è una cosa impossibile da sapere a priori.


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Perchè masochismo ? Direi invece......_funzionalismo.
> 
> _Per come la vedo io, nelle situazioni di Sa, e anche quella di Niko, il periodo degli sganassoni o del cambio della serratura della porta di casa è passato, e farlo adesso sarebbe (a) inutile, semmai, ammesso e non concesso, che queste azioni una loro utilità l'avessero avuta comunque (b) uno spreco di energie.
> 
> A questo punto molto meglio, e ti dirò anche rilassante, sedersi _On the Dock of The Bay watching the ships rollin_, con la consapevolezza che il cadavere potrebbe passare oppure no, e con, perchè no, la curiosità di scoprire quello che faremo nell'eventualità che il cadavere passi. Dico curiosità di scoprire quello che faremo perchè è una cosa impossibile da sapere a priori.



Di fronte a certe situazioni io non ho pazienza ... sono per il taglio cesario, netto ... specialmente con il comportamento di queste due donne.

Io, la penso cosi.


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di fronte a certe situazioni io non ho pazienza ... sono per il taglio cesario, netto ... specialmente con il comportamento di queste due donne.
> 
> Io, la penso cosi.


Più che donne lombrichi, non diamo a queste donnicciole uno status che hanno perso, scusa.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di fronte a certe situazioni io non ho pazienza ... sono per il taglio cesario, netto ... specialmente con il comportamento di queste due donne.
> 
> Io, la penso cosi.


Mah, d'istinto e a pelle anche io sarei incline a una cosa del genere.

Il taglio netto però, in un certo senso, indirizza il corso degli eventi, li instrada in una direzione ben precisa. A quel punto perchè non lasciare che siano gli eventi a prendere quel corso che solo il caso può prevedere quale esso sia, cercando di non farci trovare impreparati (ecco questa sarebbe una leggerezza imperdonabile)  quando ci troveremo nell'evntualità di dover prendere una decisione, per un verso o per un altro ?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Perchè masochismo ? Direi invece......_funzionalismo._
> 
> Per come la vedo io, nelle situazioni di Sa, e anche quella di Niko, il periodo degli sganassoni o del cambio della serratura della porta di casa è passato, e farlo adesso sarebbe (a) inutile, semmai, ammesso e non concesso, che queste azioni una loro utilità l'avessero avuta comunque (b) uno spreco di energie.
> 
> A questo punto molto meglio, e ti dirò anche rilassante, *sedersi On the Dock of The Bay watching the ships rollin, con la consapevolezza che il cadavere potrebbe passare oppure no, e con, perchè no, la curiosità di scoprire quello che faremo nell'eventualità che il cadavere passi. Dico curiosità di scoprire quello che faremo perchè è una cosa impossibile da sapere a priori*.


leggendo l'incipit ho frainteso il senso 

e mi è tornata in mente un'orrida scena del periodo del delirio

non c'entra realmente con ciò che hai detto
ma è riemersa con forza 
forse ha un senso o un'utilità per qualcuno in questo momento



mi ero ormai fatta un quadro della reale natura della str...
ma non ne avevo propriamente fatto partecipe mio marito
(solito discorso che doveva scegliere liberamente)
durante una discussione però lui disse qualcosa che mandò in panne i miei freni antisbrocco
e io lo invitai ad essere conseguente
aggiungendo che potevo ben immaginarlo mentre lei lo cambiava come io non avevo mai avuto intenzione di fare

ricordo che feci un esempio
poi nella mia testa ne comparve un altro
e poi altri ancora in rapida successione
cominciai a ridere (vabbè ero abbastanza isterica in quel momento)
irrefrenabilmente ma con una vena di ferocia che nel mio ricordo è abbastanza inquietante
e ricordo la sua faccia

quando riuscii a fermarmi gli dissi che quasi quasi poteva valer la pena di metterlo alla porta solo per godermi come quel grande ammmmore lo avrebbe ridotto

poi mentre il dolore riprendeva il sopravvento gli dissi che se quello che io ero diventata era anche una conseguenza della vita con lui
quello che era lui e che poteva aver attratto lei era molto conseguenza della sua vita con me
ed era possibile che ciò che sarebbe diventato con lei potesse non essere così interessante
per lei
e anche per lui

uscii perchè l'ondata di dolore si era fatta soffocante

ma la sua faccia mi disse che aveva avuto le immagini giuste


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Mah, d'istinto e a pelle anche io sarei incline a una cosa del genere.
> 
> Il taglio netto però, in un certo senso, indirizza il corso degli eventi, li instrada in una direzione ben precisa. A quel punto perchè non lasciare che siano gli eventi a prendere quel corso che solo il caso può prevedere quale esso sia, cercando di non farci trovare impreparati (ecco questa sarebbe una leggerezza imperdonabile)  quando ci troveremo nell'evntualità di dover prendere una decisione, per un verso o per un altro ?



MAH! ... che vuoi che ti dica  la scelta decisiva appartiene a loro.


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2011)

Solo notare che la moglie di sa65 davvero non ha il limite della misura, tradisce evidentemente e se ne fotte di farlo davati al marito, per lei si parla di separazione e non si rende conto che sta facendo qualcosa che andrebbe fatto ben oltre alla semplice separazione, un minimo di ritegno e di pudore in queste donne non più giovani che si riscoprono adolescenti da macello???


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai che a questa frase di tua moglie risponderei con un bel " e ammazzati brutta p*****a!" con il sorriso in faccia e le porgerei un coltello per farlo.
> Sai com'è, magari capirà che sta un poco esagerando e che se tu arrivi a dirle questo dovrebbe darsi una regolata. Però adesso prima che lei pigli la palla al balzo, vai da un avvocato e inzia le carte per la separazione e fa in modo tale che il suo tradimento e conseguente evidente mancanza di rispetto senza pudori della tua persona sia pagata in giusta maniera.


Ma XD...in che mondo viviamo...ti sei laureato ieri...e già hai di nuovo in mente le tue questioni ossessive?
Ma spassatela un poì XD...che si vive una volta sola...XD...


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> scusate, il messaggio di poc'anzi non è corretto, ve lo ripropongo:
> 
> nausica,
> hai perfettamente inquadrato il mio stato d'animo attuale: anch'io attualmente sono un uomo arrabbiato, ferito, confuso, che ha sbalzi d'umore pazzeschi, vedo nero x la maggior parte del tempo e, nonostante l'ultima cima di salvataggio offerta a mia moglie in questi giorni, lei non rome con lui e anzi si sentono x telefono, anke se hanno ripreso con gli sms, e anch'io avrei bisogno che mi dimostrasse tutto il suo amore (se ancora c'è n'è), la volontà di ricostruire, di farsi perdonare.
> ...


caro sa, 

mi unisco a chi ti ha già fatto coraggio. non posso immaginare cosa stai passando, tento di comprendere avendo vissuto la cosa da traditore non scoperto. ciò che ti dice tua moglie in questo momento non ha alcun valore, non ha peso e nemmeno lei sa perchè lo dice... se tra i due si è instaurata una dipendenza affettiva forte - come capitò a me - il fatto di essere scoperti non la elimina, anzi forse ammanta ancora di più la storia di quell'alone di impossibilità di coronare un grande sogno..... d'amore..... E' inutile chiedere al traditore l'immediata abiura, lo sconfessare la propria condotta se la storia è lunga e profonda. non può accadere, mai. Ci vuole tempo, che tu puoi anche essere disponibile a non dare ma il tempo è necessario affinchè le cose per lei si chiariscano. deve compiere una scelta ma non può farlo ora, non è in grado e chiederle una scelta in questo non porta a nulla.

penso sia durissima convivere sapendo che tua moglie in quel moment è anche di un altro ma questo devi fare se vuoi darle una prova di appello. tutto il resto è inutile e puoi decidere fare in modo che nulla sia come prima e lasciarla subito. ti parla una persona che era talmente innamorato dell'amante per cui anche la voce di mia moglie mi dava fastidio e ... dopo 4 anni ... il cuore batte ancora forte per lei. ... un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Luigi III (23 Giugno 2011)

Ciao Sa. Ho letto la tua storia. Il copione è uguale a decine di altre qui narrate, ivi inclusa la mia. Io ti capisco quando pensi ai 20 anni passati con lei e ti chiedi come sia possibile che le cose abbiano preso una tale piega. Questo succedeva anche a me. Se pensavo ai tanti bei giorni passati insieme, ai problemi affrontati e superati, ai nostri progetti, ecc. mi pareva impossibile che mia moglie avesse fatto entrare un altro nel suo cuore, nella sua vita. Purtroppo, quando succedono queste cose, è il segno che il rapporto col coniuge è cambiato e mai più tornerà come prima, nemmeno se si dovesse arrivare a una riconciliazione. Ma nel tuo caso non te lo auguro e non perché ti voglia male. Tua moglie ti sta talmente trattando male e umiliando che dovresti proprio trovare la forza di reagire e mandarla a stendere. Dopodiché potrai attendere il suo cadavere scorrere lungo il fiume, come insegnano i cinesi. Appena i  due "fidanzatini" cominceranno con tutti i problemi pratici che la vita riserva, scendendo da quella nuvoletta che si sono ricavati emarginando te, anche il loro idillio inizierà a scemare. Lo so che sei a terra, disperato, ma - e questo mi pare che capiti a tutti i traditi - fra qualche tempo la tua autostima ricomparirà e magari capirai che, poiché tu amavi un'altra donna, non quella attuale che ti ha deluso e mortificato, non vale proprio più la pena di aspettare che lei rinsavisca. In questa brutta storia chi è fuori posto non sei tu: è lei. Se ti può aiutare, sappi che io mi sentivo esattamente come te all'alba del 14 marzo 2010, quando venni a sapere di quel che combinava mia moglie in ufficio con il suo amato collega. Per qualche mese sono stato ridotto a uno straccio, non avevo che quel pensiero fisso dall'alba al tramonto e durante le notti in cui mi svegliavo per quel dolore psicologico insopportabile. Poi, a poco a poco, mi sono ripreso e ho acquistato una stima di me che prima nemmeno avevo. Il problema era mia moglie, non io, e lo stesso vale per te: non vale più la pena che tu ti sbatta per lei, non lo merita, lei non merita te. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> leggendo l'incipit ho frainteso il senso
> 
> e mi è tornata in mente un'orrida scena del periodo del delirio
> 
> ...


 quando racconti queste cose non posso fare a meno di sentire tangibilmente  la tua sofferenza.
passato


----------



## sa_65 (23 Giugno 2011)

*nuovo tradito? novità in vista...*

Ciao a tutti, in questi ultimi due giorni, per dimostrarle tutto il mio disprezzo da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri (suoi ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io): lei sta cercando, quando può con altri argomenti di parlarmi, ma io le rispondo in maniera sgarbata e con poche parole, penso purtroppo che anche le mie ragazze si siano accorte del clima e delle discussioni, la più grande l'ha duramente rimproverata x le sue mancate risposte al telefonino, dicendole" mi fai schifo", e la cosa l'ha turbata profondamente.
Oggi in pausa ha preso l'iniziativa, mi ha chiesto che vuole cambiare n° di cellulare, così il suo lui nn la rintraccerà più con sms e telefonate, io sarcasticamente le ho detto che tanto nn mi interessava, le ho detto di prepararsi che a giorni mi sarei separato e necessariamente, se richiesto,  avrei reso partecipe tutti delle motivazioni, e che tanto loro due si sarebbero visti e sentiti comunque, perchè il problema, se due si vogliono e  se vuoi chiudere, è ke *devi  troncare di netto*, anke con delel bugie, se nn lo vuoi fare evidentemente non lo puoi fare perchè sei talmente  coinvolta/compromessa per quanto condiviso in questi 9 mesi.
Le ho detto che avrei fatto cambio con una mia scheda inutilizzata, ma lei la sua la vuole spenta sino alla revoca, evidentemente ha paura che io possa scoprire il contenuto dei messaggi e chissa cosa può venir fuori, mi ha detto ke non può far niente, se voglio lasciarla che lo posso fare,  ke se deve pagare per il suo comportamento pagherà e ke lei, nonostante tutto intende restare con la famiglia perchè , testuale, "i giudizi sono come macigni quando stai ferendo altre persone con i  comportamenti e le decisioni, e la libertà, quando sei sposata e hai figli non esiste", e ke se la lascio lei comunque intende restare da sola.
le ho dato la mia scheda inutilizzata, e con un moto di pietà le ho detto ke mi fa pena x come è diventata, è una bella donna ed è dimagrita di 5/6 kg, è sottopeso con una faccia stanca e infelice, con un sorriso falso per gli esterni.
Non so più cosa fare, se insistere nella mia durezza alla quale sembra impermeabile sino alle conseguenze estreme, in quanto mi ha detto ke nn si sono mai sfiorati fisicamente (??????), neanchè kuando erano nello stesso ufficio, o avere un atteggiamento più neutro, in attesa ke sia meno fredda e metta in atto un pentimento totale di quanto ha fatto, facendo abiuria (*traditori, pensate possa essere possibile*?) e ke chieda di tornare alla normalità magari facendo qualcosa x riconquistarmi(????).
Stasera siamo da soli a casa, kissa che clima...prevedo ke farà di tutto x riappacificarsi, secondo voi ?
*Vi prego datemi i Vs preziosi consigli, a presto, ciao  .
*


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, in questi ultimi due giorni, per dimostrarle tutto il mio disprezzo da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri (suoi ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io): lei sta cercando, quando può con altri argomenti di parlarmi, ma io le rispondo in maniera sgarbata e con poche parole, penso purtroppo che anche le mie ragazze si siano accorte del clima e delle discussioni, la più grande l'ha duramente rimproverata x le sue mancate risposte al telefonino, dicendole" mi fai schifo", e la cosa l'ha turbata profondamente.
> Oggi in pausa ha preso l'iniziativa, mi ha chiesto che vuole cambiare n° di cellulare, così il suo lui nn la rintraccerà più con sms e telefonate, io sarcasticamente le ho detto che tanto nn mi interessava, le ho detto di prepararsi che a giorni mi sarei separato e necessariamente, se richiesto, avrei reso partecipe tutti delle motivazioni, e che tanto loro due si sarebbero visti e sentiti comunque, perchè il problema, se due si vogliono e se vuoi chiudere, è ke *devi troncare di netto*, anke con delel bugie, se nn lo vuoi fare evidentemente non lo puoi fare perchè sei talmente coinvolta/compromessa per quanto condiviso in questi 9 mesi.
> Le ho detto che avrei fatto cambio con una mia scheda inutilizzata, ma lei la sua la vuole spenta sino alla revoca, evidentemente ha paura che io possa scoprire il contenuto dei messaggi e chissa cosa può venir fuori, mi ha detto ke non può far niente, se voglio lasciarla che lo posso fare, ke se deve pagare per il suo comportamento pagherà e ke lei, nonostante tutto intende restare con la famiglia perchè , testuale, "i giudizi sono come macigni quando stai ferendo altre persone con i comportamenti e le decisioni, e la libertà, quando sei sposata e hai figli non esiste", e ke se la lascio lei comunque intende restare da sola.
> le ho dato la mia scheda inutilizzata, e con un moto di pietà le ho detto ke mi fa pena x come è diventata, è una bella donna ed è dimagrita di 5/6 kg, è sottopeso con una faccia stanca e infelice, con un sorriso falso per gli esterni.
> ...


 .......cosi è una tortura però....
o decidi di andare avanti o metti la parola fine......


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, in questi ultimi due giorni, per dimostrarle tutto il mio disprezzo da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri (suoi ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io): lei sta cercando, quando può con altri argomenti di parlarmi, ma io le rispondo in maniera sgarbata e con poche parole, penso purtroppo che anche le mie ragazze si siano accorte del clima e delle discussioni, la più grande l'ha duramente rimproverata x le sue mancate risposte al telefonino, dicendole" mi fai schifo", e la cosa l'ha turbata profondamente.
> Oggi in pausa ha preso l'iniziativa, mi ha chiesto che vuole cambiare n° di cellulare, così il suo lui nn la rintraccerà più con sms e telefonate, io sarcasticamente le ho detto che tanto nn mi interessava, le ho detto di prepararsi che a giorni mi sarei separato e necessariamente, se richiesto, avrei reso partecipe tutti delle motivazioni, e che tanto loro due si sarebbero visti e sentiti comunque, perchè il problema, se due si vogliono e se vuoi chiudere, è ke *devi troncare di netto*, anke con delel bugie, se nn lo vuoi fare evidentemente non lo puoi fare perchè sei talmente coinvolta/compromessa per quanto condiviso in questi 9 mesi.
> Le ho detto che avrei fatto cambio con una mia scheda inutilizzata, ma lei la sua la vuole spenta sino alla revoca, evidentemente ha paura che io possa scoprire il contenuto dei messaggi e chissa cosa può venir fuori, mi ha detto ke non può far niente, se voglio lasciarla che lo posso fare, ke se deve pagare per il suo comportamento pagherà e ke lei, nonostante tutto intende restare con la famiglia perchè , testuale, "i giudizi sono come macigni quando stai ferendo altre persone con i comportamenti e le decisioni, e la libertà, quando sei sposata e hai figli non esiste", e ke se la lascio lei comunque intende restare da sola.
> le ho dato la mia scheda inutilizzata, e con un moto di pietà le ho detto ke mi fa pena x come è diventata, è una bella donna ed è dimagrita di 5/6 kg, è sottopeso con una faccia stanca e infelice, con un sorriso falso per gli esterni.
> ...


l'abiura non può avvenire subito. lei può anche pentirsi sommamente ma in questo momento le manca l'altro.... c'è poco da fare. Lei ora non riesce a scegliere in maniera netta, ci sta provando, le frasi che hai citato sono emblematiche... tu hai un ruolo importante, devi fargli capire che non sei disposto a tollerare oltre ma che anche - sempre che tu lo sia - sei disposto a ripartire, anche dalle tue mancanze (se ve ne sono). E' un atto di grande forza.. e la mia lettura è figlia di una idea della vita dove la famiglia debba essere preservata a qualsiasi costo... si può sbagliare, anche gravemente, ma le cose alla lunga si possono aggiustare anche meglio di come si era previsto in origine...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, in questi ultimi due giorni, per dimostrarle *tutto il mio disprezzo* da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e* la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri* (suoi ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io): lei sta cercando, quando può con altri argomenti di parlarmi, ma io *le rispondo in maniera sgarbata e con poche parole*, penso purtroppo che anche le mie ragazze si siano accorte del clima e delle discussioni, *la più grande l'ha duramente rimproverata x le sue mancate risposte al telefonino, dicendole" mi fai schifo",* e la cosa l'ha turbata profondamente.
> Oggi in pausa ha preso l'iniziativa, mi ha chiesto che vuole cambiare n° di cellulare, così il suo lui nn la rintraccerà più con sms e telefonate, io sarcasticamente le ho detto che tanto nn mi interessava, le ho detto di prepararsi che a giorni mi sarei separato e necessariamente, se richiesto, avrei reso partecipe tutti delle motivazioni, e che tanto loro due si sarebbero visti e sentiti comunque, perchè il problema, se due si vogliono e se vuoi chiudere, è ke *devi troncare di netto*, anke con delel bugie, se nn lo vuoi fare evidentemente non lo puoi fare perchè sei talmente coinvolta/compromessa per quanto condiviso in questi 9 mesi.
> Le ho detto che avrei fatto cambio con una mia scheda inutilizzata, ma lei la sua la vuole spenta sino alla revoca, evidentemente ha paura che io possa scoprire il contenuto dei messaggi e chissa cosa può venir fuori, mi ha detto ke non può far niente, se voglio lasciarla che lo posso fare, ke se deve pagare per il suo comportamento pagherà e ke lei, nonostante tutto intende restare con la famiglia perchè , testuale, "i giudizi sono come macigni quando stai ferendo altre persone con i comportamenti e le decisioni, e la libertà, quando sei sposata e hai figli non esiste", e ke se la lascio lei comunque intende restare da sola.
> *le ho dato la mia scheda inutilizzata, e con un moto di pietà le ho detto ke mi fa pena x come è diventata, è una bella donna ed è dimagrita di 5/6 kg, è sottopeso con una faccia stanca e infelice, con un sorriso falso per gli esterni.*


Guarda, mio marito mi ha ferita profondamente con i suoi tradimenti, quindi so cosa vuol dire soffrire. Ma se tu pensi che la tua sofferenza legittimi ogni aggressività verbale e psicologica nei confronti di tua moglie e se sei riuscito a metterle contro perfino le figlie, anzichè tutelarle come andava fatto, credo che la vostra unione farà poca strada.

Mi dispiace, ma per risolvere i problemi bisogna mettere da parte l'impulso e il proprio ego ferito e accettare il fatto che c'è una crisi.

Finchè lei sentirà questa ostilità da parte tua non solo non sarà sincera con te, ma si allontanerà isolandosi nella sua confusione.

In una coppia che si ama* ci si dovrebbe sentire liberi di esprimere* anche la propria confusione e il proprio smarrimento, anche se questo non fa piacere. Certo per te sarebbe più consolante se lei seppellisse tutto... il tuo ego sarebbe meno ferito. Ma questo momento è critico per lei e lei, nella sua debolezza, nella sua umanità, nei suoi errori, lo sta affrontando come riesce e come può. Vuoi metterla in croce per questo? Bene, fallo. Ma non aspettarti che la tua famiglia ne esca intera.

Auguri.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, in questi ultimi due giorni, per dimostrarle tutto il mio disprezzo da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri (suoi ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io): lei sta cercando, quando può con altri argomenti di parlarmi, ma io le rispondo in maniera sgarbata e con poche parole, penso purtroppo che anche le mie ragazze si siano accorte del clima e delle discussioni, la più grande l'ha duramente rimproverata x le sue mancate risposte al telefonino, dicendole" mi fai schifo", e la cosa l'ha turbata profondamente.
> Oggi in pausa ha preso l'iniziativa, mi ha chiesto che vuole cambiare n° di cellulare, così il suo lui nn la rintraccerà più con sms e telefonate, io sarcasticamente le ho detto che tanto nn mi interessava, le ho detto di prepararsi che a giorni mi sarei separato e necessariamente, se richiesto,  avrei reso partecipe tutti delle motivazioni, e che tanto loro due si sarebbero visti e sentiti comunque, perchè il problema, se due si vogliono e  se vuoi chiudere, è ke *devi  troncare di netto*, anke con delel bugie, se nn lo vuoi fare evidentemente non lo puoi fare perchè sei talmente  coinvolta/compromessa per quanto condiviso in questi 9 mesi.
> Le ho detto che avrei fatto cambio con una mia scheda inutilizzata, ma lei la sua la vuole spenta sino alla revoca, evidentemente ha paura che io possa scoprire il contenuto dei messaggi e chissa cosa può venir fuori, mi ha detto ke non può far niente, se voglio lasciarla che lo posso fare,  ke se deve pagare per il suo comportamento pagherà e ke lei, nonostante tutto intende restare con la famiglia perchè , testuale, "i giudizi sono come macigni quando stai ferendo altre persone con i  comportamenti e le decisioni, e la libertà, quando sei sposata e hai figli non esiste", e ke se la lascio lei comunque intende restare da sola.
> le ho dato la mia scheda inutilizzata, e con un moto di pietà le ho detto ke mi fa pena x come è diventata, è una bella donna ed è dimagrita di 5/6 kg, è sottopeso con una faccia stanca e infelice, con un sorriso falso per gli esterni.
> ...


Stasera cerca di svuotarti da ogni sensazione, sentimento, ricordo, prova a diventare un foglio bianco e lascia che siano le sensazioni del momento a guidarti; non pensare, ma assorbi e segui l'onda.....a parole sembra facile...nei fatti mi rendo conto che è una cosa difficilissima da fare, ma provarci non costa nulla no ? 

Piccola riflessione personale che non vuole per niente tirarti in ballo, ma è più che altro di carattere generale: se sentissi mia figlia dire "Mi fai schifo" alla madre, che può anche essere la più seriale delle traditrici, gli sganassoni si sprecherebbero.....


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> .......cosi è una tortura però....
> o decidi di andare avanti o metti la parola fine......




Quanto ti quoto... mi sono venuti i brividi per lei, nonostante quello che ha fatto o non fatto.

Aggiungo, Sa: col cavolo che è impermeabile alla tua durezza. Che dovrebbe dire a vederti senza fede?
Lo sa benissimo cosa significa, e probabilmente le fa un male cane, solo che sa di non potersi permettere di chiederti di non farlo.
Accetta in silenzio.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, mio marito mi ha ferita profondamente con i suoi tradimenti, quindi so cosa vuol dire soffrire. Ma se tu pensi che la tua sofferenza legittimi ogni aggressività verbale e psicologica nei confronti di tua moglie e se sei riuscito a metterle contro perfino le figlie, anzichè tutelarle come andava fatto, credo che la vostra unione farà poca strada.
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma per risolvere i problemi bisogna mettere da parte l'impulso e il proprio ego ferito e accettare il fatto che c'è una crisi.
> 
> ...



Riquoto.

Con in più la conoscenza di una esperienza vissuta.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Stasera cerca di svuotarti da ogni sensazione, sentimento, ricordo, prova a diventare un foglio bianco e lascia che siano le sensazioni del momento a guidarti; non pensare, ma assorbi e segui l'onda.....a parole sembra facile...nei fatti mi rendo conto che è una cosa difficilissima da fare, ma provarci non costa nulla no ?
> 
> Piccola riflessione personale che non vuole per niente tirarti in ballo, ma è più che altro di carattere generale: se sentissi mia figlia dire "Mi fai schifo" alla madre, che può anche essere la più seriale delle traditrici, gli sganassoni si sprecherebbero.....



Straquoto.


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, in questi ultimi due giorni, per dimostrarle tutto il mio disprezzo da lunedì nn indosso più la fede, l'ha notato, ma nn dice nulla, e le parlo il meno possibile e la ignoro il più possibile, caricandola anche di oneri (suoi ke prima stupidamente assolvevo io): lei sta cercando, quando può con altri argomenti di parlarmi, ma io le rispondo in maniera sgarbata e con poche parole, penso purtroppo che anche le mie ragazze si siano accorte del clima e delle discussioni, la più grande l'ha duramente rimproverata x le sue mancate risposte al telefonino, dicendole" mi fai schifo", e la cosa l'ha turbata profondamente.
> Oggi in pausa ha preso l'iniziativa, mi ha chiesto che vuole cambiare n° di cellulare, così il suo lui nn la rintraccerà più con sms e telefonate, io sarcasticamente le ho detto che tanto nn mi interessava, le ho detto di prepararsi che a giorni mi sarei separato e necessariamente, se richiesto,  avrei reso partecipe tutti delle motivazioni, e che tanto loro due si sarebbero visti e sentiti comunque, perchè il problema, se due si vogliono e  se vuoi chiudere, è ke *devi  troncare di netto*, anke con delel bugie, se nn lo vuoi fare evidentemente non lo puoi fare perchè sei talmente  coinvolta/compromessa per quanto condiviso in questi 9 mesi.
> Le ho detto che avrei fatto cambio con una mia scheda inutilizzata, ma lei la sua la vuole spenta sino alla revoca, evidentemente ha paura che io possa scoprire il contenuto dei messaggi e chissa cosa può venir fuori, mi ha detto ke non può far niente, se voglio lasciarla che lo posso fare,  ke se deve pagare per il suo comportamento pagherà e ke lei, nonostante tutto intende restare con la famiglia perchè , testuale, "i giudizi sono come macigni quando stai ferendo altre persone con i  comportamenti e le decisioni, e la libertà, quando sei sposata e hai figli non esiste", e ke se la lascio lei comunque intende restare da sola.
> le ho dato la mia scheda inutilizzata, e con un moto di pietà le ho detto ke mi fa pena x come è diventata, è una bella donna ed è dimagrita di 5/6 kg, è sottopeso con una faccia stanca e infelice, con un sorriso falso per gli esterni.
> ...



Io resto sempre della stessa idea: :calcio: e via.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Stasera cerca di svuotarti da ogni sensazione, sentimento, ricordo, prova a diventare un foglio bianco e lascia che siano le sensazioni del momento a guidarti; non pensare, ma assorbi e segui l'onda.....a parole sembra facile...nei fatti mi rendo conto che è una cosa difficilissima da fare, ma provarci non costa nulla no ?
> 
> Piccola riflessione personale che non vuole per niente tirarti in ballo, ma è più che altro di carattere generale: se sentissi *mia figlia dire "Mi fai schifo" alla madre*, che può anche essere la più seriale delle traditrici, gli sganassoni si sprecherebbero.....


E' la frase che ha colpito di più anche me perchè sembra che lui sia quasi soddisfatto di avergliela sentita prononunciare....
Reagirei nello stesso tuo modo.....
Piantiamola con l'equazione cattiva/ moglie/marito= cattiva/o madre/padre


----------



## sa_65 (23 Giugno 2011)

_Originariamente scritto da Nausica:_
_Quanto ti quoto... mi sono venuti i brividi per lei, nonostante quello che ha fatto o non fatto.

Aggiungo, Sa: col cavolo che è impermeabile alla tua durezza. Che dovrebbe dire a vederti senza fede?
Lo sa benissimo cosa significa, e probabilmente le fa un male cane, solo che sa di non potersi permettere di chiederti di non farlo.
Accetta in silenzio. _


Cara, nel tuo post come in quello di alcune amiche del forum ho visto un certo livore nei miei confronti, come se io fossi il traditore e mia moglie la vittima, forse non avete presente quando amate per una vita intera una persona e poi scoprite, giorno dopo giorno, falsità e bugie di ogni genere, e voi che vi imbruttite, non dormite più, avete sbalzi d'umre, con una maschera sul vs viso x cercare di nn far affondare la famiglia, e lei che non curante, ogni volta promette e trasgraedisce ancor di più, e io  senza poter far niente, pensando le cose più truci, che magari ridono pure alle tue spalle mentre cerchi, giorno dopo giorno di capire la verità e poi la individui, con controlli di ogni genere,  frasi a metà, e comunque "estorte" che la ctuà metà più cara ama un altro segretamente, perchè è proibito, e così è più bello...  non ci capisco proprio più niente....


----------



## sa_65 (23 Giugno 2011)

_originariamente scritto da  bastardo dentro _
_E' inutile chiedere al traditore l'immediata abiura, lo sconfessare la propria condotta se la storia è lunga e profonda. *non può accadere, mai*. Ci vuole tempo, che tu puoi anche essere disponibile a non dare ma il tempo è necessario affinchè le cose per lei si chiariscano. deve compiere una scelta ma non può farlo ora, non è in grado e chiederle una scelta in questo non porta a nulla.

penso sia *durissima convivere* sapendo che tua moglie in quel *momento è anche di un altro *ma questo devi fare se vuoi darle una prova di appello. tutto il resto è inutile e puoi decidere fare in modo che nulla sia come prima e lasciarla subito. ti parla una persona che *era talmente innamorato dell'amante per cui anche la voce di mia moglie mi dava fastidio e ... dopo 4 anni ... il cuore batte ancora forte per lei. ... un abbraccio

*Quanto mi hai appena scritto, sottolineato in grassetto, mi ha *ghiacciato* il sangue, in quanto anche in mia moglie, svariate volte mentre le parlavo, ho avvertito il senso di fastidio, probabilmente dovuto al coinvolgimento con l'altro....che speranze posso mai avere se lei vuole tenere un profilo basso x nn perderela la stima di chi la circonda, dovrò aspettarmi d'avere a fianco, come hai detto tu, una persona che a distanza di anni  recita una parte, magari pensando ad altri'?_


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Originariamente scritto da Nausica:_
> _Quanto ti quoto... mi sono venuti i brividi per lei, nonostante quello che ha fatto o non fatto._
> 
> _Aggiungo, Sa: col cavolo che è impermeabile alla tua durezza. Che dovrebbe dire a vederti senza fede?_
> ...


 Guarda che anche io sono stata tradita e lo so perfettamente cosa si prova! ma a questo punto se decidi di perdonare anche tu devi lasciarti tutto alle spalle e ricominciare insieme a lei....lei non può dimostrarti tutto da sola....dovete lavorare insieme...e soprattutto lasciate fuori le vostre figlie da questa storia....


----------



## sa_65 (23 Giugno 2011)

_Originariamente scritto da Simy_
_Guarda che anche io sono stata tradita e lo so perfettamente cosa si prova! ma a questo punto se decidi di perdonare anche tu devi lasciarti tutto alle spalle e ricominciare insieme a lei....lei non può dimostrarti tutto da sola....dovete lavorare insieme...e soprattutto lasciate fuori le vostre figlie da questa storia.... _

Cara, ti vorrei dire ke le ns figlie sono comunque fuori da tutto, la frase della mia figlia è classica delle adolescenti ke stravedono x il papà:
Io le terrò cmunque fuori da tutto ...
Si ricuce in due ma inizia ki ha sbagliato...o no? altrimenti tutto ciò n serve a niente


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Originariamente scritto da Simy_
> _Guarda che anche io sono stata tradita e lo so perfettamente cosa si prova! ma a questo punto se decidi di perdonare anche tu devi lasciarti tutto alle spalle e ricominciare insieme a lei....lei non può dimostrarti tutto da sola....dovete lavorare insieme...e soprattutto lasciate fuori le vostre figlie da questa storia.... _
> 
> Cara, ti vorrei dire ke le ns figlie sono comunque fuori da tutto, la frase della mia figlia è classica delle adolescenti ke stravedono x il papà:
> ...


 Dipende...si chi ha sbagliato inizia ma se dall'altra parte trova un muro non può andare da nessuna parte...da come scrivi tua moglie è distrutta...e così non ne uscirete fidati! 
io ho mandato giù tanti di quei "bocconi amari" per mandare avanti il mio rapporto che se ci ripenso non so nemmeno come ho fatto! lo so che tu ora sei ferito...ma prova a farle vedere un po d'apertura anche da parte tua e vedi come va.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende...si chi ha sbagliato inizia ma se dall'altra parte trova un muro non può andare da nessuna parte...da come scrivi tua moglie è distrutta...e così non ne uscirete fidati!
> io ho mandato giù tanti di quei "bocconi amari" per mandare avanti il mio rapporto che se ci ripenso non so nemmeno come ho fatto! lo so che tu ora sei ferito...ma prova a farle vedere un po d'apertura anche da parte tua e vedi come va.



Io te l'ho detto Simy: è stata colpa tua e lo sai anche tu!


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io te l'ho detto Simy: è stata colpa tua e lo sai anche tu!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la prossima volta vedrò di non commettere lo stesso errore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quanto sei scemo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la prossima volta vedrò di non commettere lo stesso errore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> quanto sei scemo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Grazie caro, adoro quando mi insulti. :up:


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _originariamente scritto da  bastardo dentro _
> _E' inutile chiedere al traditore l'immediata abiura, lo sconfessare la propria condotta se la storia è lunga e profonda. *non può accadere, mai*. Ci vuole tempo, che tu puoi anche essere disponibile a non dare ma il tempo è necessario affinchè le cose per lei si chiariscano. deve compiere una scelta ma non può farlo ora, non è in grado e chiederle una scelta in questo non porta a nulla.
> 
> penso sia *durissima convivere* sapendo che tua moglie in quel *momento è anche di un altro *ma questo devi fare se vuoi darle una prova di appello. tutto il resto è inutile e puoi decidere fare in modo che nulla sia come prima e lasciarla subito. ti parla una persona che *era talmente innamorato dell'amante per cui anche la voce di mia moglie mi dava fastidio e ... dopo 4 anni ... il cuore batte ancora forte per lei. ... un abbraccio
> ...



I tuoi interrogativi sono più che legittimi. Ma non essere troppo sicuro di cio che prova, ora e' in mezzo alla nebbia.... Solo tra qualche mese quei sentimenti cosi forti, apparentemente, per l'altro potrebbero dissolversi. Non scambiare la dipendenza che tua moglie puo' avere oggi con la concretezza di un sentimento lungo venti anni. E la domanda che più' di tutte devi farti e' se ti senti di perdonare e ripartire. Chieditelo con insistenza. La risposta ti indichera' la via da seguire... 

In bocca al luoi


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie *caro*, adoro quando mi insulti. :up:


 :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...
> Aggiungo, Sa: col cavolo che è impermeabile alla tua durezza. Che dovrebbe dire a vederti senza fede?
> Lo sa benissimo cosa significa, e probabilmente le fa un male cane, solo che sa di non potersi permettere di chiederti di non farlo.
> Accetta in silenzio.


Pure io non la porto più da 2 mesi e passa....ma non sono convinto che le faccia un male cane.....è che portarla fa sentire idiota me....

Ad ogni modo la mia situazione non è grave come quella di sa_65.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, mio marito mi ha ferita profondamente con i suoi tradimenti, quindi so cosa vuol dire soffrire. *Ma se tu pensi che la tua sofferenza legittimi ogni aggressività verbale e psicologica nei confronti di tua moglie e se sei riuscito a metterle contro perfino le figlie, anzichè tutelarle come andava fatto, credo che la vostra unione farà poca strada.*
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma per risolvere i problemi bisogna mettere da parte l'impulso e il proprio ego ferito e accettare il fatto che c'è una crisi.
> 
> ...


Quoto totalmente :up:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Originariamente scritto da Simy_
> _Guarda che anche io sono stata tradita e lo so perfettamente cosa si prova! ma a questo punto se decidi di perdonare anche tu devi lasciarti tutto alle spalle e ricominciare insieme a lei....lei non può dimostrarti tutto da sola....dovete lavorare insieme...e soprattutto lasciate fuori le vostre figlie da questa storia.... _
> 
> Cara, ti vorrei dire ke le ns figlie sono comunque fuori da tutto, la frase della mia figlia è classica delle adolescenti ke stravedono x il papà:
> ...


No, non necessariamente.....


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando racconti queste cose non posso fare a meno di sentire tangibilmente la tua sofferenza.
> passato


sofferenza sì
e passata

ma vedi che da quella sofferenza ho spremuto delle consapevolezze tutt'altro che irrilevanti

sembra strano
ricordando come stavo
che in quella melma sia riuscita a trovare e portare in salvo diversi bei fiori


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quanto ti quoto... mi sono venuti i brividi per lei, nonostante quello che ha fatto o non fatto.
> 
> Aggiungo, Sa: col cavolo che è impermeabile alla tua durezza. Che dovrebbe dire a vederti senza fede?
> Lo sa benissimo cosa significa, e probabilmente le fa un male cane, solo che sa di non potersi permettere di chiederti di non farlo.
> Accetta in silenzio.


quoto


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Si ricuce in due ma inizia ki ha sbagliato...o no? altrimenti tutto ciò n serve a niente


Inizia chi, anzi Ki, ha forza e lucidità per farlo. Diventa come una partita a tennis, la palla stà un ora in un campo ora in un altro. Naturalmente se chi è al servizio non ha voglia di servire......è inutile iniziare


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende...si chi ha sbagliato inizia ma se dall'altra parte trova un muro non può andare da nessuna parte...da come scrivi tua moglie è distrutta...e così non ne uscirete fidati!
> io ho mandato giù tanti di quei "bocconi amari" per mandare avanti il mio rapporto che se ci ripenso non so nemmeno come ho fatto! lo so che tu ora sei ferito...ma prova a farle vedere un po d'apertura anche da parte tua e vedi come va.


straquoto


sa, anch'io sono stata tradita

"chi ha sbagliato" (se se ne rende conto) combatte con demoni propri che gli dicono "non potrai mai ricostruire con chi hai tradito, non te lo meriti e lui lo sa, non ti vorrà, vorrà farti del male, vendicarsi"

se vede conferma di ciò nel comportamento del tradito
rischia di restare preda dei suoi demoni


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> I tuoi interrogativi sono più che legittimi. Ma non essere troppo sicuro di cio che prova, ora e' in mezzo alla nebbia.... Solo tra qualche mese quei sentimenti cosi forti, apparentemente, per l'altro potrebbero dissolversi. Non scambiare la dipendenza che tua moglie puo' avere oggi con la concretezza di un sentimento lungo venti anni. E la domanda che più' di tutte devi farti e' se ti senti di perdonare e ripartire. Chieditelo con insistenza. La risposta ti indichera' la via da seguire...
> 
> In bocca al luoi


e quoto


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Inizia chi, anzi Ki, ha forza e lucidità per farlo. Diventa come una partita a tennis, la palla stà un ora in un campo ora in un altro. Naturalmente se chi è al servizio non ha voglia di servire......è inutile iniziare


 

esattissimo 
come si diceva nel tread di nausica in proposito


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sofferenza sì
> e passata
> 
> ma vedi che da quella sofferenza ho spremuto delle consapevolezze tutt'altro che irrilevanti
> ...


 ne sono convinta


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> straquoto
> 
> 
> sa, anch'io sono stata tradita
> ...


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Inizia chi, anzi Ki, ha forza e lucidità per farlo. Diventa come una partita a tennis, la palla stà un ora in un campo ora in un altro. Naturalmente se chi è al servizio non ha voglia di servire......è inutile iniziare


 ti sei riappriopriato(mi si incrociano le pr) del vecchio tub?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei riappriopriato(mi si incrociano le pr) del vecchio tub?


Admin gentilmente ha unito i due account


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Admin gentilmente ha unito i due account


 Vedi che si è risvegliato anche Tongue!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :carneval: te l'avevo detto che non gli piaceva BlackMamba!


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

Caro sa, sei stato duro con tua moglie, ma davvero...e sinceramente ti stimo per questo!!! Tua moglie soffre come una cagna, non temere di metterci il carico da 90 per farla affondare, in fondo siete solo marito e moglie, affonderai anche tu con lei. Calma e sangue freddo, inzia a parlare con lei, inzia ad essere propositivo e se non ce la fai dille chiaro e tondo che tu non sei più lucido per via del dolore che provi. Si, è il più lucido che deve cercare di ricucire e non è sempre il tradito ad esserlo, quindi ricolrdale che siete uniti "nel bene e nel male!" e ora sei tu che sei nel male, eccome e che lei deve purtroppo puoversi il doppio, il triplo per far guarire il tuo male, che è semplicemente depressione, semplice ma difficile da curare anche se indotta dal suo comportamento. Pr sconfiggerla ti stai godendo la sua umiliazione, quello ti fa stare bene e se non volessi ricostruire ti direi, fallo, umiliala davanti a tutti e davanti a tutto, rendila agli occhi di tutti una mignotta, ma solo se vuoi lasciarla a se stessa.


----------



## sa_65 (24 Giugno 2011)

Caro Daniele e cari amici, vi ho coinvolto nel più grande dolore avuto dopo la morte dei miei genitori, rispetto i Vs giudizi e ascolto i Vs consigli da persone che hanno condiviso le stesse emozioni comunque, da una parte e dall'altra.
Ieri abbiamo vissuto il nostrro punto di non ritorno, e nel cuore della notte abbiamo deciso, non so se per stanchezza o perchè ci siamo detti le cose più brutte (e magari false, come poi lei ha ammesso) e abbiamo deciso(??) di ripartire, senza farci grandi illusioni e vivendo alla giornata.
Stasera mi ha abbracciato e  mi ha detto, che  " comunque vada io resterò sempre x lei una figura insostituibile e di riferimento", e io le ho detto "proviamoci, andrà come deve andare".
Ho raggiunto una certa consapevolezza di ciò che è successo, di questo tunnel nel quale sono stato sparato come un razzo, vediamo come va, lei mi sembra più aperta, a pranzo abbiamo parlato senza acredine  e con toni tranquilli della storia, e anche della sua situazione, per la prima volta senza toni da difesa.
Io amo mia moglie e farò questo tentativo con la parte migliore di me, affinchè un domani non debba rimproverare alla mia cecità alcun tentativo non fatto x tentare di aiutarla.
Ciao cari a presto


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

Tu sei suo marito, rispetto al pirletto sei sempre e comunque più importante tu, ricordalo, sei tu che hai tutte le chanches di salvare voi, tu sei una briscola, anche qualunque, ma lo sei, l'altro potrà essere un asso...ma ti magni lui senza problemi.


----------



## sa_65 (24 Giugno 2011)

si Daniele puoi dirlo forte e chiaro: io ho le palle, perke non mi sono mai nascosto, dopo qualche settimana avevo capito tutto, le ho rinfacciato da subito tutto e sino a ke nn ho avuto il quadro completo: mi sono fermato solo sulla lettura degli sms, ke essendo in gamba in informatica avrei messo un minuto a recuperarli (quelli cancellati e leggerli), ma a ke prò?  x la distruzione totale? non ho mai ambito a distruggerla bensì se possibile a capirla e recuperarla, se la kosa nn si fosse spinta troppo in là come sembra, non certo come la sit. di *NIKO 74*, nella quale avrei fatto i bagagli in 5 minuti: niko, fuori le pallle e molla quella donna sena cuore di tua moglie, uno ome te in un giorno ne conosce 19 meglio di lei, coraggio...fuori gli attributi.
Prima di tutto rispetto x  se stessi...sempre....e poi vada come deve...
quando sono andato dal pretendente di mia moglie e l'ho costretto ad uscire  dal lavoro, lui "il responsabile", e  l'ho trattato da uomo a ragazzetto,  ma ke skifo....vergogna, lui sempre a testa china a dire  "si, hai ragione", si, si ,si....ke schifo d'uomo, pi...l'ho fatto sentire un verme, me l'ha confessato mia moglie....tranquillo, se mia moglie mi lascia spero x lei ke sia x uno migliore in tutto, anke con le palle....
scusate ora vado....a presto amici ciao


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> si Daniele puoi dirlo forte e chiaro: io ho le palle, perke non mi sono mai nascosto, dopo qualche settimana avevo capito tutto, le ho rinfacciato da subito tutto e sino a ke nn ho avuto il quadro completo: *mi sono fermato solo sulla lettura degli sms*, ke essendo in gamba in informatica avrei messo un minuto a recuperarli (quelli cancellati e leggerli), ma a ke prò? x la distruzione totale? non ho mai ambito a distruggerla bensì se possibile a capirla e recuperarla, se la kosa nn si fosse spinta troppo in là come sembra, *non certo come la sit. di NIKO 74, nella quale avrei fatto i bagagli in 5 minuti: niko, fuori le pallle e molla quella donna sena cuore di tua moglie*, uno ome te in un giorno ne conosce 19 meglio di lei, coraggio...fuori gli attributi.
> Prima di tutto rispetto x se stessi...sempre....e poi vada come deve...
> quando sono andato dal pretendente di mia moglie e l'ho costretto ad uscire dal lavoro, lui "il responsabile", e l'ho trattato da uomo a ragazzetto, ma ke skifo....vergogna, lui sempre a testa china a dire "si, hai ragione", si, si ,si....ke schifo d'uomo, pi...l'ho fatto sentire un verme, me l'ha confessato mia moglie....tranquillo, se mia moglie mi lascia spero x lei ke sia x uno migliore in tutto, anke con le palle....
> scusate ora vado....a presto amici ciao


Comunque ti faccio riflettere sulle frasi evidenziate in grassetto: io è leggendo gli sms che ho capito fino a che punto si erano spinti eh  
Se dovevo credere a lei loro "parlavano solamente" ed è da 3 mesi che non si sentono.

Pensa che io vedevo peggio la tua situazione della mia 

Diciamo che il fatto che li ti abbia dato un segno di voler ricostruire è l'unica grossa differenza ed è una cosa BASILARE che tu hai avuto la fortuna di avere.
Non so se hai letto gli sviluppi odierni nel mio post ma anche io le ho dato una sorta di ultimatum...vediamo...

Ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo :up:

La cosa degli sms cancellati mi stuzzica non poco, io con le mie "tecnologie" riesco a vedere se li manda o li riceve...però se li cancella dal cell non riesco a leggere il contenuto...qualche info? 
Cosi per cultura personale sia chiaro


----------



## sa_65 (24 Giugno 2011)

_originariamente scritto da niko 74:
Comunque ti faccio riflettere sulle frasi  evidenziate in grassetto:* io è leggendo gli sms che ho capito fino a che  punto si erano spinti eh * 
Se dovevo credere a lei loro parlavano solamente ed è da 3 mesi che non si sentono.

*Io poi vedevo peggio la tua situazione della mia 
*
Diciamo che il fatto che li ti abbia dato un segno di voler ricostruire è  l'unica grossa differenza ed è una cosa BASILARE che tu hai avuto la  fortuna di avere.
Non so se hai letto gli sviluppi odierni nel mio post ma anche io le ho dato una sorta di ultimatum...vediamo...

Ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo :up:

La cosa degli *sms cancellati mi stuzzica non poco, io con le mie  "tecnologie" riesco a vedere se li manda o li riceve...però se li  cancella dal cell non riesco a leggere il contenuto...qualche info?* 



Cro Niko, amico di sventura...
io da questa cosa ho imparato, e ti dico ke nn puoi permettere ke tua moglie ti strizzi ankora le palle...e si faccia....da un altro ke nn sei tu..mentre tu ancora un pò e assisti.....*inaccettabile....nn conosco tutti i tuoi post, perdonami, *ripeto la mia storia puo anke andar male domani, m ho dimostrato ja mia moglie ke alei ho sempre tenuto, e ve l'ho testimoniato nei post, con tutte le azioni fatte...se hai orgoglio e per tua figlia non permettere ke tua moglie  si faccia beffe egoda con un altro alle tue spalle...piuttosto lasciala domani...speriamo ke le amiche nn mi impallinino.
Buona serata e ke la notte ti porti coraggio...sono dalla tua ma devi uscire da questa melma ke ti soffocherà...
in bocca al lupo.

_


----------



## sa_65 (24 Giugno 2011)

niko, dimenticavo, nn posso darti nulla x leggere gli sms....perchè impazziresti e nn lo meriti
ciao


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Cro Niko, amico di sventura..._
> _io da questa cosa ho imparato, e ti dico ke nn puoi permettere ke tua moglie ti strizzi ankora le palle...e si faccia....da un altro ke nn sei tu..mentre tu ancora un pò e assisti.....inaccettabile....nn conosco tutti i tuoi post, perdonami,ripeto la mia storia puo anke andar male domani, m ho dimostrato ja mia moglie ke alei ho sempre tenuto, e ve l'ho testimoniato nei post, con tutte le azioni fatte...*se hai orgoglio e per tua figlia non permettere ke tua moglie si faccia beffe egoda con un altro alle tue spalle...*piuttosto lasciala domani...speriamo ke le amiche nn mi impallinino._
> _Buona serata e ke la notte ti porti coraggio...sono dalla tua ma devi uscire da questa melma ke ti soffocherà..._
> _in bocca al lupo._


Difatti questo non lo permetto. La scorsa settimana c'è stato il primo "ritorno di fiamma" col tipo....però qualche dubbio lo avevo (magari si erano visti per chiudere definitivamente).
Oggi ho scoperto che pure l'altro ieri si sono visti di nascosto e fuori dal lavoro...e ho preso mia moglie dicendogli che ha 2 settimane per decidere cosa vuole fare...poi qualcosa farò io....

Lei è rimasta muta come sempre negli ultimi 3-4 mesi.

Ah...crepi il lupo :up:


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> niko, dimenticavo, nn posso darti nulla x leggere gli sms....perchè impazziresti e nn lo meriti
> ciao


Oooohhh...non ti preoccupare per me 

Guarda che prima che iniziasse a cancellarli ho letto "cose che voi umani non potete immaginare" :mrgreen:

E' solo un mese che ha iniziato a cancellare.

Tu dimmi anche via messaggio privato...e vuoi eh :mexican:


----------



## sa_65 (24 Giugno 2011)

_Guarda che prima che iniziasse a cancellarli ho letto "cose che voi umani non potete immaginare" :mrgreen:_

tipo= se puoi far capire meglio, se  puoi e vuoi--------------


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Guarda che prima che iniziasse a cancellarli ho letto "cose che voi umani non potete immaginare" :mrgreen:_
> 
> tipo= se puoi far capire meglio, se puoi e vuoi--------------


beh...tanto lo ho scritto già nella mia discussione...
Comunque si va dalla fase del corteggiamento con frasi mielose tipo baci perugina ai chiari riferimenti sessuali che lui faceva (con stile...eh ) e che mia moglie non rifiutava....
Non farmi scrivere proprio gli sms (li ho impressi nella memoria)...il succo si dovrebbe essere capito

Poi siamo arrivati ai giorni nostri dove cancella tutto...pensado di fregarmi


----------



## sa_65 (24 Giugno 2011)

ma scusa. fanno sesso? e tu non fai nulla? di fisico con lei?bah.........


----------



## Hirohito (24 Giugno 2011)

Fuggite da donne così oppure rendete loro la pariglia.... siete troppo buoni, secondo me....
Ve lo dico da traditore


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> ma scusa. fanno sesso? e tu non fai nulla? di fisico con lei?bah.........


Riassunto delle puntate precedenti :

- Li ho sgamati alla prima uscita 4 mesi fa e dai messaggi del giorno prima ancora non avevano consumato...quindi se l'hanno fatto è stato quella sera.

- Poi fino alla settimana scorsa effettivamente non credo si siano visti, il tipo si è fatto da parte "per farla  decidere"

- Dalla scorsa settimana ci sono state 2 riunioni da cui è tornata tardi e dopo aver chiamato il tipo....e qui potrebbe esserci stato qualcosa

- Sulla base di questo (oggi ho scoperto il secondo "dopo riunione") le ho detto che ha 2 settimane per decidere .

Ora sei perfettamente aggiornato


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Fuggite da donne così oppure rendete loro la pariglia.... siete troppo buoni, secondo me....
> Ve lo dico da traditore


ne riparliamo quando tua moglie ti beccherà e fuggirà pure lei :rotfl:


----------



## sa_65 (25 Giugno 2011)

niko sono dalla tua...donne così nn mertano uomini bravi ma persone come hiroito---ossia delle m....ke le usano e le mollano...e ben le sta.........
a presto


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> ne riparliamo quando tua moglie ti beccherà e fuggirà pure lei :rotfl:


Io lo metto in conto, davvero.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> niko sono dalla tua...donne così nn mertano uomini bravi ma persone come hiroito---ossia delle m....ke le usano e le mollano...e ben le sta.........
> a presto


Esattamente, voi siete il meglio, è una pena vedere il meglio che elemosina dal peggio.....


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> niko sono dalla tua...donne così nn mertano uomini bravi ma *persone come hiroito---ossia delle m....*ke le usano e le mollano...e ben le sta.........
> a presto



     


















:mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Esattamente, voi siete *il meglio, è una pena vedere il meglio che elemosina dal peggio.....*


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io lo metto in conto, davvero.


...però te ne freghi comunque...
te lo meriteresti proprio....il punto è che probabilmente a te dispiacerebbe la cosa....a mia moglie probabilmente no.

Vedremo...non manca molto ormai.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> ...però te ne freghi comunque...
> te lo meriteresti proprio....il punto è che probabilmente a te dispiacerebbe la cosa....a mia moglie probabilmente no.
> 
> Vedremo...non manca molto ormai.


Niko, se davvero non potessi fare a meno di lei non mi verrebbe manco in mente di accettare "occasioni" galanti extra....
Pensaci. 
Pensateci.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Niko, se davvero non potessi fare a meno di lei non mi verrebbe manco in mente di accettare "occasioni" galanti extra....
> Pensaci.
> Pensateci.


Ciao,

 … se non hai bisogno di lei … perché allora fregarla in questo modo … perchè non giocare a carte scoperte? ... 





  … è proprio vero che si tratta allora solo di puro egoismo … 



sienne


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> … se non hai bisogno di lei … perché allora fregarla in questo modo … perchè non giocare a carte scoperte? ...
> 
> ...


Perchè con lei sto bene e lei sta bene con me. La distruggerei e non lo merita.
Come vedi l'egoismo arriva fino ad un certo punto....


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Niko, se davvero non potessi fare a meno di lei non mi verrebbe manco in mente di accettare "occasioni" galanti extra....
> Pensaci.
> Pensateci.


Ma pesare cosa????
se puoi fare a meno di lei perché non la lasci???


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma pesare cosa????
> se puoi fare a meno di lei perché non la lasci???


POSSO fare a meno di lei, non ho detto che VOGLIO


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Perchè con lei sto bene e lei sta bene con me. La distruggerei e non lo merita.
> Come vedi l'egoismo arriva fino ad un certo punto....


E invece merita il "trattamento" che le fai alle spalle.....il fatto che lei stia bene con te è basato sulla falsità...
Lo vedo si fin dove arriva l'egoismo....non ti preoccupare....sei tu che non lo vedi...


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E invece merita il "trattamento" che le fai alle spalle.....
> Lo vedo si fin dove arriva l'egoismo....non ti preoccupare....sei tu che non lo vedi...


Io gioco, non c'è nulla di importante..... solo qualche scopata senza importanza


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Perchè con lei sto bene e lei sta bene con me. La distruggerei e non lo merita.
> Come vedi l'egoismo arriva fino ad un certo punto....


:rotfl: e quale sarebbe questo punto? ... di non dirle niente, se no ti spella? ... e sempre di un tuo tornaconto si tratta ... 

scusa ... fino a dove arriva l'egoismo lo vedo bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io gioco, non c'è nulla di importante..... solo qualche scopata senza importanza


Ah beh...allora....perché non glielo dici?:rotfl:
Ok dai...ho capito come la pensi.....spera solo di non farti beccare perché poi magari non ti diverti più tanto a giocare


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io gioco, non c'è nulla di importante..... *solo qualche scopata senza importanza*



La questione E': Perche' la tradisci?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La questione E': Perche' la tradisci?


Sia chiaro che è capitato qualche volta, non è che me le vado a cercare !!!!!

E poi l'ho detto. Tradisco per impulso, leggerezza, curiosità. Non prometto e non prometterei mai nulla a nessuna.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La questione E': Perche' la tradisci?


Ma come...lui deve giocare no? Te lo ha scritto sopra 
Come per mio figlio di 4 anni...anche lui DEVE giocare e non sa il perché...anzi ora vado a preparargli il pranzo che è meglio


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma come...lui deve giocare no? Te lo ha scritto sopra
> Come per mio figlio di 4 anni...anche lui DEVE giocare e non sa il perché...anzi ora vado a preparargli il pranzo che è meglio


Per tua moglie, prepara una bella merda arrosto...visto che le piace l'uomo merda si vede che le potrebbe piacere il caccao. :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sia chiaro che *è capitato qualche volta*, non è che me le vado a cercare !!!!!


E non sai desistere? 

Cosa ti resta dopo una scopata capitata a caso?


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per tua moglie, prepara una bella merda arrosto...visto che le piace l'uomo merda si vede che le potrebbe piacere *il caccao.* :mexican:




:rotfl::rotfl: cattivone! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E non sai desistere?
> 
> Cosa ti resta dopo una scopata capitata a caso?


A volte desisto, altre volte, specie se mi piace molto fisicamente, cedo.
Dopo non resta nulla, lo so benissimo, ma a volte è proprio l'istinto del maschio, la carica ancestrale che emerge e resistere è impossibile...
Terminata la carica, infatti, non vedo l'ora di andare via.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma come...lui deve giocare no? Te lo ha scritto sopra
> Come per *mio figlio di 4 anni...anche lui DEVE giocare e non sa il perché...anzi ora vado a preparargli il pranzo che è meglio*



E la dolce mammina che fa?


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A volte desisto, altre volte, specie se mi piace molto fisicamente, cedo.
> Dopo non resta nulla, lo so benissimo, ma a volte è proprio l'istinto del maschio, la carica ancestrale che emerge e resistere è impossibile...
> *Terminata la carica, infatti, non vedo l'ora di andare via.*



Che tristezza come immagine, ti circondi di nulla.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che tristezza come immagine, ti circondi di nulla.


No, non è vero che mi circondo di nulla. Quelli sono attimi di piacere fisico e basta.
La mia vita è piena di cose importanti e di impegni culturali e sociali.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> No, non è vero che mi circondo di nulla. Quelli sono attimi di piacere fisico e basta.
> *La mia vita è piena di cose importanti e di impegni culturali e sociali.*


Questa e' la faccia pubblica ... a te ti rovina il privato, falli.


Ovviamente tua moglie non ha alcun sospetto, giusto?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' la faccia pubblica ... a te ti rovina il privato, falli.
> 
> 
> Ovviamente tua moglie non ha alcun sospetto, giusto?


Non capisci.... il mio pubblico è sostanza, non facciata..... ed il privato è al 95 % ineccepibile. Quel 5 % è occasionale imprevedibile superficiale e conta quanto andare a vedere una partita di calcio allo stadio


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non capisci.... il mio pubblico è sostanza, non facciata..... ed il privato è al 95 % ineccepibile. Quel 5 % è occasionale imprevedibile superficiale e *conta quanto andare a vedere una partita di calcio allo stadio*



Tu non guardi la partita, tu giochi, sei parte dell'azione... giocando contro tua moglie ... perche' penso che a lei questa situazione la ferirebbe profondamente dritto al cuore.


... poi fai tu, se questo ti "completa/soddisfa" :singleeye:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu non guardi la partita, tu giochi, sei parte dell'azione... giocando contro tua moglie ... perche' penso che a lei questa situazione la ferirebbe profondamente dritto al cuore.
> 
> 
> ... poi fai tu, se questo ti "completa/soddisfa" :singleeye:


E' un pizzico di sale che aiuta a vivvere bene la "routine"

Sono un brav'uomo, in fondo


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Per me, non è la scopata occasionale che mi lascia perplessa … 



  Ma il contorno ... Tornare a casa, guardare la moglie negli occhi e mentirle senza pudore … ecc. 



sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' un pizzico di sale che aiuta a vivvere bene la "routine"
> 
> *Sono un brav'uomo, in fondo*



ti credo ... perciò non capisco il contorno ... il pizzico di sale si invece ... 

sienne


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Per me, non è la scopata occasionale che mi lascia perplessa …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questione di modi di essere...


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' un pizzico di sale che aiuta a vivvere bene la "routine"
> 
> *Sono un brav'uomo, in fondo*


Potresti essere di piu' ... prestando piu' rispetto verso la tua compagna di vita  .

Ciao.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ti credo ... perciò non capisco il contorno ... il pizzico di sale si invece ...
> 
> sienne


Per quel pizzico di sale una tantum bisogna imparare a gestire, sempre una tantum, il contorno...


----------



## oceansize (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' un pizzico di sale che aiuta a vivvere bene la "routine"
> 
> *Sono un brav'uomo, in fondo*


sì, come tanti, che poi quando succede qualcosa si dice "era tanto una brava persona, non mi capacito come abbia fatto a fare quello che ha fatto"

c'è chi sceglie di essere egoista e superficiale e chi no, ma un brav'uomo è un'altra cosa, per me.


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

tho, il maritino di Melania...un uomo irripresibile con le sue scappatelle e l'omicidio. :mexican:Ecco, quando dico che chi tradisce è na merda voglio dire questo, cioè che chio tradisce ha una moralità avariata e quindi è più capace di fare grandi merdate...in fondo se il tradimento è una cosa da poco, rubare che sarà...fare del male alla gente che sarà...uccidere per evitare problemi che sarà?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> tho, il maritino di Melania...un uomo irripresibile con le sue scappatelle e l'omicidio. :mexican:Ecco, quando dico che chi tradisce è na merda voglio dire questo, cioè che chio tradisce ha una moralità avariata e quindi è più capace di fare grandi merdate...in fondo se il tradimento è una cosa da poco, rubare che sarà...fare del male alla gente che sarà...uccidere per evitare problemi che sarà?


 

piantala Daniele


coem cazzo fai a dire certe cose?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> sì, come tanti, che poi *quando succede qualcosa si dice "era tanto una brava persona, non mi capacito come abbia fatto a fare quello che ha fatto"*
> 
> c'è chi sceglie di essere egoista e superficiale e chi no, ma un brav'uomo è un'altra cosa, per me.


 

queste cose di solito si dicono di qualcuno che ha fatto qualche strage, o coumnque ha ucciso qualcuno

non capisco come possiate paragonare il tradimento all'omicidio, francamente

e non lo dico solo perché anch'io ho tradito

mai al mondo mi sarebbe venuto in mente di fare un paragone simile nemmeno quando ero solo una povera tradita disperata


----------



## oceansize (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> queste cose di solito si dicono di qualcuno che ha fatto qualche strage, o coumnque ha ucciso qualcuno
> 
> non capisco come possiate paragonare il tradimento all'omicidio, francamente
> 
> ...


io non ho fatto nessun paragone, dicevo solo che si può "sembrare " delle brave persone e non esserlo. la parte sugli omicidi l'ha scritta Daniele.

ci sono tante "brave persone" che poi alla fine si scopre essere dei truffatori, traditori ecc.. senza arrivare all'omicidio.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> queste cose di solito si dicono di qualcuno che ha fatto qualche strage, o coumnque ha ucciso qualcuno
> 
> non capisco come possiate paragonare il tradimento all'omicidio, francamente
> 
> ...



Quinti', tutti possono commetere un errore nella vita, nessuno e' perfetto ... ma perseverare sempre con lo stesso errore e' diabolico, o no?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

E che due palle che siete.
Che noiosi.....

:carneval::mexican::mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E che due palle che siete.
> Che noiosi.....
> 
> :carneval::mexican::mrgreen:


ha parlato l'anima della festa

:carneval::mexican::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

Quintina, tu vai a parare su omicidio, ogni crimine è crimine e ci sono persone che ne hanno la predisposizione. I traditori hanno la predisposizione del crimine, in quanto non vedono la grandezza della merdata che fanno e la minimizzano, credi che un omicida non si autoassolva dicendo che era per un valido motivo? Tutti i copevoli di qualcosa si autoassolvono in maniera più o meno simile minimizzando quello che hanno fatto. Vogliamo perdonare i traditori? Il prossimo turno sarà quello dei ladri e dei truffatrori, dopo abbassando ancora un poco l'asta potremmo passare ai rapinatori e così via. E' una questione di moralità della società, il tradimento non deve mai essere capito e compreso, perchè partendo da quello nel giro di un secolo si diventerebbe dei ciuccelloni senza alcun valore, semplice, lineare e banale come significato. Io posso capire un traditore, ma non per ciò un traditore non si merita la rovina totale, si merita di perdere tutta la famiglia e di non poter più avere una vita sociale per me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, tu vai a parare su omicidio, ogni crimine è crimine e ci sono persone che ne hanno la predisposizione. I traditori hanno la predisposizione del crimine, in quanto non vedono la grandezza della merdata che fanno e la minimizzano, credi che un omicida non si autoassolva dicendo che era per un valido motivo? Tutti i copevoli di qualcosa si autoassolvono in maniera più o meno simile minimizzando quello che hanno fatto. Vogliamo perdonare i traditori? Il prossimo turno sarà quello dei ladri e dei truffatrori, dopo abbassando ancora un poco l'asta potremmo passare ai rapinatori e così via. E' una questione di moralità della società, il tradimento non deve mai essere capito e compreso, perchè partendo da quello nel giro di un secolo si diventerebbe dei ciuccelloni senza alcun valore, semplice, lineare e banale come significato. Io posso capire un traditore, ma non per ciò un traditore non si merita la rovina totale, si merita di perdere tutta la famiglia e di non poter più avere una vita sociale per me.


 
Non mettere sullo stesso piano cose che non c'entrano niente

io ho tradito: vuoi dirmi che ho la predisposizione al crimine? che per questo potrei rubare? uccidere?

sei fuori strada, davvero


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non mettere sullo stesso piano cose che non c'entrano niente
> 
> io ho tradito: vuoi dirmi che ho la predisposizione al crimine? che per questo potrei rubare? uccidere?
> 
> sei fuori strada, davvero



Quintina cosa ti ha spinta a non tradire piu'?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quintina cosa ti ha spinta a non tradire piu'?


 

tradire non mi ha dato quello che mi mancava

forse mi ha dato il sesso - che mi mancava - ma ho imparato a vivere bene anche senza

ho cercato di essere più affettuosa e più coccolosa con i miei bambini (lo ero già, ma ora lo sono di più) per appagare tutta la mia fame di affetto

ho imparato ad accettare mio marito per come è, ho imparato ad accettare che ha delle cose che non mi piacciono, ma anche tante che mi piacciono



ho smesso di tradire perché tradire non era la soluzione al mio malessere

e perché non voglio più mettere a rischio la mia famiglia, che è la cosa più preziosa che ho


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> tradire non mi ha dato quello che mi mancava
> 
> forse mi ha dato il sesso - che mi mancava - ma ho imparato a vivere bene anche senza
> 
> ...



Concordo con te :up: .



PS Questo fa di te una persona "speciale"   .


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> tradire non mi ha dato quello che mi mancava
> 
> forse mi ha dato il sesso - che mi mancava - ma ho imparato a vivere bene anche senza
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, tu vai a parare su omicidio, ogni crimine è crimine e ci sono persone che ne hanno la predisposizione. I traditori hanno la predisposizione del crimine, in quanto non vedono la grandezza della merdata che fanno e la minimizzano, credi che un omicida non si autoassolva dicendo che era per un valido motivo? Tutti i copevoli di qualcosa si autoassolvono in maniera più o meno simile minimizzando quello che hanno fatto. Vogliamo perdonare i traditori? Il prossimo turno sarà quello dei ladri e dei truffatrori, dopo abbassando ancora un poco l'asta potremmo passare ai rapinatori e così via. E' una questione di moralità della società, il tradimento non deve mai essere capito e compreso, perchè partendo da quello nel giro di un secolo si diventerebbe dei ciuccelloni senza alcun valore, semplice, lineare e banale come significato. Io posso capire un traditore, ma non per ciò un traditore non si merita la rovina totale, si merita di perdere tutta la famiglia e di non poter più avere una vita sociale per me.



Caro Daniele  sapessi come e' difficile discutere con te quando fai l'estremista  .


Rilassati  .


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

Semplicemente dico che i traditori hanno una moralità ormai andata, si può ridere e scherzare con loro, ma sinceramente non affiderei neppure 1 euro a un traditore, perchè se vedesse quell'euro come prorpio vantaggio a cui non vuole rinunciare...non ci rinuncerebbe. Quintina, tu hai tradito per altri motivi, ma pensa,in quel mentre non pensavi di avere il diritto di farlo?? Che in fondo ti meritavi quello che ti prendevi? Questo atteggiamento è da sotterrare, nessuno si merita di prendersi quello che è sulle spalle degli altri e su questo io sempre ragiono. Non condanno a vita, solo che se devo pensare di chi fidarmi un traditore non è per nulla nella top ten, manca di un qualcosa per fidarsi e non mi si può dare torto per questo. Anzi, vi dirò, anche amando la mia donna, se mi dicesse che ha tradito per motivi del genere che ho detto...io la lascerei senza pensarci, soffrendo, ma seriamente salvando me stesso da quella medesima fine, non credo che le persone possano cambiare in fondo al loro animo e anche se fosse, non voglio provarlo sulla mia pelle.
Quintina, io potrò sempre capirti per quello che hai fatto e per come è fatto tuo marito, umanamente lo farò e magari hai imparato qualcosa da quello che hai fatto, ma è un tuo guadagno illecito e come tale te lo ripeto, non era per te. 
Chi cresce con una esperienza del genere ha maturato una consapevolezza che non gli appartiene, non esiste reato per questo, ma almeno io voglio solo dire che devono essere consapevoli di essere stati seppur poco dei ladri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Nemmeno io capisco questo paragone tra il tradimento e l'omicidio.

In certe circostanze mi sono sentita tradita anch'io, però ho sempre pensato che il comportamento delle persone che agivano verso di me in un modo che io ritenevo illecito rientrasse comunque nei loro diritti.

E questo mi ha fatto reagire, non morire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente dico che i traditori hanno una moralità ormai andata, si può ridere e scherzare con loro, ma sinceramente non affiderei neppure 1 euro a un traditore, perchè se vedesse quell'euro come prorpio vantaggio a cui non vuole rinunciare...non ci rinuncerebbe. Quintina, tu hai tradito per altri motivi, ma pensa,in quel mentre non pensavi di avere il diritto di farlo?? Che in fondo ti meritavi quello che ti prendevi? Questo atteggiamento è da sotterrare, nessuno si merita di prendersi quello che è sulle spalle degli altri e su questo io sempre ragiono. *Non condanno a vita, solo che se devo pensare di chi fidarmi un traditore non è per nulla nella top ten, manca di un qualcosa per fidarsi e non mi si può dare torto per questo*. Anzi, vi dirò, anche amando la mia donna, se mi dicesse che ha tradito per motivi del genere che ho detto...io la lascerei senza pensarci, soffrendo, ma seriamente salvando me stesso da quella medesima fine, non credo che le persone possano cambiare in fondo al loro animo e anche se fosse, non voglio provarlo sulla mia pelle.
> Quintina, io potrò sempre capirti per quello che hai fatto e per come è fatto tuo marito, umanamente lo farò e magari hai imparato qualcosa da quello che hai fatto, ma è un tuo *guadagno illecito* e come tale te lo ripeto, non era per te.
> Chi cresce con una esperienza del genere ha maturato una consapevolezza che non gli appartiene, non esiste reato per questo, ma almeno io voglio solo dire che* devono essere consapevoli di essere stati seppur poco dei ladri.*


 
Io non ti dò torto sul fatto di non fidarti , l'importante è che tu riesca a stabilire chi è stato o è un traditore, cosa non facile.

Ho scoperto che il mio amatissimo collega di lavoro, che si sta affermando sempre più come persona e lavoratore affidabile e sta raggiungendo successi lavorativi meritatissimi, sposato da vent'anni e con figli grandi ha appena chiuso una storia parallela durata ben sei anni con una ex collega. Dovrei vederlo come innaffidabile in tutto il resto per questo motivo?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non ti dò torto sul fatto di non fidarti , l'importante è che tu riesca a stabilire chi è stato o è un traditore, cosa non facile.
> 
> Ho scoperto che il mio amatissimo collega di lavoro, che si sta affermando sempre più come persona e lavoratore affidabile e sta raggiungendo successi lavorativi meritatissimi, sposato da vent'anni e con figli grandi ha appena chiuso una storia parallela durata ben sei anni con una ex collega. Dovrei vederlo come innaffidabile in tutto il resto per questo motivo?


Brava Chiara, condivido.

PS: senza volerlo hai descritto un pò me (eccetto la relazione parallela così lunga, che x me è sbagliata)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Brava Chiara, condivido.
> 
> PS: senza volerlo hai descritto un pò me (eccetto la relazione parallela così lunga, che x me è sbagliata)


Anch'io non sono fatta per quel tipo di relazioni, ritengo che potrebbero  ostacolare la buona riuscita del lavoro e per questo mi astengo dall'entrare troppo in confidenza con persone del mio ambiente lavorativo, .
Ma a quanto pare ci sono persone che le cercano e che pensano esattamente il contrario, cioè che peace&love nel'ambiente di lavoro contribuisca alla buona realizzazione dello stesso.  :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Per me, non è la scopata occasionale che mi lascia perplessa …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...è quello che ha fatto per anni il mio fidanzato, anche quando si conviveva, anche se non ero ancora sua moglie.
Mi sono chiesta tante volte come abbia potuto farlo, ora non me lo domando più perché so che è tipico dei traditori che lo fanno solo per i motivi scritti da Hirohito.
E il fatto che il mio matrimonio sia cominciato all'insegna delle menzogne e degli inganni mi provoca un tale dolore...
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io non sono fatta per quel tipo di relazioni, ritengo che potrebbero  ostacolare la buona riuscita del lavoro e per questo mi astengo dall'entrare troppo in confidenza con persone del mio ambiente lavorativo, .
> Ma a quanto pare ci sono persone che le cercano e che pensano esattamente il contrario, cioè che peace&love nel'ambiente di lavoro contribuisca alla buona realizzazione dello stesso.  :carneval:


Meglio dire "Peas & Love".....
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quinti', tutti possono commetere un errore nella vita, nessuno e' perfetto ... ma perseverare sempre con lo stesso errore e' diabolico, o no?



Ecco, è quello che penso anch'io. E' il tradimento ripetuto a risultare inaccettabile...eppure mi sforzo, ma probabilmente va al di là dell'umana comprensione.
A volte penso che sia un mio limite, ma poi mi dico che forse nessuna ci riuscirebbe: tutte noi vogliamo essere al primo posto per i nostri uomini, e quando mio marito mi conferma che io lo sono stata sempre non so se ridere o dargli uno schiaffone...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, è quello che penso anch'io. E' il tradimento ripetuto a risultare inaccettabile...*eppure mi sforzo*, ma probabilmente va al di là dell'umana comprensione.
> A volte *penso che sia un mio limite*, ma poi mi dico che forse nessuna ci riuscirebbe: tutte noi vogliamo essere al primo posto per i nostri uomini, e quando mio marito mi conferma che io lo sono stata sempre non so se ridere o dargli uno schiaffone...


 
Non dovresti sforzarti, non è un tuo limite.

Dovresti fare quello che ti senti, non quello che pensi possa far piacere a tuo marito.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente dico che i traditori hanno una moralità ormai andata, si può ridere e scherzare con loro, ma sinceramente non affiderei neppure 1 euro a un traditore, perchè se vedesse quell'euro come prorpio vantaggio a cui non vuole rinunciare...non ci rinuncerebbe. Quintina, tu hai tradito per altri motivi, ma pensa,in quel mentre non pensavi di avere il diritto di farlo?? Che in fondo ti meritavi quello che ti prendevi? Questo atteggiamento è da sotterrare, nessuno si merita di prendersi quello che è sulle spalle degli altri e su questo io sempre ragiono. Non condanno a vita, solo che se devo pensare di chi fidarmi un traditore non è per nulla nella top ten, manca di un qualcosa per fidarsi e non mi si può dare torto per questo. Anzi, vi dirò, anche amando la mia donna, se mi dicesse che ha tradito per motivi del genere che ho detto...io la lascerei senza pensarci, soffrendo, ma seriamente salvando me stesso da quella medesima fine, non credo che le persone possano cambiare in fondo al loro animo e anche se fosse, non voglio provarlo sulla mia pelle.
> Quintina, io potrò sempre capirti per quello che hai fatto e per come è fatto tuo marito, umanamente lo farò e magari hai imparato qualcosa da quello che hai fatto, ma è un tuo guadagno illecito e come tale te lo ripeto, non era per te.
> Chi cresce con una esperienza del genere ha maturato una consapevolezza che non gli appartiene, non esiste reato per questo, ma almeno io voglio solo dire che devono essere consapevoli di essere stati seppur poco dei ladri.



Daniele, al di là della tua rigidità mentale, non posso non dirti che un po' di ragione ce l'hai quando affermi che chi tradisce, specie se persevera, non ha una grande levatura morale.
Purtroppo è così, e ci sto male a dirlo.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, è quello che penso anch'io. E' il tradimento ripetuto a risultare inaccettabile...eppure mi sforzo, ma probabilmente va al di là dell'umana comprensione.
> A volte penso che sia un mio limite, ma poi mi dico che forse nessuna ci riuscirebbe: tutte noi vogliamo essere al primo posto per i nostri uomini, e quando mio marito mi conferma che io lo sono stata sempre non so se ridere o dargli uno schiaffone...


Ma se la pensi così, mandalo a quel paese, no ?

Se mia moglie scoprisse un mio tradimento e decidesse di restarmi accanto comunque, ma facendomelo pesare a vita, io farei ancora peggio....


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, è quello che penso anch'io. E' il tradimento ripetuto a risultare inaccettabile...eppure mi sforzo, ma probabilmente va al di là dell'umana comprensione.
> A volte penso che sia un mio limite, ma poi mi dico che forse nessuna ci riuscirebbe: tutte noi vogliamo essere al primo posto per i nostri uomini, e *quando mio marito mi conferma che io lo sono stata sempre non so se ridere o dargli uno schiaffone...*



Lui ha vissuto (come tantissimi uomini ) come l'uomo del:








arrivato a casa faceva click e   disattivava l'azione precedente  :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Daniele, al di là della tua rigidità mentale, non posso non dirti che un po' di ragione ce l'hai quando affermi che chi tradisce, specie se persevera, non ha una grande levatura morale.
> Purtroppo è così, e ci sto male a dirlo.


Ahahahahahah.....questa è bella..... ma cosa cavolo avete nella testa ?

Come se non esistessero ladri, assassini e venduti/corrotti tra le persone monogame e fedeli.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Daniele, al di là della tua rigidità mentale, non posso non dirti che un po' di ragione ce l'hai quando affermi che *chi tradisce, specie se persevera, non ha una grande levatura morale.*
> Purtroppo è così, e ci sto male a dirlo.


Tu pensi questo di tuo marito?


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non dovresti sforzarti, non è un tuo limite.
> 
> Dovresti fare quello che ti senti, non quello che pensi possa far piacere a tuo marito.



E' difficile fare quello che mi sento: voglio stare con lui, ma al tempo stesso non
ci voglio stare.
Se non rientrasse a casa la sera starei male, ma quando siamo insieme provo spesso rabbia e profondo malessere, a parte quando facciamo sesso, che è ancora più passionale di prima, solo allora non esiste più nulla a parte io e lui, ma non possiamo mica farlo 24 ore su 24 !

Quindi, oltre ad avere un quasi estraneo accanto da riscoprire completamente sono anch'io una perfetta sconosciuta per me stessa.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' difficile fare quello che mi sento: voglio stare con lui, ma al tempo stesso non
> ci voglio stare.
> Se non rientrasse a casa la sera starei male, ma quando siamo insieme provo spesso rabbia e profondo malessere, a parte quando facciamo sesso, che è ancora più passionale di prima, solo allora non esiste più nulla a parte io e lui, ma non possiamo mica farlo 24 ore su 24 !
> 
> Quindi, oltre ad avere un quasi estraneo accanto da riscoprire completamente sono anch'io una perfetta sconosciuta per me stessa.


Ecco perchè sapere a volte non è necessario nè desiderabile.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' difficile fare quello che mi sento: voglio stare con lui, ma al tempo stesso non
> ci voglio stare.
> Se non rientrasse a casa la sera starei male, ma quando siamo insieme provo spesso rabbia e profondo malessere, a parte quando facciamo sesso, che è ancora più passionale di prima, solo allora non esiste più nulla a parte io e lui, *ma non possiamo mica farlo 24 ore su 24* !
> 
> Quindi, oltre ad avere un quasi estraneo accanto da riscoprire completamente *sono anch'io una perfetta sconosciuta per me stessa*.


*Perchè no?*
*Che bello, hai a possibilità di ricostruire te stessa come persona nuova. Non pensi a questo? *


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Perchè no?*
> *Che bello, hai a possibilità di ricostruire te stessa come persona nuova. Non pensi a questo? *


Ripensarsi e ricostruirsi costa fatica dolore scelte....  e non è detto che il risultato sia positivo.

Ci vogliono le palle.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Perchè no?*
> *Che bello, hai a possibilità di ricostruire te stessa come persona nuova. Non pensi a questo? *


Si, ma a che prezzo tutta questa ricostruzione 


Chiara ti faccio una semplice domanda (sempre se ti va di rispondere) ... tuo marito ti ha mai tradita?


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

*1)*
QUOTE=Hirohito;151053]Ma se la pensi così, mandalo a quel paese, no ?

Se mia moglie scoprisse un mio tradimento e decidesse di restarmi accanto comunque, ma facendomelo pesare a vita, io farei ancora peggio....[/QUOTE]

*2)*


Hirohito ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah.....questa è bella..... ma cosa cavolo avete nella testa ?
> 
> Come se non esistessero ladri, assassini e venduti/corrotti tra le persone monogame e fedeli.....


*3)*


Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco perchè sapere a volte non è necessario nè desiderabile.....




Ti rispondo:

1)
Chi fa pesare a vita rinfacciando è uno str...o  ancora peggiore, infatti sono nella fase "decisionale"
2)
Infatti, anche i personaggi che citi tu sono di basso profilo con varie sfumature e differenze fra loro, ma fra loro trovano un loro posticino anche i traditori, se si stringono bene bene ci stanno tutti...

3)
Hai ragione, queste cose non dovrebbero mai saltar fuori.
Io, fidandomi troppo della mia apertura mentale, ne sono stata sopraffatta


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

1)


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu pensi questo di tuo marito?


2)


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Perchè no?*
> 3)
> *Che bello, hai a possibilità di ricostruire te stessa come persona nuova. Non pensi a questo? *



1) purtroppo sì, e lui lo sa

2) se mi insegni un trucchetto o due per riuscirci: sono tutta orecchi!!

3) la vedrei come una sfida e a me le sfide piacciono.
Ma come qualcuno ha detto: ci vogliono le palle e io non so se ce le ho


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma se la pensi così, mandalo a quel paese, no ?
> 
> Se mia moglie scoprisse un mio tradimento e decidesse di restarmi accanto comunque, ma facendomelo pesare a vita, io farei ancora peggio....


Ma perchè peggio?
Se te lo fa pesare a vita, ti allontani e le dici...quando avrai finito di farmelo pesare...torno no?
E' molto importante quello che dici, quando dici, che sai vivere senza di lei.
In fondo è solo un essere umano, con pregi e difetti come tutti gli altri no?
A me comunque piace molto stroncare ogni polemica sul nascere.
In fondo aver investito su mia moglie solo poco, alla lunga ha pagato.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ripensarsi e ricostruirsi costa fatica dolore scelte....  e non è detto che il risultato sia positivo.
> 
> Ci vogliono le palle.




Ti vorrei fare una domanda se puoi rispondermi.

Non ti comporta nessun disagio, nessun minimo senso di colpa fare quello che fai, anche se occasionalmente, e cioè consumare il tradimento e poi rientrare a casa da tua moglie facendo finta di nulla?

Se così è, siete degli alieni...

P.s. pensaci su, ma sii sincero: proprio nessun turbamento.....un pensiero rimosso...etc.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Mi piaci, Diletta.... davvero.

Brava, una così non può che uscirne, presto o tardi, in qualche modo*


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti vorrei fare una domanda se puoi rispondermi.
> 
> Non ti comporta nessun disagio, nessun minimo senso di colpa fare quello che fai, anche se occasionalmente, e cioè consumare il tradimento e poi rientrare a casa da tua moglie facendo finta di nulla?
> 
> ...


Certo che mi dispiace.... ma parlare di sensi di colpa è eccessivo. Sarà che dentro di me so bene che è con lei che ho scelto di vivere, e che per me è importante. Non indispensabile, ma importante.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Certo che mi dispiace.... ma parlare di sensi di colpa è eccessivo. Sarà che dentro di me so bene che è con lei che ho scelto di vivere, e che per me è importante. Non indispensabile, ma importante.


Cio nonostante non demordi, anzi insisti.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cio nonostante non demordi, anzi insisti.


Non me le vado a cercare. E non me ne capita una al mese, sia chiaro.

Passerà.... con gli anni passerà.....


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non me le vado a cercare. E non me ne capita una al mese, sia chiaro.
> 
> Passerà.... con gli anni passerà.....



Stesse parole del mio uomo "non me le sono mai andate a cercare", queste parole mi rincuorano molto !!

Altra domanda, poi non ti rompo più (per oggi!), secondo te è probabile che un libertino a cui piacciono così tanto le donne, possa diventare un santo per scelta e volontà sua, passando in poco tempo da un estremo all'altro? 

Secondo me, è inevitabile qualche "ricaduta", come infatti è successo...      

Ma non me lo dirà mai e in cuor mio so che è giusto così

Passerà, lo so che con gli anni passerà....ma con gli anni "passerò" anch'io, e dopo non me ne fregherà più un cavolo, è ora che me ne può ancora fregare.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stesse parole del mio uomo "non me le sono mai andate a cercare", queste parole mi rincuorano molto !!
> 
> Altra domanda, poi non ti rompo più (per oggi!), secondo te è probabile che un libertino a cui piacciono così tanto le donne, possa diventare un santo per scelta e volontà sua, passando in poco tempo da un estremo all'altro?
> 
> ...


Hai interpetato tutto al meglio.
Un libertino di tanto in tanto ci ricadrà.... magari sempre meno, con gli anni, per ovvie ragioni...
E alla fine ci si ritroverà a fare i conti, da soli o in due.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ma a che prezzo tutta questa ricostruzione
> 
> 
> Chiara ti faccio una semplice domanda (sempre se ti va di rispondere) ... tuo marito ti ha mai tradita?


 
Marì, non lo so.

Abbiamo fatto esperienze insieme, l'ho visto fisicamente _abbracciare_ altre donne, ma si trattava di un gioco condiviso.

L'anno scorso un uomo mi telefonò per giorni dicendomi che mio marito mi stava tradendo con una sua dipendente, gran bella donna (costui diceva di essere l'ex marito di lei e che mi informava per aiutarmi a salvare la mia famiglia...ma pensa te:unhappy.

Io non indagai: la signora in questione esiste, lavora ancora presso mio marito ed è molto _attiva , _se così si può dire: non la considero pericolosa, anche se ci fosse qualcosa tra loro. So, perchè me lo ha raccontato lui, che mentre ero in vacanza con la bimba sono usciti insieme a cena e a  ballare.

Io e lui continuiamo a fare l'amore, a volte scopiamo e basta. Lui continua a desiderarmi, facendomi pesare il fatto che non lo facciamo abbastanza spesso ( per quel che sarebbe il suo desiderio): a volte lo sento lontano, come se volesse difendersi da qualcosa che io gli impongo.

Non so se mi tradisce, se anche lo facesse io non mi sento seconda a nessuna.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Marì, non lo so.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto esperienze insieme, l'ho visto fisicamente _abbracciare_ altre donne, ma si trattava di un gioco condiviso.
> 
> ...



Quindi la cosa ti lascia indifferente ... in questo caso meglio per te  .


Andiamo avanti.


Comunque grazie per avermi risposto con molta franchezza k:.


----------



## elena (25 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Marì, non lo so.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto esperienze insieme, l'ho visto fisicamente _abbracciare_ altre donne, ma si trattava di un gioco condiviso.
> 
> ...


...le sensazioni sono alla base di tutto
soprattutto certe sensazioni...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stesse parole del mio uomo "non me le sono mai andate a cercare", queste parole mi rincuorano molto !!
> 
> Altra domanda, poi non ti rompo più (per oggi!), secondo te è probabile che un libertino a cui piacciono così tanto le donne, possa diventare un santo per scelta e volontà sua, passando in poco tempo da un estremo all'altro?
> 
> ...


Eccoti la vita di un libertino: Alla fine prese gli ordini minori.

Quando si dice essere sottovalutati. Un autore grande, talmente grande da sfiorare il gigantesco, un compositore che potrebbe tranquillamente sedersi al fianco di numi tutelari come Beethoven, Chopin, Brahms, Schumann e via elencando, viene considerato per anni poco meno che un istrione, un fenomeno da baraccone buono solo per esibire bellurie tecniche di grande impegno e di facile presa. E invece stiamo parlando non solo del più grande pianista mai esistito (e questo è scontato), ma anche di uno dei compositori più geniali e autenticamente visionari della storia.

Personaggio mistico e carnale, depressivo e al tempo stesso vitale, il nome di Liszt ha generato un culto, una conventicola di adoratori ben consapevoli che dietro al genio dell'ormai celebre "Sonata in Si minore" (e c'è voluto un secolo per capire che si tratta di un immenso capolavoro), si cela (anche) colui che nelle opere della maturità ha disseccato gli orizzonti tonali tradizionali, riducendo il concetto di melodia ad un ammasso di lugubri lacerti sonori; l'uomo che per primo ha osato scrivere un brano dichiaratamente atonale, la stupenda "Bagatella senza tonalità" (ben prima di Schoenberg).
Gli adepti sanno che negli incunaboli lisztiani si celano esoterici labirinti, pagine che si affiancano a quelle più conosciute in cui lo scintillio della diteggiatura stordisce l'ascoltatore ingenuo - ma la zampata lisztiana è pronta a colpire anche nelle pagine più innocue.
Perché Liszt è anche questo: un mondo tutto da esplorare, un pianeta in cui si incorre in lande desolate come in colline ubertose, in oasi ritempranti come in punitive radure espiatorie.

Anche la sua vita rispecchia quella caleidoscopica pienezza e varietà caratteristica delle esistenze più complesse. Nato a Doborjan (oggi Raiding), Ungheria, il 22 ottobre 1811, dopo aver iniziato precocissimo lo studio del pianoforte con il padre Adam, funzionario del principe Esterházy, a undici anni Franz Liszt si trasferisce con la famiglia a Vienna dove può seguire lezioni di composizione con Salieri e di pianoforte con Czerny, uno dei più rinomati virtuosi dell'epoca. Nel 1823 è a Parigi dove studia teoria e composizione con Paer ma viene rifiutato al Conservatorio della capitale da Cherubini.

Nel 1825, quando già si era fatto conoscere come pianista, suona a Londra al cospetto di Re Giorgio IV. Lo stesso anno completa la sua unica opera "Don Sanche" che debutterà a Parigi. La sua fama di interprete cresce e nel 1826 è in tournée in Francia e Svizzera pur proseguendo gli studi con Reicha.

Dal 1828 si stabilisce a Parigi dove vive insegnando musica; incappa in uno sfortunato affare con Caroline de Saint-Cricq che lo porta in uno stato di frustrazione e depressione che riuscirà a superare solo con l'aiuto della lettura e della fede. Nel 1830 fa parte del pubblico che assiste alla prima esecuzione della Sinfonia Fantastica di Hector Berlioz; farà inoltre la conoscenza di Mendellsohn e Chopin.

Nel 1833 Liszt conosce una delle donne che segneranno la sua vita, la contessa Marie d'Agoult; l'anno seguente George Sand. Nel 1835 fugge in Svizzera con Marie d'Agoult che lo farà diventare padre di Blandine; inizia intanto a comporre "Album d'un voyageur". Nel 1836 fa conoscere Chopin a George Sand. L'anno seguente scrive i "12 grand études" e combatte il famoso duello musicale contro Thalberg. Ne esce vittorioso.

A Como intanto nasce la secondogenita Cosima e nel 1839 il figlio maschio Daniel; Liszt inizia la composizione della parte Italiana dei suoi "Annes de Pelerinage" ma fa anche la conoscenza, nel 1840, di due figure fondamentali (per lui e per la storia della musica): Schumann e Wagner. Con quest'ultimo il sodalizio, in nome del progetto di una musica per l'avvenire, è immediato e trasforma il diabolico pianista, ormai anche idolo delle folle in senso pienamente moderno, in uno dei più accesi sostenitori dell'arte totale di Richard Wagner. Il carteggio che ci è rimasto costituisce un documento di rara intensità e profondità poetica.

I concerti in giro per il mondo si susseguono frenetici ma nel 1844 rompe con Marie d'Agoult; incontra nel 1847 a Kiev la principessa Caroline Von Sayn-Wittgenstein con la quale si trasferisce in Polonia. Insediatosi a Weimar nel 1848 inizia la composizione del poema sinfonico "Les Préludes" e della Sinfonia "Berg".

Durante la rivolta di Dresda del 1849, Liszt aiuta Wagner, noto rivoluzionario, a fuggire in Svizzera. Sono anni di febbrile rigurgito creativo, innumerevoli sono i capolavori che escono dalla sua penna (il poema sinfonico "Mazeppa", la Sonata, i due concerti per pianoforte ed orchestra n.1, il "Totentanz", e centinaia di pezzi pianistici), anche se la morte del tredicenne Daniel lo prostra notevolmente.

Nel 1861, durante un viaggio a Parigi, suonerà per Napoleone III e conoscerà Georges Bizet. Lo stesso anno a Roma cercherà di sposare Caroline Von Sayn-Wittgenstein, la quale però non riuscirà a farsi annullare il precedente matrimonio.

Nel 1862 compone lo stupendo "Cantico del sol di San Francesco d'Assisi" e deve sopportare la morte della primogenita Blandine. A questo punto una crisi mistica lo porta alla decisione di entrare nel monastero della Madonna del Rosario di Roma. La relazione che nel frattempo era nata tra la figlia Cosima ed il suo pupillo Richard Wagner minano i rapporti con quest'ultimo.

Nel 1864, in memoria di Blandine, scrive "La Notte" e nel 1865 finalmente può gioire della nascita di Isolde frutto dell'unione di Cosima e Wagner. In Vaticano intanto riceve gli ordini minori. La sua vena compositiva si volge sempre più verso la musica sacra; compone la "Missa Choralis" e il "Christus" (1867).

Nel 1870 la figlia Cosima ottiene il divorzio dal precedente matrimonio e può sposare finalmente Wagner, evento che due anni dopo porterà i due a riconciliarsi. Anche questi ultimi anni sono comunque assai fecondi, basti ricordare, accanto a decine di pagine di straordinaria bellezza, ora metafisiche ora potenti e coinvolgenti, alcune versioni di Romance oubliée, l'orchestrazione del Secondo Mephisto walzer, i Valse oubliée n.1, 2, 3 e 4.

Nel 1886 Liszt affronta un viaggio a Londra per riceve alcune onorificenze incontrando il Principe di Galles e la Regina Vittoria, nonché, a Parigi, l'uomo destinato a sconvolgere forse più ancora di lui la concezione stessa dell'arte musicale: Claude Debussy. In Germania, durante il festival di Bayeruth dello stesso anno (festival com'è noto creato da Wagner) Franz Liszt si ammala gravemente di polmonite. Muore il 31 luglio 1886.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2011)

*Hiro...*

In gioventù....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_FCTTmr8JM



Alla fine...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fVJKFMqyXw&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Marì, non lo so.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto esperienze insieme, l'ho visto fisicamente _abbracciare_ altre donne, ma si trattava di un gioco condiviso.
> 
> ...


 però, chiara, non si tratta di essere prime o seconde a qualcuno o di un desiderio sessuale che permane  ...ma di trasparenza su fatti determinanti.
fermo restando che se è quello che va bene a voi deve necessariamente andar bene a tutti , è inevitabile cogliere una lontananza emotiva che qualche origine deve pur avere.
capisco che per coerenza tu non indaghi perché sai bene che non potresti recriminargli quello che tu stessa vivi ...però un minimo di sofferenza incoerente ma spontanea coglie tutti quelli che amano solitamente , nel tuo caso sembra che quello che vi leghi sia un rapporto amicale.l'augurio è che non arrivi mai per te o per lui l'euforia di un amore improvviso.
ma  se tutto è sereno  se ne giova la bambina e la vita quotidiana.


----------



## sa_65 (26 Giugno 2011)

*nuovo tradito? the final act*

Ciao care amiche/i, anche se alle prime debbo fare un rimprovero: io ho cercato il Vs pensiero e la Vs sensibiltà, visto ke io subisco da una Vs simile, e vi siete perse a kazzeggiare tra voi e i Vs problemi,  mentre ringrazio sopr. hiroito e daneile, ancke il povero amico Niko (più palle niko...), x la schiettezza, xchè io sono kosì, nn mi piacciono le persone ke evitano il confronto.
Abbiamo alla fine deciso (???), ho deciso,visto ke lei ha detto, visto ke io volevo solo la verità, di nn volermi più, di nn volere in futuro più stare kon me, di essere innamorato di un'altro  (???), senza mai nominarlo, se restava sarebbe rimasta xchè io lo volevo ma di nn chiederle se era felice perke nn lo sarebbe stata, xchè il matrimonio è una gabbia, gli amici sparlano, ecc.
Io le ho quindi detto ke x me si può anke separare da subito, ke il mio orgoglio e la mia autostima non sono in vendita, e quindi pieno accordo a lei di separarsi, io andrò via tra qualke giorno permettendole almeno 15 gg di riflessione, probabilmente dalla sua amica del cuore coetanea single (????), non mi interessa kon quali risultati.
La mia ormai è una storia chiusa, lo diko con dispiacere x le mie figlie, ke mi amano senza se e senza ma, e se sapessero ...ma da parte mia nn sapranno mai niente avendomi detto LEI  ke se io nn avessi indagato, se nn l'avessi messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità , forse nn sarebbe stata costretta ad indagarsi così a fondo sui suoi sentimenti e forse se avessi fatto gestire a leii....forse nn ci sarebbe stato niente...ma secondo voi una cosa così puà essere accettabile? comunque, *è colpa mia xche il suo l'ha fatta sentire desiderabile, l'ha contesa a me e questo ha fatto ke lei si innamorasse del fatto ke lui avrebbe subito lasciato moglie e figli all'indomani(detto e ripetuto decine di volte) se solo mia moglie gli avesse detto: ok.
*Ad oggi kuesta è la situazione: stamane mi si è avvinghiata e mi ha kiesto di fare l'amore, ke abbiamo fatto con grande passione, ke secondo lei *io nn ho mai avuto*????da maschio mi mangio i cosidetti x tutte le volte ke sono andato in bianco xchè lei onn aveva voglia, o era tarxdi, ao aveva sonno....*ecc., mie care amike cosa dite*, a noi ci prendete sempre x i .....e noi subiamo, e poi alla fine nn abbiamo passione.*Scusate i toni e lo sfogo*, ma sono ink......nero, xckè sarò costretto cmque a cambiar vita, subendo, anke se Lei dice ke quando va male* è kolpa di tutti e due*, e ke se una si vuole separare, anke se nn sa perke, deve poterlo fare in qualsiasi momento a discapito di famiglia, figli, marito, ecc...*la parità dei diritti vi ha dato alla testa,* magari se un marito, se voi nn volete vi usa violenza siete anke contente...perke ha passione e vi desidera....puah...
di nuovo scusate lo sfogo, dovuto al caldo e alla mia situazione, ma io kon il cervello ci vivo e alla mia domanda "io ti lascio, in maniera civile,* ma almeno è meglio di me sessaualmente, nn mi risponde e kuindi nn sapro mai se sono andati sino in fondo*...anke se sinc. non me ne importa un k.....*chi non mi ama non mi merita.*...e sarà sempre di kuesto avviso...anke se hai affianco una bella donna (sinora l'ho avuta) se nn ti ama e nn ti apprezza, se vuole ci si deve separare anke subito....(niko rifletti, devi darti *una sveglia, vero hirotoito?).*Per parte mia, tornando single , me la spasserò alla stragrande, alla *hirotoito...xchè io non ero bastardo dentro, nn l'avrei mai fatto a mia moglie, ma a breve sarò di nuovo sulla piazza....e nn so cosà possa succedere xchè se voglio seduco...no problem...
*care amiche/i, io vi sauto caramente,  e comunque, come al solito farò un buon uso dei VS pensieri e esperienze... a  presto....bye:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2011)

Non rispondo perchè non so che dire...
Mi spiace, Sa, non so se era evitabile o se valesse la pena evitarlo, di certo lo capirete.
Intanto, continuo a pensare che di "atti finali" ce ne possono essere a decine uno di seguito all'altro, in un matrimonio.
In bocca al lupo qualunque sia l'atto finale definitivo...


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao care amiche/i, anche se alle prime debbo fare un rimprovero: io ho cercato il Vs pensiero e la Vs sensibiltà, visto ke io subisco da una Vs simile, e vi siete perse a kazzeggiare tra voi e i Vs problemi,  mentre ringrazio sopr. hiroito e daneile, ancke il povero amico Niko (più palle niko...), x la schiettezza, xchè io sono kosì, nn mi piacciono le persone ke evitano il confronto.
> Abbiamo alla fine deciso (???), ho deciso,visto ke lei ha detto, visto ke io volevo solo la verità, di nn volermi più, di nn volere in futuro più stare kon me, di essere innamorato di un'altro  (???), senza mai nominarlo, se restava sarebbe rimasta xchè io lo volevo ma di nn chiederle se era felice perke nn lo sarebbe stata, xchè il matrimonio è una gabbia, gli amici sparlano, ecc.
> Io le ho quindi detto ke x me si può anke separare da subito, ke il mio orgoglio e la mia autostima non sono in vendita, e quindi pieno accordo a lei di separarsi, io andrò via tra qualke giorno permettendole almeno 15 gg di riflessione, probabilmente dalla sua amica del cuore coetanea single (????), non mi interessa kon quali risultati.
> La mia ormai è una storia chiusa, lo diko con dispiacere x le mie figlie, ke mi amano senza se e senza ma, e se sapessero ...ma da parte mia nn sapranno mai niente avendomi detto LEI  ke se io nn avessi indagato, se nn l'avessi messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità , forse nn sarebbe stata costretta ad indagarsi così a fondo sui suoi sentimenti e forse se avessi fatto gestire a leii....forse nn ci sarebbe stato niente...ma secondo voi una cosa così puà essere accettabile? comunque, *è colpa mia xche il suo l'ha fatta sentire desiderabile, l'ha contesa a me e questo ha fatto ke lei si innamorasse del fatto ke lui avrebbe subito lasciato moglie e figli all'indomani(detto e ripetuto decine di volte) se solo mia moglie gli avesse detto: ok.
> ...


Carissimo Sa, io penso tu stia percorrendo la strada giusta. Direi l'unica strada. Altre non ce ne sono. 
Se hai questa forza e non torni indietro, anche di fronte alle difficoltà che arriveranno, TU SEI IL VINCENTE. Tu stai riprendendo te stesso, la tua dignità : adesso l'uomo cazzuto sei tu, e lei è una povera illusa che, al 99%,  tra poco andrà a sbattere di fronte ad un muro. Perchè l'innamoramento passa, e ci si ritrova di nuovo con una routine da affrontare e problemi (quadruplicati) da risolvere.
Pensa a te e a quanto sei forte. Ce la farai. 
Di fronte a te mi tolgo il cappello.

Un abbraccio

Hiro


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Carissimo Sa, io penso tu stia percorrendo la strada giusta. Direi l'unica strada. Altre non ce ne sono.
> Se hai questa forza e non torni indietro, anche di fronte alle difficoltà che arriveranno, TU SEI IL VINCENTE. Tu stai riprendendo te stesso, la tua dignità : adesso l'uomo cazzuto sei tu, e lei è una povera illusa che, al 99%, tra poco andrà a sbattere di fronte ad un muro. Perchè l'innamoramento passa, e ci si ritrova di nuovo con una routine da affrontare e problemi (quadruplicati) da risolvere.
> Pensa a te e a quanto sei forte. Ce la farai.
> Di fronte a te mi tolgo il cappello.
> ...


Torno qua'dopo 1 settimana,ero anzi eravamo io e mia moglie,in ferie..non nascondo che leggere sa_65 mi provoca un forte imbarazzo.
Concordo con te amico,lui e'davvero un vincente ha palle e schiena dritta,e la sua strada la vedo bella e avvincente.
L'imbarazzo mi viene,eccome,perche'io pur non mancandomi niente,corro dietro in questo momento alla moglie di un'altro,e lei mica e'dispiaciuta....questo anche se non mi manca niente,anzi ho molto di piu'di tutti...il brutto e'che non e'l'unica,che cerco.


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Torno qua'dopo 1 settimana,ero anzi eravamo io e mia moglie,in ferie..non nascondo che leggere sa_65 mi provoca un forte imbarazzo.
> Concordo con te amico,lui e'davvero un vincente ha palle e schiena dritta,e la sua strada la vedo bella e avvincente.
> L'imbarazzo mi viene,eccome,perche'io pur non mancandomi niente,corro dietro in questo momento alla moglie di un'altro,e lei mica e'dispiaciuta....questo anche se non mi manca niente,anzi ho molto di piu'di tutti...il brutto e'che non e'l'unica,che cerco.


A differenza tua io non corro dietro alle mogli degli altri: mi limito a essere disponibile se capita che mi lanciano un segnale.

Il succo non cambia, perchè nella sostanza sono stronzo comunque, però non importunerò mai di mio proposito una donna sposata.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A differenza tua io non corro dietro alle mogli degli altri: mi limito a essere disponibile se capita che mi lanciano un segnale.
> 
> Il succo non cambia, perchè nella sostanza sono stronzo comunque, però non importunerò mai di mio proposito una donna sposata.


Ti stimo Hiro,io sono super stronzo,e alle donne come sai meglio di me piace un sacco.
Ma  poi che faccio di male??se il marito se ne infischia,loro corrono....tu stai ridendo,,,vecchia storia dirai...comunque fai bene tu,una persona con un po'di morale dovrebbe fare cosi'.
Io,purtroppo,ne sono assolutamente carente


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti stimo Hiro,io sono super stronzo,e alle donne come sai meglio di me piace un sacco.
> Ma  poi che faccio di male??se il marito se ne infischia,loro corrono....tu stai ridendo,,,vecchia storia dirai...comunque fai bene tu,una persona con un po'di morale dovrebbe fare cosi'.
> Io,purtroppo,ne sono assolutamente carente


Grazie per vedere in me un pò di morale, in realtà credo ne sia carente comunque anche io...
Forse sono soltanto un uomo a metà del guado, che quando comincia a far sesso ci mette dentro troppa testa e si smonta da solo....
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Grazie per vedere in me un pò di morale, in realtà credo ne sia carente comunque anche io...
> Forse sono soltanto un uomo a metà del guado, che quando comincia a far sesso ci mette dentro troppa testa e si smonta da solo....
> :up::up::up::up:


 
 io sono in ufficio,pensa te..l'ho voluto il lavoro autonomo...e dopo 1 settimana via controllo l'accaduto,aziendale.

Vedi io non ne sono capace,e mi vergogno un po'.mia moglie sospetta ed e'tutta fusa e baci,mi mette in difficolta'.....ma dura poco,sono qua'che aspetto che la mia''amica''si palesi,senza alcun senso di colpa.
Ti invidio amico mio,davvero vorrei essere come te....ma i freni non li conosco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao care amiche/i, anche se alle prime debbo fare un rimprovero: io ho cercato il Vs pensiero e la Vs sensibiltà, visto ke io subisco da una Vs simile, e vi siete perse a kazzeggiare tra voi e i Vs problemi, mentre ringrazio sopr. hiroito e daneile, ancke il povero amico Niko (più palle niko...), x la schiettezza, xchè io sono kosì, nn mi piacciono le persone ke evitano il confronto.
> Abbiamo alla fine deciso (???), ho deciso,visto ke lei ha detto, visto ke io volevo solo la verità, di nn volermi più, di nn volere in futuro più stare kon me, di essere innamorato di un'altro (???), senza mai nominarlo, se restava sarebbe rimasta xchè io lo volevo ma di nn chiederle se era felice perke nn lo sarebbe stata, xchè il matrimonio è una gabbia, gli amici sparlano, ecc.
> Io le ho quindi detto ke x me si può anke separare da subito, ke il mio orgoglio e la mia autostima non sono in vendita, e quindi pieno accordo a lei di separarsi, io andrò via tra qualke giorno permettendole almeno 15 gg di riflessione, probabilmente dalla sua amica del cuore coetanea single (????), non mi interessa kon quali risultati.
> La mia ormai è una storia chiusa, lo diko con dispiacere x le mie figlie, ke mi amano senza se e senza ma, e se sapessero ...ma da parte mia nn sapranno mai niente avendomi detto LEI ke se io nn avessi indagato, se nn l'avessi messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità , forse nn sarebbe stata costretta ad indagarsi così a fondo sui suoi sentimenti e forse se avessi fatto gestire a leii....forse nn ci sarebbe stato niente...ma secondo voi una cosa così puà essere accettabile? comunque, *è colpa mia xche il suo l'ha fatta sentire desiderabile, l'ha contesa a me e questo ha fatto ke lei si innamorasse del fatto ke lui avrebbe subito lasciato moglie e figli all'indomani(detto e ripetuto decine di volte) se solo mia moglie gli avesse detto: ok.*
> ...


E' tuo diritto sfogarti ed è nostro dovere scusarci con te se non ti sei sentito sufficientemente preso in considerazione dalla riflessione di noi donne.
Tolti i toni violenti  (sia nell'aspetto verbale che espressivo) in parte giustificabili per tutta la rabbia che puoi aver accumulato:

questo è ciò che mi sento di dirti:

tua moglie, per come la descrivi, si sta comportando da stronza incosciente

tu, a parte sfogarti scopandoti donzelle a destra e a manca come un bello senz'anima  (magari pompati un pò l'ultima canzone dei Modà per darti un tono )

rifletti un pò su quel concetto esposto da tua moglie (in base al quale un matrimonio fallisce a causa di entrambe le parti) perchè non è proprio una stronzata gratuita

se ti rileggi: tu stai ponendo tutto sul piano strettamente sessuale, dove lei può avere torto marcio, ma prova ad analizzare anche il resto.

infine: questa storia di non dire nulla ai figli, per tenerti il ruolo della persona pulita vs quella sporca (tua moglie) che ha distrutto la famiglia non credo sia una cosa funzionale a una serena (per quanto possibile) separazione.

in bocca al lupo, comunque


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono in ufficio,pensa te..l'ho voluto il lavoro autonomo...e dopo 1 settimana via controllo l'accaduto,aziendale.
> 
> Vedi io non ne sono capace,e mi vergogno un po'.mia moglie sospetta ed e'tutta fusa e baci,mi mette in difficolta'.....ma dura poco,sono qua'che aspetto che la mia''amica''si palesi,senza alcun senso di colpa.
> Ti invidio amico mio,davvero vorrei essere come te....ma i freni non li conosco.


Anch'io sono in ufficio, e non ho un lavoro autonomo 

(e nessun amichetto che mi tiene compagnia )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A differenza tua io non corro dietro alle mogli degli altri: mi limito a essere disponibile se capita che mi lanciano un segnale.
> 
> Il succo non cambia, perchè nella sostanza sono stronzo comunque, però non importunerò mai di mio proposito una donna sposata.


 
anche tu in ufficio?


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono in ufficio,pensa te..l'ho voluto il lavoro autonomo...e dopo 1 settimana via controllo l'accaduto,aziendale.
> 
> Vedi io non ne sono capace,e mi vergogno un po'.mia moglie sospetta ed e'tutta fusa e baci,mi mette in difficolta'.....ma dura poco,sono qua'che aspetto che la mia''amica''si palesi,senza alcun senso di colpa.
> Ti invidio amico mio,davvero vorrei essere come te....ma i freni non li conosco.


I miei non sono (purtroppo) sensi di colpa verso nessuno.... Sono solo uno che si fa troppe domande . I freni sono lì, non nella morale. So che il sesso non risolve il vuoto e questo ha un peso.


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche tu in ufficio?


No, io sono a casa...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io sono in ufficio, e non ho un lavoro autonomo
> 
> (e nessun amichetto che mi tiene compagnia )


Cara Chiara....brava,siamo un paese di gente che non fa'un c...o dalla mattina alla sera,io e te siamo rari.
Non ti dico la rabbia nel vedere ieri,alla partenza del traghetto,l'arrivo della CP,erano in 3,con belle pance riempite da noi,non fanno nient'altro..tutto il giorno...
Anch'io sono solo....vieni a berti una Guinness gelata???ahahahha


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I miei non sono (purtroppo) sensi di colpa verso nessuno.... Sono solo uno che si fa troppe domande . I freni sono lì, non nella morale. So che il sesso non risolve il vuoto e questo ha un peso.


I freni vanno eliminati,io ora non temo niente e nessuno,sai come dice mia moglie sara' la crisi dei 50 anni...ma faccio cose che prima non facevo...come ieri in A14,in tutta sicurezza ovvio,divertendomi a guidare la mia Alfa alla faccia del tutor,che nella tratta per ora.e'assente.
Andrenalina anche li'....


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

NONO, la domenica io non faccio un cazzo, e non sento ragioni.... Lavoro mediamente 12 ore al giorno tutta la settimana con continui spostamenti e km e km sotto il culo !!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Chiara....brava,siamo un paese di gente che non fa'un c...o dalla mattina alla sera,io e te siamo rari.
> Non ti dico la rabbia nel vedere ieri,alla partenza del traghetto,l'arrivo della CP,erano in 3,con belle pance riempite da noi,non fanno nient'altro..tutto il giorno...
> Anch'io sono solo....vieni a berti una Guinness gelata???ahahahha


 
Una birra con te? Volentieri, anche se la Guinness non la berrei proprio gelata :up:


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> I freni vanno eliminati,io ora non temo niente e nessuno,sai come dice mia moglie sara' la crisi dei 50 anni...ma faccio cose che prima non facevo...come ieri in A14,in tutta sicurezza ovvio,divertendomi a guidare la mia Alfa alla faccia del tutor,che nella tratta per ora.e'assente.
> Andrenalina anche li'....


Sisi, capisco..... fai bene, se stai bene.

I freni io non li ho mai avuti. Quelli cui mi riferisco in realtà non son freni, ma mancanza di motivazioni. Insomma talvolta trombare e basta mi dà noia...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2011)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=600406eb4035cc2c&page=play&resid=600406EB4035CC2C!314


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sisi, capisco..... fai bene, se stai bene.
> 
> I freni io non li ho mai avuti. Quelli cui mi riferisco in realtà non son freni, ma mancanza di motivazioni. Insomma talvolta trombare e basta mi dà noia...



Sinceramente non volevo inquinare ulteriormente il 3d di Sa...
Ma a questo commento non riesco a non chiederti... non è che sbagli le donne con cui ti accompagni?
Prima che stanchi il sesso con una persona che ti apre cervello e corpo in due, ne passa....


E *no *non sto dicendo che io sono così.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una birra con te? Volentieri, anche se la Guinness non la berrei proprio gelata :up:


hai ragione meglio la Asahi(si chiama cosi?...)carissima ma ottima,o la mitica Karlovacko,qui'non arriva ma da te credo di si'....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sisi, capisco..... fai bene, se stai bene.
> 
> I freni io non li ho mai avuti. Quelli cui mi riferisco in realtà non son freni, ma mancanza di motivazioni. Insomma talvolta trombare e basta mi dà noia...


no non faccio bene,sbaglio...ma non riesco a smettere,come quando fumavo,magari dieci in un'ora,o altri eccessi..che e'meglio non dire.
Ci tengo a dire che sono estremamente selettivo,tante le ho perse perche'inadeguate,e continuo cosi'.


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente non volevo inquinare ulteriormente il 3d di Sa...
> Ma a questo commento non riesco a non chiederti... non è che sbagli le donne con cui ti accompagni?
> Prima che stanchi il sesso con una persona che ti apre cervello e corpo in due, ne passa....
> 
> ...


Il problema è che io non sono libero. Aprire ed aprirsi si fa molto bene quando si è in grado di dedicare all'altra persona tempo spazi e pensieri. Occorre mettersi un pò in gioco ed io lo faccio fino ad un certo punto.

PS: mi sa che la mia carriera di traditore è agli sgoccioli.....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Il problema è che io non sono libero. Aprire ed aprirsi si fa molto bene quando si è in grado di dedicare all'altra persona tempo spazi e pensieri. Occorre mettersi un pò in gioco ed io lo faccio fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> PS: mi sa che la mia carriera di traditore è agli sgoccioli.....


Ti invidio...la ricetta?dai Hiro aiutami.....


----------



## Hirohito (26 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti invidio...la ricetta?dai Hiro aiutami.....


Saziarsi per arrivare a "demitizzare" il sesso - 
Guardarsi dal di fuori ad istinti appagati (il post-orgasmo è un momento magico per riflettere ma devi stare da solo) - 
Pensare al significato del nostro cercare - 
Mi viene questo, per ora....


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non dovresti sforzarti, non è un tuo limite.
> 
> Dovresti fare quello che ti senti, non quello che pensi possa far piacere a tuo marito.


 
straquotissimo :up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stesse parole del mio uomo "non me le sono mai andate a cercare", *queste parole mi rincuorano molto* !!
> 
> ..........


anche se sai che non è così?

questa cose non "capitano" ex abrupto

capitano a chi risulta disponibile a farle capitare

e tu sai che quando la "disponibilità" espressa da tuo marito non è stata sufficiente
lui si è dato al corteggiamento

quindi quelle parole sono menzogne


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao care amiche/i, anche se alle prime debbo fare un rimprovero: io ho cercato il Vs pensiero e la Vs sensibiltà, visto ke io subisco da una Vs simile, e vi siete perse a kazzeggiare tra voi e i Vs problemi, mentre ringrazio sopr. hiroito e daneile, ancke il povero amico Niko (più palle niko...), x la schiettezza, xchè io sono kosì, nn mi piacciono le persone ke evitano il confronto.
> Abbiamo alla fine deciso (???), ho deciso,visto ke lei ha detto, visto ke io volevo solo la verità, di nn volermi più, di nn volere in futuro più stare kon me, di essere innamorato di un'altro (???), senza mai nominarlo, se restava sarebbe rimasta xchè io lo volevo ma di nn chiederle se era felice perke nn lo sarebbe stata, xchè il matrimonio è una gabbia, gli amici sparlano, ecc.
> Io le ho quindi detto ke x me si può anke separare da subito, ke il mio orgoglio e la mia autostima non sono in vendita, e quindi pieno accordo a lei di separarsi, io andrò via tra qualke giorno permettendole almeno 15 gg di riflessione, probabilmente dalla sua amica del cuore coetanea single (????), non mi interessa kon quali risultati.
> La mia ormai è una storia chiusa, lo diko con dispiacere x le mie figlie, ke mi amano senza se e senza ma, e se sapessero ...ma da parte mia nn sapranno mai niente avendomi detto LEI ke se io nn avessi indagato, se nn l'avessi messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità , forse nn sarebbe stata costretta ad indagarsi così a fondo sui suoi sentimenti e forse se avessi fatto gestire a leii....forse nn ci sarebbe stato niente...ma secondo voi una cosa così puà essere accettabile? comunque, *è colpa mia xche il suo l'ha fatta sentire desiderabile, l'ha contesa a me e questo ha fatto ke lei si innamorasse del fatto ke lui avrebbe subito lasciato moglie e figli all'indomani(detto e ripetuto decine di volte) se solo mia moglie gli avesse detto: ok.*
> ...


le "motivazioni" che il traditore dà al tradito lasciano il tempo che trovano

e questo lo sai anche tu

sono comunque, almeno all'80%, autogiustificazioni costruite più per sè stessi che per il partner


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche se sai che non è così?
> 
> questa cose non "capitano" ex abrupto
> 
> ...


Mah...
Dipende da chi incrociamo sulla nostra via e sul nostro cammino...
Mai dire mai...
Direi che quelle parole sono in parte vere...
Ovvio se maritino stava a casa o andava sempre in giro assieme alla moglie...certi meccanismi non si possono innescare...eh?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Dipende da chi incrociamo sulla nostra via e sul nostro cammino...
> Mai dire mai...
> Direi che quelle parole sono in parte vere...
> *Ovvio se maritino stava a casa o andava sempre in giro assieme alla moglie...certi meccanismi non si possono innescare*...eh?


il matrimonio non può essere una gabbia
neanche se dorata

e se anche lo fosse
c'è sempre il modo per evadere


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il matrimonio non può essere una gabbia
> neanche se dorata
> 
> e se anche lo fosse
> c'è sempre il modo per evadere


Esistono molte persone non felici nel loro matrimonio.
Questo meccanismo avviene quando uno è debole e si lascia trascinare, e l'altro ha bisogno di soverchiare l'altro.
Così si istaura un rapporto stile padrone e suo cagnolino obbediente.
Chi comanda si sente sicuro.
L'altro si sente sicuro perchè ha chi gli dice come vivere e cosa fare.
Un giorno chi comanda ha bisogno.
Casca miseramente il palco.

Amoremio....noi qui dentro possiamo descrivere e argomentare un matrimonio, ma dubito che esista un'idea di cosa sia "il Matrimonio", e dubito che esistano persone che vivano quella cosa ideale.

Sarebbe irrealistico.
Ovvio con gli estranei tutti bravi a dar da intendere di essere la coppia modello e la famiglia del mulino bianco.

Poi avviene la separazion...e tutti cadono dalle nuvole...
E pensare che, sembravano tanto uniti....tanto una coppia modello.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esistono molte persone non felici nel loro matrimonio.
> Questo meccanismo avviene quando uno è debole e si lascia trascinare, e l'altro ha bisogno di soverchiare l'altro.
> Così si istaura un rapporto stile padrone e suo cagnolino obbediente.
> Chi comanda si sente sicuro.
> ...


a me degli estranei non frega 'na cippa

che pensino che siamo una coppia modello
o che io sono un'erinni che lo schiavizza
o lui è un becero che mi domina con la clava di kid
o altre variazioni sul tema

mi può solo far divertire alle loro spalle


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche se sai che non è così?
> 
> questa cose non "capitano" ex abrupto
> 
> ...



Cara Amoremio, il grassettato era ironico.
Lo so che capitano a chi è disponibile a farle capitare, non sono più così ingenua come mio marito vorrebbe.
Riguardo al corteggiamento, penso che sia un copione obbligato in tutti i casi, anche quando ci sono chiari segnali dall'altra parte, perché comunque sia, dall'altra parte c'è sempre una donna.
Qui non si tratta di mestieranti.  

Quelle parole sono menzogne per proteggersi...comincia ora a capire che non servono...o non bastano...


P.s.:  pietà con le citazioni in latino!!! (ma è ironico),
pur conoscendolo pochissimo riesco a intuirlo, altrimenti, c'è sempre google che mi aiuta....


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Dipende da chi incrociamo sulla nostra via e sul nostro cammino...
> Mai dire mai...
> Direi che quelle parole sono in parte vere...
> Ovvio se maritino stava a casa o andava sempre in giro assieme alla moglie...certi meccanismi non si possono innescare...eh?




Conte, le occasioni sono un po' ovunque e capitano se le vuoi far capitare.
E' ovvio.
Se ti accorgi di interessare ad una donna sai benissimo come farle capire la tua non disponibilità se non ti interessa, e lo stesso è per noi donne. I messaggi che manda il corpo sono inequivocabili, non c'è bisogno di tradurli in parole.

Per questo, chi si mette in certe situazioni ne è pienamente responsabile dall'età adulta, a meno che sia un immaturo a vita...allora per questa situazione c'è anche la nullità del matrimonio


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, le occasioni sono un po' ovunque e capitano se le vuoi far capitare.
> E' ovvio.
> Se ti accorgi di interessare ad una donna sai benissimo come farle capire la tua non disponibilità se non ti interessa, e lo stesso è per noi donne. I messaggi che manda il corpo sono inequivocabili, non c'è bisogno di tradurli in parole.
> 
> Per questo, chi si mette in certe situazioni ne è pienamente responsabile dall'età adulta, a meno che sia un immaturo a vita...allora per questa situazione c'è anche la nullità del matrimonio


Ok...ma fidati...tante volta tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare...
A volte è stato solo un pericoloso scambio di sguardi...
Cioè ehm...se io potessi essere "disponibile" per tutte quelle a cui sono interessato, cioè che mi hanno fatto capire il loro interesse, stai fresca...

Insomma a volte è anche bello solo provarci...sapendo che tanto non succederà nulla...


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma fidati...tante volta tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare...
> A volte è stato solo un pericoloso scambio di sguardi...
> Cioè ehm...se io potessi essere "disponibile" per tutte quelle a cui sono interessato, cioè che mi hanno fatto capire il loro interesse, stai fresca...
> 
> Insomma a volte è anche bello solo provarci...sapendo che tanto non succederà nulla...



Coonte....ma pensi proprio che starei a tormentarmi per un giochino di scambio di sguardi!
Allora mi vedi proprio come una misera donnetta...!
Insomma...

Qui c'è stata e c'è la volontà di sedurre, un po' per mettersi in gioco, un po' per arrivare al fine di farsi una donna diversa da me.
Questa è la verità, che mi piaccia o no.
Ne abbiamo parlato a lunga della cosa, senza nessuna censura...
E la capisco anche oltre tutto, sono arrivata alla conclusione (finora) che il matrimonio è innaturale perché la monogamia lo è.
Come se ne esce da questa situazione?
Con la speranza di trovare una persona dalla alta moralità che, magari, si forza per non venire meno ai suoi principi, ma che vorrebbe derogare?
Sono arrivata a pensare questo degli umani.
Forse è il sistema ad essere sbagliato in partenza, ma non ce ne sono di aternativi, anche la convivenza stabile comporta lo stesso problema di base.     


Bho, dimmi qualcosa tu Conte....


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, le occasioni sono un po' ovunque e capitano se le vuoi far capitare.
> E' ovvio.
> Se ti accorgi di interessare ad una donna sai benissimo come farle capire la tua non disponibilità se non ti interessa, e lo stesso è per noi donne. I messaggi che manda il corpo sono inequivocabili, non c'è bisogno di tradurli in parole.
> 
> Per questo, chi si mette in certe situazioni ne è pienamente responsabile dall'età adulta, a meno che sia un immaturo a vita...allora per questa situazione c'è anche la nullità del matrimonio


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Coonte....ma pensi proprio che starei a tormentarmi per un giochino di scambio di sguardi!
> Allora mi vedi proprio come una misera donnetta...!
> Insomma...
> 
> ...



Non so sai come sei stata con lui...
Non c'entra l'alta moralità, ma la similitudine no?
Magari i farfalloni amorosi stanno bene con le farfalline...
La convivenza e la quotidianità sono la prova più dura...
Ma vedi di guardare tuo marito a 360 gradi no?
La finisci di tavanarlo?
Perchè non ti fai una vacanza da sola?


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so sai come sei stata con lui...
> Non c'entra l'alta moralità, ma la similitudine no?
> Magari i farfalloni amorosi stanno bene con le farfalline...
> La convivenza e la quotidianità sono la prova più dura...
> ...



Conte, se mi faccio una vacanza da sola, ammettendo il fatto di essere capace di andarmene e lasciare tutti quanti a casa,  ora come ora sarebbe un po' troppo pericoloso per via della rabbia/delusione in me.
Qualcuno mediamente abile potrebbe approfittarsene...e ti assicuro che, per come sono fatta io, dopo sarebbe un inferno (per me).
Se voglio essere libera devo lasciarlo e andare per la mia strada.
Sono fatta così (purtroppo, era meglio se anch'io ero della sua pasta, ma se lo fossi stata non ci saremmo sposati, perché lui, a differenza di me, ha avuto l'occhio molto lungo e ha scelto BENE per i suoi parametri).
Sono io che ho sbagliato tutto.
Vedi quanta rabbia c'è ancora in me e quanta voglia di fargliela pagare?

Ora come ora non riesco a valutarlo come dici tu a 360 gradi, lo sai che il cervello imprime e assorbe le cose negative più di quelle buone, che appaiono sfocate completamente.

E se io non lo volessi uno a cui non basto io per il semplice fatto che sono sempre la solita e che necessita di tanto in tanto di uno svolazzamento?
E se foste davvero tutti (pardon, quasi tutti) così.....?


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ... Qualcuno mediamente abile potrebbe approfittarsene...


a cosa o a chi ti riferisci?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> a cosa o a chi ti riferisci?
> 
> sienne


Che qualche uomo vedendola in vacanza da sola potrebbe approfittare della sua attuale debolezza......


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, se mi faccio una vacanza da sola, ammettendo il fatto di essere capace di andarmene e lasciare tutti quanti a casa,  ora come ora sarebbe un po' troppo pericoloso per via della rabbia/delusione in me.
> Qualcuno mediamente abile potrebbe approfittarsene...e ti assicuro che, per come sono fatta io, dopo sarebbe un inferno (per me).
> Se voglio essere libera devo lasciarlo e andare per la mia strada.
> Sono fatta così (purtroppo, era meglio se anch'io ero della sua pasta, ma se lo fossi stata non ci saremmo sposati, perché lui, a differenza di me, ha avuto l'occhio molto lungo e ha scelto BENE per i suoi parametri).
> ...


Son proprio fatto male io, assorbo solo quelle positive, e faccio di tutto per dimenticare quelle negative...
Sai Diletta, oggi verso mezzogiorno, ho ripensato alle mie disgrazie affettive, e pensa volevo scriverne, come dire, forse vi sembra che io non abbia rispetto del vostro dolore, di traditi, ma a me nella vita è capitato questo...
Mi sono poi accorto che quelle cose sono come vecchie foto sbiadite, di cui non ricordo più neppure i contorni...
Tu secondo me dramatizzi e amplifichi tutto...e ti fai male da sola eh?
Forse è per questo che nutro fastidio verso le persone che continuano a rimestare nei loro dolori passati...
Sono passati basta...

Ma cosa dici su...
Una vacanza da sola?
Nel mio mondo è una prerogativa di molte mogli eh?
E fidati...per i figli può essere perfino molto divertente...
Ed è tutta salute per i padri. 
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che qualche uomo vedendola in vacanza da sola potrebbe approfittare della sua attuale debolezza......


Embè?
Si metterebbe alla prova no?
Casca il mondo per questo?
Ok...allora continuiamo a far le chiocce dentro le mura domestiche.
Ma non lamentiamoci del coniuge allora.


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè?
> Si metterebbe alla prova no?
> Casca il mondo per questo?
> Ok...allora continuiamo a far le chiocce dentro le mura domestiche.
> Ma non lamentiamoci del coniuge allora.


Ciao, 

 Infatti, dove sta il problema? 



  Mmm, credo che tra l’altro il problema stia nel fatto, che il marito non glielo perdonerebbe mai … per lei valgono altre regole … 





  Sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè?
> Si metterebbe alla prova no?
> Casca il mondo per questo?
> Ok...allora continuiamo a far le chiocce dentro le mura domestiche.
> Ma non lamentiamoci del coniuge allora.


Non ho detto che casca il mondo. Ho spiegato qual è secondo me la sua paura.
Per quel che mi riguarda al suo posto avrei già preso e me ne sarei andata e non sarei preoccupata per eventuali avances. Parto dal presupposto che se non ti interessano non te ne accorgi nemmeno.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Infatti, dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


Io credo che il problema invece sia che lei è molto tentata di rendere pan per focaccia ma poi pensa di non riuscire a perdonarselo.
Di quello che pensa lui dovrebbe sbattersene altamente


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Io credo che il problema invece sia che lei è molto tentata di rendere pan per focaccia* ma poi pensa di non riuscire a perdonarselo.
> Di quello che pensa lui dovrebbe sbattersene altamente



E questo basterebbe a pareggiare i punti, le azioni?  Sarebbe un grande ERRORE  i tadimenti per ripicca non sono MAI serviti a nulla ... sono come le guerre dei malivitosi che iniziano le loro faide :incazzato:

E' importante che lei ci pensi molto bene prima a quel che va incontro.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> a cosa o a chi ti riferisci?
> 
> sienne





farfalla ha detto:


> Che qualche uomo vedendola in vacanza da sola potrebbe approfittare della sua attuale debolezza......



Sienne, ti ha già risposto farfalla...
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Infatti, dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che il problema invece sia che lei è molto tentata di rendere pan per focaccia ma poi pensa di non riuscire a perdonarselo.
> Di quello che pensa lui dovrebbe sbattersene altamente



No, il problema non è lui, ma la mia coscienza. Non me lo perdonerei mai, lo so già fin da ora. Credo di conoscermi abbastanza bene per quanto riguarda queste cose.

Circa la tentazione di rendergli pan per focaccia, mi piacerebbe, ma non me lo posso permettere per i motivi suddetti.
Peccato!


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E questo basterebbe a pareggiare i punti, le azioni?  Sarebbe un grande ERRORE  i tadimenti per ripicca non sono MAI serviti a nulla ... sono come le guerre dei malivitosi che iniziano le loro faide :incazzato:
> 
> E' importante che lei ci pensi molto bene prima a quel che va incontro.



Infatti Marì, i tradimenti per ripicca non servono a nulla e a parte questo, non ne sarei capace per i motivi spiegati nel post precedente.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E questo basterebbe a pareggiare i punti, le azioni?  Sarebbe un grande ERRORE  i tadimenti per ripicca non sono MAI serviti a nulla ... sono come le guerre dei malivitosi che iniziano le loro faide :incazzato:
> 
> E' importante che lei ci pensi molto bene prima a quel che va incontro.


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, il problema non è lui, ma la mia coscienza. Non me lo perdonerei mai, lo so già fin da ora. Credo di conoscermi abbastanza bene per quanto riguarda queste cose.
> 
> Circa la tentazione di rendergli pan per focaccia, mi piacerebbe, ma non me lo posso permettere per i motivi suddetti.
> Peccato!


Donna vuoi rendergli pen per ficaccia?
Sai ho chiesto a mia moglie cosa farebbe al tuo posto.
Risposta: " Mi do alle spese pazze con la tua carta di credito!".
Io...e perchè?
Semplice...mi fa...se mi faccio un amichetto...tu mi prenderai in giro per mesi.
E ha ragione eh?

Allora sto viaggietto da sola?


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna vuoi rendergli pen per ficaccia?
> Sai ho chiesto a mia moglie cosa farebbe al tuo posto.
> Risposta: " Mi do alle spese pazze con la tua carta di credito!".
> Io...e perchè?
> ...


*

*

Lo sto valutando....


----------



## sa_65 (29 Giugno 2011)

*nuovo tradito?nn ci capisko più un k.....*

_Originariamente Scritto da *sa_65* _ 
_Ciao care amiche/i, anche se alle  prime debbo fare un rimprovero: io ho cercato il Vs pensiero e la Vs  sensibiltà, visto ke io subisco da una Vs simile, e vi siete perse a  kazzeggiare tra voi e i Vs problemi,  mentre ringrazio sopr. hiroito e  daneile, ancke il povero amico Niko (più palle niko...), x la  schiettezza, xchè io sono kosì, nn mi piacciono le persone ke evitano il  confronto.
Abbiamo alla fine deciso (???), ho deciso,visto ke lei ha detto, visto  ke io volevo solo la verità, di nn volermi più, di nn volere in futuro  più stare kon me, di essere innamorato di un'altro  (???), senza mai  nominarlo, se restava sarebbe rimasta xchè io lo volevo ma di nn  chiederle se era felice perke nn lo sarebbe stata, xchè il matrimonio è  una gabbia, gli amici sparlano, ecc.
Io le ho quindi detto ke x me si può anke separare da subito, ke il mio  orgoglio e la mia autostima non sono in vendita, e quindi pieno accordo a  lei di separarsi, io andrò via tra qualke giorno permettendole almeno  15 gg di riflessione, probabilmente dalla sua amica del cuore coetanea  single (????), non mi interessa kon quali risultati.
La mia ormai è una storia chiusa, lo diko con dispiacere x le mie  figlie, ke mi amano senza se e senza ma, e se sapessero ...ma da parte  mia nn sapranno mai niente avendomi detto LEI  ke se io nn avessi  indagato, se nn l'avessi messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità , forse  nn sarebbe stata costretta ad indagarsi così a fondo sui suoi  sentimenti e forse se avessi fatto gestire a leii....forse nn ci sarebbe  stato niente...ma secondo voi una cosa così puà essere accettabile?  comunque, *è colpa mia xche il suo l'ha fatta sentire desiderabile, l'ha contesa a me e questo ha fatto ke lei si innamorasse del fatto ke lui avrebbe subito lasciato moglie e figli all'indomani(detto e ripetuto decine di volte) se solo mia moglie gli avesse detto: ok.
*Ad oggi kuesta è la situazione: stamane mi si è avvinghiata e mi ha  kiesto di fare l'amore, ke abbiamo fatto con grande passione, ke secondo  lei *io nn ho mai avuto*????da maschio mi mangio i cosidetti x  tutte le volte ke sono andato in bianco xchè lei onn aveva voglia, o era  tarxdi, ao aveva sonno....*ecc., mie care amike cosa dite*, a noi ci prendete sempre x i .....e noi subiamo, e poi alla fine nn abbiamo passione.*Scusate i toni e lo sfogo*, ma sono ink......nero, xckè sarò costretto cmque a cambiar vita, subendo, anke se Lei dice ke quando va male* è kolpa di tutti e due*,  e ke se una si vuole separare, anke se nn sa perke, deve poterlo fare  in qualsiasi momento a discapito di famiglia, figli, marito, ecc...*la parità dei diritti vi ha dato alla testa,* magari se un marito, se voi nn volete vi usa violenza siete anke contente...perke ha passione e vi desidera....puah...
di nuovo scusate lo sfogo, dovuto al caldo e alla mia situazione, ma io  kon il cervello ci vivo e alla mia domanda "io ti lascio, in maniera  civile,* ma almeno è meglio di me sessualmente, nn mi risponde e kuindi nn sapro mai se sono andati sino in fondo*...anke se sinc. non me ne importa un k.....*chi non mi ama non mi merita.*...e  sarà sempre di kuesto avviso...anke se hai affianco una bella donna  (sinora l'ho avuta) se nn ti ama e nn ti apprezza, se vuole ci si deve  separare anke subito....(niko rifletti, devi darti *una sveglia, vero hirotoito?).*Per parte mia, tornando single , me la spasserò alla stragrande, alla *hirotoito...xchè  io non ero bastardo dentro, nn l'avrei mai fatto a mia moglie, ma a  breve sarò di nuovo sulla piazza....e nn so cosà possa succedere xchè se  voglio seduco...no problem...
*care amiche/i, io vi sauto caramente,  e comunque, come al solito  farò un buon uso dei VS pensieri e esperienze... a  presto....bye_:up:






Care  amiche/i,son qui di nuovo x  un consiglio. xchè ormai, con i casini ke  sapete, nn ci capisco più nulla...è possibile. perchè è così, avere un  giorno dove la vs compagna si riavvicina, dicendo ke comunque vuole fare  un tentativo, guardarsi dentro x capire, dicendo ke addirittura vuole  andare il più poss. lontano x nn pensare, x dimentic., kambia num di  cell. x nn sentirlo più... xchè nn si può permettere una storia kome  questa, e poi vi fa la moina , kuando tentate un pò di farla riflettere,  e lei nn vi concede *nulla, in tutti i sensi, nn vi bacia, nn vi accarezza bensì vi scruta xchè ha paura delle conseguenza di cui è ben conscia...*anke oggi le ho detto dimmi kosa vuoi fare  o me o lui, mi ha *conf. ke si sono risentiti e lei....è innamorata*...salvo dopo la mia levata di scudi  a lasciarla sola mi rimprovera ke prima voglio sapere e poi la maltratto...nn sono mai *stato umiliato kosì in vita mia*,  lei dice ke io sono perfetto ma nn tutti sono come me...sono  ink....nero...le ho detto ke aspetto ke mie figlie partano...ke poi vado  via anke io...x sempre....care amiche/i, sopratutto traditrici, datemi  un consiglio....ne ho bisogno...grazie
Sa


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Originariamente Scritto da *sa_65* _
> 
> Care amiche/i,son qui di nuovo x un consiglio. xchè ormai, con i casini ke sapete, nn ci capisco più nulla...è possibile. perchè è così, avere un giorno dove la vs compagna si riavvicina, dicendo ke comunque vuole fare un tentativo, guardarsi dentro x capire, dicendo ke addirittura vuole andare il più poss. lontano x nn pensare, x dimentic., kambia num di cell. x nn sentirlo più... xchè nn si può permettere una storia kome questa, e poi vi fa la moina , kuando tentate un pò di farla riflettere, e lei nn vi concede *nulla, in tutti i sensi, nn vi bacia, nn vi accarezza bensì vi scruta xchè ha paura delle conseguenza di cui è ben conscia...*anke oggi le ho detto dimmi kosa vuoi fare o me o lui, mi ha *conf. ke si sono risentiti e lei....è innamorata*...salvo dopo la mia levata di scudi a lasciarla sola mi rimprovera ke prima voglio sapere e poi la maltratto...nn sono mai *stato umiliato kosì in vita mia*, lei dice ke io sono perfetto ma nn tutti sono come me...sono ink....nero...le ho detto ke aspetto ke mie figlie partano...ke poi vado via anke io...x sempre....care amiche/i, sopratutto traditrici, datemi un consiglio....ne ho bisogno...grazie
> Sa


Mah...io più che un consiglio posso dire che ti capisco.
Alla fine non è che sei poi messo tanto diversamente da me eh


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Sa e Niko...
Mi dispiace per quello che passate eh?
Per quelle donne ci vuole la Matra...
Dai cazzo...innamorate...si fa presto a dirlo...uffi dai...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Lo sto valutando....


Sai mia moglie è andata ad Ibiza con un'amica...è tornata a casa felice eh?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Originariamente Scritto da *sa_65* _
> _Ciao care amiche/i, anche se alle prime debbo fare un rimprovero: io ho cercato il Vs pensiero e la Vs sensibiltà, visto ke io subisco da una Vs simile, e vi siete perse a kazzeggiare tra voi e i Vs problemi, mentre ringrazio sopr. hiroito e daneile, ancke il povero amico Niko (più palle niko...), x la schiettezza, xchè io sono kosì, nn mi piacciono le persone ke evitano il confronto._
> _Abbiamo alla fine deciso (???), ho deciso,visto ke lei ha detto, visto ke io volevo solo la verità, di nn volermi più, di nn volere in futuro più stare kon me, di essere innamorato di un'altro (???), senza mai nominarlo, se restava sarebbe rimasta xchè io lo volevo ma di nn chiederle se era felice perke nn lo sarebbe stata, xchè il matrimonio è una gabbia, gli amici sparlano, ecc._
> _Io le ho quindi detto ke x me si può anke separare da subito, ke il mio orgoglio e la mia autostima non sono in vendita, e quindi pieno accordo a lei di separarsi, io andrò via tra qualke giorno permettendole almeno 15 gg di riflessione, probabilmente dalla sua amica del cuore coetanea single (????), non mi interessa kon quali risultati._
> ...


Che brutta situazione,identico a Niko,forse anche peggio.
Senza offesa tua moglie non e'un gran volpe,io mi do'da fare fuori,se capita,ma anche e molto a casa.
Mia moglie sospetta ma intanto se ne sta'buona:certo che la tua doveva proprio dire di essere innamorata dell'altro??
Non poteva andarci a letto,non ti illudere e'la prima cosa che gli amanti vogliono quindi ci e'gia'stata,e basta..senza tanto chiasso???
Comunque anche qui':valigie,e calcio in culo.ecco la ricetta.
Ciao,buona giornata


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> _Originariamente Scritto da *sa_65* _
> 
> Care  amiche/i,son qui di nuovo x  un consiglio. xchè ormai, con i casini ke  sapete, nn ci capisco più nulla...è possibile. perchè è così, avere un  giorno dove la vs compagna si riavvicina, dicendo ke comunque vuole fare  un tentativo, guardarsi dentro x capire, dicendo ke addirittura vuole  andare il più poss. lontano x nn pensare, x dimentic., kambia num di  cell. x nn sentirlo più... xchè nn si può permettere una storia kome  questa, e poi vi fa la moina , kuando tentate un pò di farla riflettere,  e lei nn vi concede *nulla, in tutti i sensi, nn vi bacia, nn vi accarezza bensì vi scruta xchè ha paura delle conseguenza di cui è ben conscia...*anke oggi le ho detto dimmi kosa vuoi fare  o me o lui, mi ha *conf. ke si sono risentiti e lei....è innamorata*...salvo dopo la mia levata di scudi  a lasciarla sola mi rimprovera ke prima voglio sapere e poi la maltratto...nn sono mai *stato umiliato kosì in vita mia*,  lei dice ke io sono perfetto ma nn tutti sono come me...sono  ink....nero...le ho detto ke aspetto ke mie figlie partano...ke poi vado  via anke io...x sempre....care amiche/i, sopratutto traditrici, datemi  un consiglio....ne ho bisogno...grazie
> Sa



Quando facciamo così noi donne mi incazzo come una iena.
Amore, innamoramento...sono tutti abbagli, ma il problema è che si sfanno i matrimoni per queste mere illusioni.  
Se solo ci si rendesse conto che ben presto anche l'amato che appare perfetto perché la natura l'ha reso così abile a sedurre diventerà "scontato" (gran brutta parola) e sarà esattamente la stessa storia, con tutti gli svantaggi che comporta e con in più i rimorsi per aver distrutto una famiglia.

Ti capisco, per quello che ti serve, è una grande umiliazione.
L'unica via possibile, anche secondo me, è un allontanamento temporaneo (non fare colpi di testa avventati e prematuri) per darle il tempo di rinsavire.

Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Sa fammi capire meglio la situazione, lei ti ha fatto le moine, ti ha cercato, e tu hai tentato di nuovo di parlarle del fattaccio invece di metterla mani al muro e farci del buon sano e vecchio sesso ? Se è così, perdona, ma hai commesso, dal mio punto di vista un piccolo errore: come diceva il grandissimo Mario Brega: _stà mano pò esse fero e pò esse piuma_.

Le battaglie fra maschi si vincono un pò a cazzotti e un pò con la tattica.....quello era il momento dei cazzotti.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sa fammi capire meglio la situazione, lei ti ha fatto le moine, ti ha cercato, e tu hai tentato di nuovo di parlarle del fattaccio invece di metterla mani al muro e farci del buon sano e vecchio sesso ? Se è così, perdona, ma hai commesso, dal mio punto di vista un piccolo errore: come diceva il grandissimo Mario Brega: _stà mano pò esse fero e pò esse piuma_.
> 
> Le battaglie fra maschi si vincono un pò a cazzotti e un pò con la tattica.....quello era il momento dei cazzotti.


 
eh siiiiii...........:up::up::up:


----------



## sa_65 (30 Giugno 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da *Tubarao*  
_Sa fammi capire meglio la situazione, lei ti ha fatto le moine, ti ha cercato, e tu hai tentato di nuovo di parlarle del fattaccio invece di metterla mani al muro e farci del buon sano e vecchio sesso ? Se è così, perdona, ma hai commesso, dal mio punto di vista un piccolo errore:_


_*ALT: e secondo Voi non avrei fatto del buon sano sesso' l'ho fatto invece e alla grande e con reciproca soddisfazione..e le ho pure detto, visto ke il suo è evidentemente un'innamoramento virtuale fatto di sms  telefonate, ke magari è lui sarà pure peggio di me...*_
_*abbiamo deciso, sotto mia insistenza,  di fare una rivisitazione di noi stessi e del ns amore, senza pressioni e scadenze, permettendogli anche di confrontare i due sentimenti, così da ripermetterci di scoprirci nell'intimo come purtroppo da anni non capita più (coppie sposate, dove colpevolmente nn ho fiutato la sua insoddisfazione ),questo dopo giorni di litigate e musi, dopo ke lei disperata ieri, alla fine di un duro confronto in kui mi ha ribadito ke è confusa ma vorrebbe vivere questa storia, però vede ke io nn demordo e nn la lascio,  ha kiesto di aiutarla, e allora stamane le ho fatto questa proposta e lei ha accettato, magari nn convinta, ma di buon grado.*_
_*care amike ke ne pensate, riuscirò a rikonquistare il cuore della mia amata moglie? scommetete su di me perke l'istinto mi dice ke riuscirò a vincere e a far, con il tempo, riapprezzare a mia moglie la mia qualità...(oggi mi ha detto, lusingata: certo  ke tu non demordi, nn ne vuoi sapere e io sono preoccupata se nn ce la faremo...*_
_*a presto *_


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

Non ho capito bene: quindi hai deciso che la lascerai vivere questa storia? Contemporaneamente?

Per il discorso dell'amore virtuale fatto di telefonatine e sms....me lo auguro per te...ma non farci troppo affidamento sai 

Pure io lo credevo all'inizio, qua sul forum tutti a dirmi di svegliarmi e alla fine avevano ragione :up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

_*ALT: e secondo Voi non avrei fatto del buon sano sesso' l'ho fatto invece e alla grande e con reciproca soddisfazione..e le ho pure detto, visto ke il suo è evidentemente un'innamoramento virtuale fatto di sms  telefonate, ke magari è lui sarà pure peggio di me...*_
_*abbiamo deciso, sotto mia insistenza,  di fare una rivisitazione di noi stessi e del ns amore, senza pressioni e scadenze, permettendogli anche di confrontare i due sentimenti, così da ripermetterci di scoprirci nell'intimo come purtroppo da anni non capita più (coppie sposate, dove colpevolmente nn ho fiutato la sua insoddisfazione ),questo dopo giorni di litigate e musi, dopo ke lei disperata ieri, alla fine di un duro confronto in kui mi ha ribadito ke è confusa ma vorrebbe vivere questa storia, però vede ke io nn demordo e nn la lascio,  ha kiesto di aiutarla, e allora stamane le ho fatto questa proposta e lei ha accettato, magari nn convinta, ma di buon grado.*_
_*care amike ke ne pensate, riuscirò a rikonquistare il cuore della mia amata moglie? scommetete su di me perke l'istinto mi dice ke riuscirò a vincere e a far, con il tempo, riapprezzare a mia moglie la mia qualità...(oggi mi ha detto, lusingata: certo  ke tu non demordi, nn ne vuoi sapere e io sono preoccupata se nn ce la faremo...*_
_*a presto *_[/QUOTE]



Per come ho capito io, tu non la lasci libera di vivere la sua infatuazione, o mi sbaglio?
Avete concordato l'inizio di un percorso di introspezione per accertare la forza dei vostri sentimenti, soprattutto dei suoi, per arrivare a conoscere da parte di tua moglie quello che c'è nel suo animo e sapere di conseguenza ciò che vorrà fare per il futuro.
Io l'ho capita così.
Ti rinnovo gli auguri!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Tubarao*
> _Sa fammi capire meglio la situazione, lei ti ha fatto le moine, ti ha cercato, e tu hai tentato di nuovo di parlarle del fattaccio invece di metterla mani al muro e farci del buon sano e vecchio sesso ? Se è così, perdona, ma hai commesso, dal mio punto di vista un piccolo errore:_
> 
> 
> ...


capisco bene?lei vuole vivere una storia con un tipo di cui non ha neanche visto la foto..ma solo sentito le tipiche puttanate che si dicono in questi casi???mi permetto di dirti che sono campione diimbarloccamento al cell.ma non sempre e'bastato....
Parlo a ragion veduta,sono anni che ci bazzico tra chat etc....
E ti assicuro che prima di vedere la mia''amica''proprio domani,ci siamo scambiati foto e cell,poi come sempre si passa..al caffe'.
Lei corre dietro ad un'virtuale???possibile????
Molto strano mai capitato.
Non avere paura amico,il casino'nasce se si vedono,si piacciono e corrono al motel,per ora sei al sicuro...ma sei certo che gia'non sia accaduto???
Il reale,cioe'tu'vince senza storia il virtuale;sesso,dolcezza,una cena fuori voi due improvvisa,perche'no due giorni al mare soli,,vedrai che tutto finisce li'..viceversa pc fuori dalla finestra....in bocca al lupo


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene: quindi hai deciso che la lascerai vivere questa storia? Contemporaneamente?
> 
> Per il discorso dell'amore virtuale fatto di telefonatine e sms....me lo auguro per te...ma non farci troppo affidamento sai
> 
> Pure io lo credevo all'inizio, qua sul forum tutti a dirmi di svegliarmi e alla fine avevano ragione :up:


Niko credimi sulla parola...il virtuale conta zero.dietro il pc siamo tutti clooney e canalis,ma l'incontro,quello si che conta,,perche'se va bene...


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Niko credimi sulla parola...il virtuale conta zero.dietro il pc siamo tutti clooney e canalis,ma l'incontro,quello si che conta,,perche'se va bene...


Si, diciamo che posso capire cosa intendi. Il virtuale è solo l'inizio e non è detto che vada a buon fine.

Ad ogni modo non è che mi agradi nemmeno il virtuale eh...sia ben chiaro!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, diciamo che posso capire cosa intendi. Il virtuale è solo l'inizio e non è detto che vada a buon fine.
> 
> Ad ogni modo non è che mi agradi nemmeno il virtuale eh...sia ben chiaro!!!!! :carneval:


 :up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capisco bene?lei vuole vivere una storia con un tipo di cui non ha neanche visto la foto..*ma solo sentito le tipiche puttanate che si dicono in questi casi???*mi permetto di dirti che sono campione diimbarloccamento al cell.ma non sempre e'bastato....
> Parlo a ragion veduta,sono anni che ci bazzico tra chat etc....
> E ti assicuro che prima di vedere la mia''amica''proprio domani,ci siamo scambiati foto e cell,poi come sempre si passa..al caffe'.
> Lei corre dietro ad un'virtuale???possibile????
> ...


Ma noooo...cosa dici mai...quindi gli sms da bacio perugina (io li chiamo cosi) sono per te puttanate che usi per "imbarloccare" le tue amiche? 

E io che pensavo chissa che cosa invece....:carneval:

Magari se loro sapessero che sono "imbarloccate" non ne sarebbero felici...però tu appari loro come un "fine incantatore"...dimenticavo


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma noooo...cosa dici mai...quindi gli sms da bacio perugina (io li chiamo cosi) sono per te puttanate che usi per "imbarloccare" le tue amiche?
> 
> E io che pensavo chissa che cosa invece....:carneval:
> 
> Magari se loro sapessero che sono "imbarloccate" non ne sarebbero felici...però tu appari loro come un "fine incantatore"...dimenticavo


 si una massa di ingenue che si lasciano imbarloccare dal virtuale!!!!!!!! :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capisco bene?lei vuole vivere una storia con un tipo di cui non ha neanche visto la foto..ma solo sentito le tipiche puttanate che si dicono in questi casi???mi permetto di dirti che sono campione diimbarloccamento al cell.ma non sempre e'bastato....
> Parlo a ragion veduta,sono anni che ci bazzico tra chat etc....
> E ti assicuro che prima di vedere la mia''amica''proprio domani,ci siamo scambiati foto e cell,poi *come sempre si passa..al caffe'*.
> Lei corre dietro ad un'virtuale???possibile????
> ...




Lothar... e un bel ristorantino in collina con terrazza panoramica come quello dove un gentleman mi ha accompagnato ieri sera no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Care amiche/i,son qui di nuovo x un consiglio. xchè ormai, con i casini ke sapete, nn ci capisco più nulla...è possibile. perchè è così, avere un giorno dove la vs compagna si riavvicina, dicendo ke comunque vuole fare un tentativo, guardarsi dentro x capire, dicendo ke addirittura vuole andare il più poss. lontano x nn pensare, x dimentic., kambia num di cell. x nn sentirlo più... xchè nn si può permettere una storia kome questa, e poi vi fa la moina , kuando tentate un pò di farla riflettere, e lei nn vi concede *nulla, in tutti i sensi, nn vi bacia, nn vi accarezza bensì vi scruta xchè ha paura delle conseguenza di cui è ben conscia...*anke oggi le ho detto dimmi kosa vuoi fare o me o lui, mi ha *conf. ke si sono risentiti e lei....è innamorata*...salvo dopo la mia levata di scudi a lasciarla sola mi rimprovera ke prima voglio sapere e poi la maltratto...nn sono mai *stato umiliato kosì in vita mia*, lei dice ke io sono perfetto ma nn tutti sono come me...sono ink....nero...le ho detto ke aspetto ke mie figlie partano...ke poi vado via anke io...x sempre....care amiche/i, sopratutto traditrici, datemi un consiglio....ne ho bisogno...grazie
> Sa


Guarda, caro Sa...un pò di umiliazione non fa male,
se sai farla diventa la molla per un miglioramento generale dello stile di vita (inteso come tuo, della tua coppia, della tua famiglia)

Leggila così:

tua moglie si è lasciata prendere un pò la mano, ma non mi sembra una cattiva persona, un'incosciente

un periodo in cui tu e l'altro scorrerete come binari paralleli è inevitabile

capisco che questo possa darti fastidio, ma (se riesci) cerca di non viverlo come un confronto, perchè alla fine non è così

(non so quanto io possa essere un'anomalia del sistema, ma sappi che considero ogni uomo un universo a sè, e non vedo motivo per cui tua moglie possa pensarla diversamente)


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lothar... e un bel ristorantino in collina con terrazza panoramica come quello dove un gentleman mi ha accompagnato ieri sera no?


 
certo Chiara ma non al primo incontro,io voglio sapere bene chi salira'sulla mia Alfa,alla seconda volta e'sicuramente una cosa piacevole da fare....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si una massa di ingenue che si lasciano imbarloccare dal virtuale!!!!!!!! :unhappy:


 
Simy tu sei una donna in gamba,intelligente e simpatica,e hai afferrato il bandolo della matassa.
Le donne del web vogliono essere coccolate,perche'a casa loro sono un'oggetto da scopare ogni 20 giorni.
Non voglio auto lodarmi,ma se trovano poi al cell uno come me,ci cascano come pere cotte...quindi rido molto degli amori virtuali.....poi ti dico un ovvia banalita'..dopo qualche minuto di chat una volta,la''dolce femmina''..messa alle strette..si e'rivelata..anzi rivelato essere maschio.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy tu sei una donna in gamba,intelligente e simpatica,e hai afferrato il bandolo della matassa.
> Le donne del web vogliono essere coccolate,perche'a casa loro sono un'oggetto da scopare ogni 20 giorni.
> Non voglio auto lodarmi,ma se trovano poi al cell uno come me,ci cascano come pere cotte...quindi rido molto degli amori virtuali.....poi ti dico un ovvia banalita'..dopo qualche minuto di chat una volta,la''dolce femmina''..messa alle strette..si e'rivelata..anzi rivelato essere maschio.


 veramente la mia voleva essere una battuta....
cmq mi spiego meglio....le donne che vogliono lasciarsi "intortare" ci sono sia sul web che nella vita reale...ma non sono tutte cosi! 
io credo che un uomo/donna che frequenta certi siti non sta li per farsi intortare ma semplicemente parte con l'idea che vuole farsi una scopata...altrimenti non chatterebbe su un sito per incontri!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente la mia voleva essere una battuta....
> cmq mi spiego meglio....le donne che vogliono lasciarsi "intortare" ci sono sia sul web che nella vita reale...ma non sono tutte cosi!
> io credo che un uomo/donna che frequenta certi siti non sta li per farsi intortare ma semplicemente parte con l'idea che vuole farsi una scopata...altrimenti non chatterebbe su un sito per incontri!


 

ma cosi'dici mai cara.......allora''sono qui'per conoscere gente''.....''sono qui'tanto per fare''........ehhhhh vecchia storia,ormai le conosco tutte.
Io pero dico che una cosa e'intortare in chat,altra cosa dal vivo...e guarda che chiamare al cell una sconosciuta,e parlarci come se fosse una vecchia amica,non e'affatto semplice.,non e'cosa per tutti..me 'troppo bello...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosi'dici mai cara.......allora''sono qui'per conoscere gente''.....''sono qui'tanto per fare''........ehhhhh vecchia storia,ormai le conosco tutte.
> Io pero dico che una cosa e'intortare in chat,*altra cosa dal vivo...e guarda che chiamare al cell una sconosciuta,e parlarci come se fosse una vecchia amica,non e'affatto semplice.,non e'cosa per tutti..me 'troppo bello..*.


 Sarà.-..ma a me non passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello fare una cosa del genere... la seduzione è ben altro...io resto dell'idea che frequentando quei siti si sa perfettamente di trovare persone "disponibili" quindi non credo che sia cosi difficile "procurarsi" un po di sesso....


----------



## elena (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Sarà.-..ma a me non passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello fare una cosa del genere... la seduzione è ben altro...io resto dell'idea che frequentando quei siti si sa perfettamente di trovare persone "disponibili" quindi non credo che sia cosi difficile "procurarsi" un po di sesso....


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Sarà.-..ma a me non passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello fare una cosa del genere... la seduzione è ben altro...io resto dell'idea che frequentando quei siti si sa perfettamente di trovare persone "disponibili" quindi non credo che sia cosi difficile "procurarsi" un po di sesso....


 
ci mancherebbe....ma non pensare sia tanto facile


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe....ma non pensare sia tanto facile


 ma nemmeno tanto difficile! forse la difficoltà sta nel trovare la persona che ti "piace" ma per il resto per come la vedo io si tratta solo di persone che cercano sesso facile.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io pero dico che una cosa e'intortare in chat,altra cosa dal vivo...e guarda che *chiamare al cell una sconosciuta,e parlarci come se fosse una vecchia amica,non e'affatto semplice*.,non e'cosa per tutti..me *'troppo bello*...


Facile o difficile, io la vedo come una cosa estremamente noiosa, dispendiosa in termini di energie e alla lunga ripetitiva, sempre uguale... dopo mezzo secondo mi romperei e andrei a letto felicemente con mio marito!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Facile o difficile, io la vedo come una cosa estremamente noiosa, dispendiosa in termini di energie e alla lunga ripetitiva, sempre uguale... *dopo mezzo secondo mi romperei e andrei a letto felicemente con mio marito*!


 :bravooo::yes::yes:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Facile o difficile, io la vedo come una cosa estremamente noiosa, dispendiosa in termini di energie e alla lunga ripetitiva, sempre uguale... dopo mezzo secondo mi romperei e andrei a letto felicemente con mio marito!


 
ma sai dipende,da quello che cerchi,io mi diverto...


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capisco bene?lei vuole vivere una storia con un tipo di cui non ha neanche visto la foto..ma solo sentito le tipiche puttanate che si dicono in questi casi???mi permetto di dirti che sono campione diimbarloccamento al cell.ma non sempre e'bastato....
> Parlo a ragion veduta*,sono anni che ci bazzico tra chat etc....*
> E ti assicuro che prima di vedere la mia''amica''proprio domani,ci siamo scambiati foto e cell,poi come sempre si passa..al caffe'.
> Lei corre dietro ad un'virtuale???possibile????
> ...


 non me ne vanterei


----------



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche io sono tra quelli che ha sempre pensato di essere una
> persona fortunata per quello che era riuscito a costruire nella sua vita, unamo glie che ho amato con tutto me stesso, avendo con lei una vita famigliare “felice” con due figlie: ho meditato molto prima di scrivere, ma penso sia meglio così….
> Ho passato la soglia dei 40 da qualche anno, con mia moglie siamo coetanei,>tutto inizia la scorsa estate dove, per nuovo lavoro, debbo impegnarmi tantissimo, togliendo tempo al nostro rapporto, anche se lei era favorevole perché avevo un’occasione importante e ben remunerata, mi sosteneva, almeno nei primi tempi.
> Dopo una vacanza all’estero da settembre in poi noto dei cambiamenti, come nei suoi ragionamenti e nelle sue idee, più improntate alla libertà di coppia e anche alla ineluttabilità della fine dei matrimoni per stanchezza, secondo me mutuati da una collega divorziata con compagno più giovane. e noto che parla più spesso del suo capo, di diversi anni più giovane e dei suoi problemi famigliari.
> ...


Ti comprendo benisimo, ma anche io come te non saprei che fare...mi sa che siamo noi quelli sbagliati. Sembra facile di re mollo tutto ma poi si guardono i figli e a noi sembra sbagliato ma la cosa che mi chiedo quando le nostre donne vanno a scopare con gli altri ai loro figli ci pensano?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Ti comprendo benisimo, ma anche io come te non saprei che fare...mi sa che siamo noi quelli sbagliati. Sembra facile di re mollo tutto ma poi si guardono i figli e a noi sembra sbagliato ma la cosa che mi chiedo quando le nostre donne vanno a scopare con gli altri ai loro figli ci pensano?


No.
Ma per loro è come dire...
Andare dal parrucchiere
Andare dall'estetista
Andare in palestra
Andare a bere un caffè con un'amica

Un'evasione eh?
Un capriccio
Una follia
Un brividin della fritola

Il più delle volte ci rimangono così male...che non ti dico...

I guai sono quando parte il cuore di una donna per un altro uomo.


----------



## sa_65 (1 Agosto 2011)

ciao a tutti........ è circa un mese ke nn scivo nel mio post ...e ne ho passate di tutti i colori...vi racconterò q.prima...ma sono in grossa krisi....un in bocca al lupo ai traditi...nn riesco a essere dalla parte dei traditori...x adesso...bye


----------



## Niko74 (1 Agosto 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti........ è circa un mese ke nn scivo nel mio post ...e ne ho passate di tutti i colori...vi racconterò q.prima...ma sono in grossa krisi....un in bocca al lupo ai traditi...nn riesco a essere dalla parte dei traditori...x adesso...bye


Crepi il lupo :up:
Non credo riuscirai mai ad essere dalla parte dei traditori...o per lo meno non adesso.


----------

